# Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion - Cena the track star with his relay baton



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

wwe.com said:


> And you thought CM Punk was mad before? No, no, no, that was a warm-up, a preview, an aperitif, if you will, of the fury that’s sure to spew forth from The Second City Saint following his controversial defeat at the hands of John Cena last week on Raw. In case you’ve forgotten, The Straight Edge Superstar was pinned by the Cenation leader despite the fact that Punk had his foot on the ropes, a seemingly egregious oversight by the referee who officiated the contest. As Raw went off the air, Punk was berating the ref all the way back to the locker room on TV and WWE.com, and speculation has been running rampant as to how the WWE Champion will respond to the controversy this week.
> 
> *Oh also, Kane & Daniel Bryan will be in the house. Admit it, you’re excited.*


*Prime Time payback*












> The Prime Time Players didn’t exactly mince words last week on Raw when they laid out Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara, took hold of the microphone, and declared they would never have championship opportunities “taken” from them ever again. From then on, the Players vowed, they would take what they want. This, needless to say, is an ominous sign for a tag team division that is suddenly motivated doubly to take the Tag Titles from the odd-couple duo that came out of nowhere to claim them. How will The Prime Time Players put their plan into motion? And speaking of which …



*Friends 4-Ever*








> OK, so Kane and Daniel Bryan can’t quite seem to stop costing each other singles matches. But anger management must be working, because the two were in perfect sync last Friday on SmackDown when they made beautiful music with a pair of steel chairs to end out the show. And they group-hugged Edge. (WATCH) We’d talk about how they plan to go about keeping their Tag Team Championships safe from the likes of The Prime Time Players and Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara, but in complete honesty? We just want to see what they do next.



*Feed him more ... couches*












> So, Ryback threw a couch last week. A COUCH. And while frankly we could spend the next week happily watching him haul heavy furniture with the greatest of ease, we’re relatively sure the intended recipient of the leathery projectile — Intercontinental Champion The Miz — won’t be too happy about it. Remember, Ryback interrupted the debut of “Miz TV” before he went all Arnold Strongman Classic on the furniture. Miz hates being upstaged, and we’re pretty sure he’ll have words for the big man come Monday.



*Who's next for Punk?*








> The WWE Universe likely expected to see another row between Punk and John Cena at some point this week, but following Cena’s orthoscopic surgery Tuesday to remove bone chips from his elbow, it’s unlikely the Cenation leader will be mixing it up in the ring anytime soon. And although Cena made it clear that he will be at Raw this week, it’s looking like The Second City Saint will have to find himself another opponent for the evening. Which brings us to…



*Official's statement*








> Hoo boy, is CM Punk gonna be mad on Monday. Superstars, Hall of Famers and officials alike haven’t been able to escape the wide-cast net of rage from Punk or his manager/buddy/mouthpiece/who-knows-we’re-still-not-entirely-sure-what Paul Heyman. The mad scientist of Extreme also isn’t above parading out one of the zebras for some magnanimous gloating over a decision that favored Punk (see: Patton, Chad). We’re pretty sure the poor sap from last week who counted Punk to the mat is gonna have some hell to pay when he’s in the ring with the WWE Champion. See you guys at 8/7 CT for all the mayhem.





> *Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ*
> Oh, yeah I'll be w/ @MichaelCole on #RAW Monday. #WWE



I wasn't too impressed with last week's episode so I'm hoping things pick up this week. It will be interesting to see the Punk/Cena/referee situation unfold and how they will work around the injury.

YES, I am excited for the Tag Team Champions!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

There's actually quite a bit to look forward to, even in the divas division (at least on my part). Looking most forward to PTP's revenge on DB and Kane and how Team Friendship will defend.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

When is Paul Heyman going to get his own music?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

MA FOOT WAS ON DA ROPEZ


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Just waiting Kane & Bryan segments, they are best WWE has to offer right now. Seems like Tag-Team division has some fresh breath of air again, let`s see what unfolds.


----------



## PAULHEYMANGUY (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I could be wrong but I just cant see how RAW tonight isn't going to be total crap.

This was going to be leading in to feud and match of the year but Cena's injury has just taken then stinger and intensity out of the feud.

I could be wrong but its going to very disappointing if we have to watch CM Punk Vs the likes of Del Rio and Big Show. It been done before and it so boring.


----------



## PAULHEYMANGUY (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

UNLESS WE GET A PIPERS PIT!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Will be a good Show.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



RevolverSnake said:


> Will be a good Show.


How do you know, mystic meg?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Where is it tonight?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

^
Albany, NY. Maybe we'll get a hot crowd tonight.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



SonoShion said:


> Where is it tonight?


Albany, NY. Than Buffalo, NY for SD.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



The-Rock-Says said:


> How do you know, mystic meg?


- Cm Punk + Heyman
- Team Friendship
- Cena can't wrestle
- Miz/Ryback?
- Eve owning the divas
+ Sandow, Orton, Ziggler, Rhodes, Del Rio, Sheamus

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Is Big Show coming back or not?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Looking forward to Ryback and Team Friendship.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Skyfall said:


> Is Big Show coming back or not?


he is already back. He returned to do Raw House Shows Friday-Sunday to face CM Punk (as a face). They will show him on TV today most likely (sadly) the question is how will he return on TV. As a face going after Punk? Or as a heel going after Sheamus?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I expect Punk/Heyman interaction and more Kane/Bryan to be great but besides that I'm not expecting much at all. I'm sure they'll continue the bizarre burial of Ziggler and have him take a Brogue Kick and/or RKO. Makes me wonder why they even gave him the case if they're going to treat him like garbage. It's like WWE want his reign to fail.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Gonna be the first time since going 3 hours I will miss the 1st hour due to work. Hoping for an entertaining show. Dont really like the Ref story but meh. Last week Punk should have beat the shit out of the ref. He can destroy Lawler but not this idiot ref. We'll see if they have a follow up with whaf DB and Kane did to the tag teams Friday lol. Prob gonna see Rey and Cara vs PTP which should be entertaining. These 3 hour Raws have gotten so much better when you have something just as entertaining as the main storyline.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

other than the typical Cena "I will overcome speech" I am expecting big things tonight, CM Punk/Heyman will be good as always, I am glad WWE paired them together makes Punk more of an edgier heel, Bryan/Kane is gold and will be the highlight of the show. I do wonder who gets the first blow in, Ryback or Miz.... only 7 hours and 17 minutes to go!!!!!!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

WWE Monday Night *RAW* has been exceptionally boring for me lately & my NFL team, the Green Bay Packers, plays on Monday Night Football tonight. That being said, they're playing against the Seattle Seahawks, my interest in NFL is waning because of the terrible officiating & a new episode of Bad Girls Club: Mexico is not on tonight, so I may very well tune into some #RAW tonight. It depends on what my company wants to do, I guess. 

I think the big problem is how WWE is obviously just coasting along, not willing to try new things or shake the foundation because they don't have to. So we'll get the same paint-by-numbers show that we always get.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Hoping for a good show tonight, looking forward to seeing Kane/Bryan owning as always and what they will do with Punk/Cena. Other superstars I'm looking forward to seeing are Sandow, Ziggler, Miz, Rhodes and Ryback.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

JR confirmed .


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

WWE just got a deal with Hulu Plus for broadcasting the day after WWE programs, this explains why it's so difficult to find now a Raw or Smackdown episode on youtube...


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

That awkward moment you realize this isn't the RAW after night of champions.
Dam I missed one week of RAW without even noticing it, so cena is injured and the false finishers continue.
I don't see anyone credible enough to face punk right now (ryberg or clay NOOOOOOOO!)


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I AM THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS

have this feeling that this show could be very good


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I'm a little worried about commentary. Cole has been playing the neutral commentator for a week with JBL as the heel. Now you've got the ultimate face commentator in JR coming in apparently, so what's Cole going to do? Play heel? This flip flopping could be detrimental.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Would much rather have Cole/Heyman.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Odds of a Smackdown rematch happening - 100 %


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Team Friendship and Dr. Shelby plz. Not really bothered about much else tbh. Curious if Cena's actually going to take some time off though. We'll see.


----------



## hoeski (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

its going to be all about respect, again :gun:


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I'm thinking this could be a decent chance for JR to be back full time and they go to a 3 man booth when Lawler returns. Reason is over the next 2-3 months Ross is likely to gain chemistry and comfort with Cole through Raws and PPVs and they'll come off pretty good. Inserting Lawler into the middle of them won't have much of a negative effect since he's worked with both of them before.

I don't know. Wishful thinking perhaps.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Would much rather have Cole/Heyman.


Would rather *not* have Cole, period.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

ZIGGLER IS GONNA KASH TONIGHT.


Remember this


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



RatedRviper said:


> ZIGGLER IS GONNA KASH TONIGHT.
> 
> 
> Remember this


Defeating the current WHC dean ambrose, after his debut against GOLDBERGZ and shitmus!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Clique said:


>


That Punk face looks like it would make a nice addition to those CM Punk smilies. 

Anyway, tonight's RAW looks pretty solid if not good. JR commentating is nice as well. Looking forward to it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Am I the only one on the boat here that is confused as hell why WWE teased Cena/Punk in a rematch, then the NEXT DAY he goes and has surgery putting him on the shelf for 4-6 weeks? 

They clearly knew he was having this surgery so involving him further in the storyline is beyond stupid. 
Then, because WWE doesn't do things logically they bring back BIG SHOW as FACE to take on Punk at house shows over the weekend? Wasn't he a massive HEEL last we saw of him? 

They need to press the reboot button tonight. Pull the plug out, defrag the hard drive, install malwarebytes and get it straightened out.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



> Jerry Lawler ‏@JerryLawler
> Satellite truck and WWE camera crew just arrived at my house. Looking forward to addressing the WWE Universe tonight live on RAW!


-


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Looks like another solid show, but not much else. It's all too predictable atm, we need a major angle to draw us in?

Not looking forward to a million ads, i wouldn't mind if there was something to keep interest piqued until the end.

Glad JR is back again, hopefully he doesn't get over-shadowed like last week, as there is only him and Cole.


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

What are the odds Heyman is gonna open the show by calling out last weeks referee to address him on the big show-closing decision?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

The three main reasons why I'll be watching tonight's show are
- Punk/Heyman and Cena
- The Tag Team Champions
- The Encore


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Kezz1178 said:


> What are the odds Heyman is gonna open the show by calling out last weeks referee to address him on the big show-closing decision?


95 %. And it would be the third time Heyman & a ref start the show


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



> - Titus O'Neil teased on Twitter that he and Darren Young will do another attack on tonight's RAW. Last week they attacked Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara. The two teams may wrestle in a tag match on tonight's show.


Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...rrett_s_Finisher_JBL.html#GVAjJIVihYVFyrX2.99


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Is the group of Slater, McIntyre and Mahal offically named The Encore?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Is the group of Slater, McIntyre and Mahal offically named The Encore?


yes, that is what they are calling themselves


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



> While John Cena is currently injured, WWE is hoping the 5 week break from now until Hell in A Cell,is enough for him to recover and compete.


^Not surprising



> The referee in last weeks main event match(former FCW tag and FCW 15 champ Brad Maddox)will have a match against CM Punk in the near future.


Maddox vs Punk!



> Ric Flair is rumored to be returning on Raw on October 29 in Charlotte.He will set up a huge Survivor Series match where he'll become the GM


Sounds great! There's a few weeks from the time he returns, until the time of Survivor Series.



> The idea for a tag team championship match inside HIAC has been thrown around, especially with Kane being one half of the tag team champs.


Kane-Bryan vs PTP vs some other teams as well? Triangle tag match inside HIAC????



> Ryback has impressed numerous stars and WWE staff members backstage, and will likely be #1 contender for, and eventually win the IC title.


Ryback as IC champ!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

that Flair rumor is good because it will move Booker back to commentary & give AJ a valet/manager postion along with wrestling and in the process makes a big name a GM of both shows.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I'll believe it about Flair when I see it.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



iwatchwrestling said:


> I'll believe it about Flair when I see it.


Isn't that how all WWE "rumors" are?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



iwatchwrestling said:


> I'll believe it about Flair when I see it.


if not mistaken there was something about WWE not talking to any TNA people right now and staying away from them because of the lawsuit and don't want the attention (including Flair)


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



dxbender said:


> Isn't that how all WWE "rumors" are?


True, but with the whole TNA lawsuit and whatnot. We've also heard a lot about Flair maybe coming back, and I'm just not quick to believe this one.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Gonna try to watch all three hours tonight. Wish me luck. :jordan


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Boss P said:


> Gonna try to watch all three hours tonight. Wish me luck. :jordan


I find it nearly impossible to watch all 3 hours. It's like an endurance test almost.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Even though it was SmackDown, I'm really excited for the tag team division. It seems like we're FINALLY making some progress with Kidd/Gabriel, Rey/Cara, PTP, Primo/Epico, Usos, Cody/Sandow (though that's probably not permanent) and of course Team Friendship at the helm. I'm looking forward to seeing how all that goes down tonight. 

If The Ryback really is in line for the IC title, I'm cool with that.

If Punk's gonna feud with a ref to work around Cena's injury, fine. But get Scott Armstrong up in that shit as revenge for 2009.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Yeah, won't be staying up. Working tomorrow morning. I'll sky+ it and watch it being able to skip te garbage tomorrow anyway. Looking forward to Team Friendship, and more tag team stuff in general.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I wonder what's gonna happen tonight?


----------



## Adnon Atlis (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I'm watching just for Damien sandow lol this guy cracks me right up


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



JT Martin said:


> I wonder what's gonna happen tonight?


Nothin'.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



JT Martin said:


> I wonder what's gonna happen tonight?


Nothin'.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



JT Martin said:


> I wonder what's gonna happen tonight?


Aaron Rodgers will get destroyed by the Seahawks


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I really hope we see a storyline boost in Heyman/Punk today.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Modern said:


> Nothin'.


I expect the same ol shit as usual.


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

i am not even going to watch tonight, can't be bothered.. it's going to suck big time and be a huge snoozefest, i have better things to do with my time.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



JY57 said:


> Aaron Rodgers will get destroyed by the Seahawks


It should be a good game then.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I'll tune in for a little. Raw generally is terrible and a waste of time. Too many dumb gimmicks. Switching between mnf and this shit show.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

eff Cena


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I am curious to see how the WWE is going to _terrorize_ us tonight.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Daniel Bryan :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

when you bitch about how bad raw is gonna be on a wrestling forum your not only going to watch raw your going to post on a forum about it?

right


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Boss P said:


> Gonna try to watch all three hours tonight. Wish me luck. :jordan


Watching it with a few mates. Makes it easier


----------



## Heart Of Lion (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Until May said:


> when you bitch about how bad raw is gonna be on a wrestling forum your not only going to watch raw your going to post on a forum about it?
> 
> right


agreed bitch to bitch


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

The show will most likely suck, but the thread will be A+ as always.

I am expecting the usual laughs and jokes.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

so dean ambrose is doing his weekly debut tonight


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Boss P said:


> Gonna try to watch all three hours tonight. Wish me luck. :jordan


Hope you have a liquor cabinet or 24 pack nearby.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Some week, I'll manage to watch all three hours of this. Perhaps tonight's the night. We'll see.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



GothicBohemian said:


> Some week, I'll manage to watch all three hours of this. Perhaps tonight's the night. We'll see.


i always lose interest by the 3rd hour, usually the first hour is fine, 2nd one is meh and 3rd one drags on and nothing interesting ever happens.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Make sure ya'll are funny tonight.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



KuritaDavion said:


> Hope you have a liquor cabinet or 24 pack nearby.


:kobe

Why don't we use Drain-O, sponsored by this very thread?

There always atleast 10 Drain-O references a thread.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Seriously, watching for three hours isn't bad, especially when you have other things to do around the house. Just watch closely for the big segments, like beginning, top of each hour and the end.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Seriously, watching for three hours isn't bad, especially when you have other things to do around the house. Just watch closely for the big segments, like beginning, top of each hour and the end.


Pretty much this.


----------



## Jelloboy (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

So I got a jug to piss in.. Some Chips and water.. I hope I last all 3 hours.. Wish me Luck guys!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

*Lawler talking, DB on the show :yes. Ryback has really caught my attention as of late.
Hope it's a good show*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

woo what a way to start


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Good start already.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Heyman and Punk open the show!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

New T shirt for Punk


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

oooh


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Punk and Heyman.. Let's get this going


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Here we go! Punk and Heyman!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This is how you open the show!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Good way to open the show.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Even with that said, the show has ground to a halt a lot quicker then this, Paul.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Heyman is god.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Tedious said:


> New T shirt for Punk


I think it's a Cro-Mags t-shirt.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ah, the old ''Nothing's happening until.....'' shtick.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Should be a good show!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

He's so much hotter when he doesn't speak. Keep this Punk.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

New title? Please.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

That ref looks like Bischoff?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Starting with Punk & Heyman = Win! 

Also, I like that this segment actually has a reason to replay footage from last week beyond just bringing us up to speed in the a mundane way. The video footage actually displays the controversy.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Is that a new ref? Maybe a FCW (that's still a thing right?) guy who will take a GTS soon.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Someone totally called Heyman calling out the ref.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

A great injustice, indeed.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Brad Maddox!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Who the hell is this ref? Don't remember seeing him before. 

Oh that's why I don't recognize him.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I really like Heyman. Adds heat to Punk.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I don't think I've said enough how great Paul Heyman really is.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Good thing that ref just happened to be right behind the curtain in his gear, ready to come out.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I love this, I expected nothing less from these two and look at that ref, he looks like a tool, he's gotta be like 21 or something


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

It will then be revealed that Brad Maddox is really Vince McMahon's bastard child who is now a lowly referee who will then become a wrestler.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Brad Madoox gets a bigger reaction than Sin Cara.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

JR is on commentary. This is getting exciting.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

maybe he'll wrestle punk


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

JR FILLING IN! YES!


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Maddox for HOF!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Yeah this guy is an FCW wrestler.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Geez this dude has DSL's :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

So is WWE going to make Maddox a wrestler like TNA did with Garrett Bischoff & Shane Sewell??? 

No. No they can't possibly be that ridiculous.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

*The ref even got his own intro bar on-screen. *


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Brad Maddox, next break out star. Better than JoMo on the mic.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Brad Maddox reminds me of Garrett Bischoff 

Hope he isn't going to become a wrestler too.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Is this the WWE's comment on the NFL's Replacement Referees.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Brad looks like he killed a few people.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Seriously, watching for three hours isn't bad, especially when you have other things to do around the house. Just watch closely for the big segments, like beginning, top of each hour and the end.


In my case, it's more a time zone issue than anything else. I usually have to be up early on Tuesdays so it's not a convenient night for a three hour show that runs past midnight for me.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Brad Maddox getting that screen time. Maybe he'll be a referee turned wrestler like that ref in TNA. :lol


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> Geez this dude has DSL's :lmao


How you think he got his job.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Someone GIF Heyman's face.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Maddox should clean house.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



ToxieDogg said:


> Brad Maddox reminds me of Garrett Bischoff
> 
> Hope he isn't going to become a wrestler too.


He already is.

A wrestler, not Garrett Bischoff. Or Flapjack.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao at the WWE/NFL hat.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



TripleG said:


> Is this the WWE's comment on the NFL's Replacement Referees.


Yess sir...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao Love Paul immediately shoving the mic in Brad's face.

Alright that is a little funny.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Subtle, WWE. Fuck.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

fucking awesome Heyman with that blindfold with the NFL logo on it, pure gold!!!!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Wow, the WWE/NFL thing :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

(Sees NFL Logo) 

Yeah, that is exactly what they are referencing, ha ha.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Scab and replacement? Obviously trying to... yup NFL logo on there, quite obvious what the reference is, but scab and replacement is a stretch. He's just new.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Nooooooooo
And this bitch is skipping.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

LOL, that was pretty good.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

AJ/Maddox vs. Punk/Heyman 

BOOK IT


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

they have the most explosive pairing in the last couple of years, and theyre wasting them on a "mock the NFL replacement refs" angle? Fuck me in the ass with this company


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



TripleG said:


> Is this the WWE's comment on the NFL's Replacement Referees.


Spoke a bit too soon there.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Top notch jailbait here.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

AJJJ!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Lemme guess, ref becomes wrestler and loses to Punk?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

She's skipping, can't wait for the weekly forum meltdown.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Why is a GM wearing hot pants?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

AJ: Thighs of a woman, chest of a teenage boy.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

AJ's outfit...


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Incoming Punk vs Sheamus as punishment


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Haven't watched Raw in a few weeks. Just happy she isn't wearing a business suit anymore.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This promo did not need AJ Lee.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I want Punk to GTS AJ. Like, a month ago.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

AJ's thighs ugh. Love a girl who squats.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao Aj looks like she's getting ready for a porn shoot in that outfit


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

AJ just stole Jerichos line


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

So I guess WWE is backing the NFL in the whole replacement ref debacle, right?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

OMG AJ used a reference my 7th grade civics teacher made 
Ass out of u and me ohhhh she so funny


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Skipping with a little skirt is a nice visual.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Why does AJ wear shorts? I guess pants make it difficult for her to skip.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

OMG AJ is a low-rent Steph McMahon.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

AJ with some bass in her voice, and Punk OWNS.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This is the same AJ Lee that had a mental breakdown in the ring a couple of weeks back, right?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Its amazing how even on a forum, I know there is jizz on someone's keyboard when AJ shows up.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

WWE doesn't have Direct Deposit for their employees??


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> Why is a GM wearing hot pants?


because she wants the D???


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Dem legs! Fap fap fappity fap fap


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Recaps galore! 

You realize this explanation could have been handled in one sentence right?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Hard to believe that was two months ago. Feels like a year


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This Sweet Valley High bitch.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Here comes a kiss.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This is actually a very good start.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

oh AJ, sploosh so much sploosh


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Punk has turned into The Miz. Totally recycling his wwe title run material....


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Again. AJ's business attire. I very much approve.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ah, this is more like it. (Y)


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Oh Punk going at AJ


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

AJ Lee seems like the perfect match for Mystical...crazy bitch leaving sexually charged voicemails and texts for someone who wants nothing to do with them


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Punk just went in lmao


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Anyone else finding this segment boring?


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Punk with DAT DICK! lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Punk is going IN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

BEST IN THE WORLLLDDDDD. lmao. Release dem voicemails dammit!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

AIR OUT THOSE TEXTS PLZ. 

So Punk hit that.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

PUNK chants!!!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Heyman is the Best in the World


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao Punk thinks he's LoveRance


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

CM Punk is tearing it up, no doubt. WTF is Paul doing?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

"I'm the reason you do the skipping"

Not sure if I understand that correctly.. :lmao


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Heyman is a pedophile.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Heyman trolling


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Well in Paul


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

What in the hell is going on here?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Paul Heyman playing the role of Frank DiLeo. I fucking love it.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

WHAT? :lmao


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Heyman and Punk are some ass holes


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Fuck this, when's NFL starting?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao 

I cant...i just cant. This is terrible.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

AJ Heyman


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

You do, Paul E. You do. :lmao


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I just like em young.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Lifetime movie for sure. Virginal 14 year old loses it to greaseball Johnny Delvicchio who's been left back 3 times.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

"I like them young" - Paul Heyman

:lmao :lmao


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

WHO THE FUCK BOOKED THIS

hHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA Russo is definitely back


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

That bitch slapped heyman


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

How could she turn down that skullet


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

He likes them young and ambitious!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Punk is going IN!!!!!!!!


He already went in. :batista2


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

CM Punk is tearing it up, no doubt. Cool session. Want to see Brock appear soon.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Uh, ok?


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Turn on RAW, see Heyman proposing.
But I hear JR's voice.

I think it balances out.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

What happened to not laying your hands on the employees?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Please don't show any photos of Lawler having a heart attack please.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

well that was a tad over done...


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

What was the point of that segment?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

HEYMAN AND AJ TO RULE THE WORLD!!!!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

They actually took photos of it? little morbid don't you think


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Good god, I'm already going through my bag of snacks. Here comes the Doritos, this is gonna be a long night, folks.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Did they really have to show that picture of Lawler during the ordeal? Ugh


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

''A world-wide television exclusive.''

Who did WWE beat to the punch for this historic interview?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Not very much accomplished there.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Punk and Heyman are really good at being assholes


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Annoys me they're using this Lawler thing as filler


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Wait, I thought she wasn't suppose to lay her hands on anyone.

WWE, please do not recap Lawler's stroke. Sick fucks.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

That was part mock marriage proposal and part Star Wars Vader tempting Luke to join the dark side. Very entertained.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I actually thought that segment was pretty good. Punk and Heyman are awesome on the mic, and AJ held her own.

The point of the segment was likely done for the purpose of establishing a mini feud between AJ and Punk/Heyman while Cena is out.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Kayfabe wise I wonder if Kane hit it. Sex with Kane must be scary as fuck.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



JT Martin said:


> What happened to not laying your hands on the employees?


Is Paul an employee or just some dude that hangs out with Punk?

Really didn't need that pic to hype up Lawler's return.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Parents, hide your children from Paul Heyman. He likes em young.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Look, I respect Lawler, and feel bad for him...but what the fuck GOOD can come from this interview? "Jerry tells his story"? What story could he possibly have to tell? "I felt pain, and next thing I know I'm in a hospital"

I hope I'm wrong, but it seems like this interview is going to be shamelessly used to put someone over, and if that's what happens, it's a fucking disgrace.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Bit tasteless to show that Lawler pic. Also, wasn't feeling that opening. Feels awkward, almost like they didnt really know what to do without Cena there and had to call an audible of sorts... *shrugs*


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



JT Martin said:


> What happened to not laying your hands on the employees?


I don't think Heyman is a WWE employee. He works for Punk and Lesnar.

Storyline wise obviously.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I kinda miss the days of Cole always referring to Heyman as "that New York slimeball."


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> Kayfabe wise I wonder if Kane hit it. Sex with Kane must be scary as fuck.


yeah he apparently has a 3 foot snake dick according to someone on here, forgot who said it


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Hank Scorpio said:


> They actually took photos of it? little morbid don't you think


In case he survived, so they could use them as filler material a couple of weeks later. fpalm

Always thinking ahead, that Vince McMahon. fpalm


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> Kayfabe wise I wonder if Kane hit it. Sex with Kane must be scary as fuck.


Who knows, the devils favourite demon has his ways in handling women like AJ.

He implanted a seed, that's for sure.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> Kayfabe wise I wonder if Kane hit it. Sex with Kane must be scary as fuck.


Loosey goosey.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

So, Punk fucked AJ behind closed doors and Heymans a pedophile. Cool.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Hey a black ref


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I actually loved the opening segment. I liked Punk fine as a face, but his promo delivery as a heel is so much more natural. I knew AJ's slap to Heyman was coming, and it kind of ruined the segment, but Punk and Heyman together are terrific. 

Punk vs Maddox incoming.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> Sex with Kane must be scary as fuck.


The places the human mind wanders to when bored..


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

It probably wasn't same afterwards.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Too much AJ.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> Kayfabe wise I wonder if Kane hit it. Sex with Kane must be scary as fuck.


Can't be any worse then having to see Randy Orton's rapeface.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Damn shame the shit WWE is putting out they could do so much better


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

the fuck is this bitch looking at?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Heel AJ


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

So no one from the Board of Directors is watching this crazy downs bitch right now?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

AJ going heel mode.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

wooooooooooooo


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> Loosey goosey.



Should be, its not 3 feet for nothing. :kane


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

*snap snap*


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

dat passion in aj's eyes


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I'd still wreck it. Crazy consequences be damned.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Enough with Vic Steamboat's 14 year old daughter already. We got it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This bitch cried.:lmao


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

AJ is awful.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

What's with the "WOO!"'s?


VICKIE! *MUTE*


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

AJ with DAT ACTING


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Why is there Ric Flair woooos in the arena? lol


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

All I hear is wooos.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Fuck off AJ


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



KuritaDavion said:


> Is Paul an employee or just some dude that hangs out with Punk?
> 
> Really didn't need that pic to hype up Lawler's return.


I forgot that he wasn't.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Fucking Vickie Guerrero. I hope one day she stops getting heat so she can go away.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Am I a **** for liking Ziggler's ass wiggle?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

ZIGGLEERRRRRR


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Ziggler Mark said:


> the fuck is this bitch looking at?


Apparently something that can only be seen at a certain angle.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Maybe she was thinking of those intimate moments between her and Punk.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



KuritaDavion said:


> Can't be any worse then having to see Randy Orton's rapeface.


That Miz face in your sig is what mine is to this show at the moment.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

here comes Mr. Money in the Bank...the real man on the roster not getting any respect, by being absolutely fucking BURIED


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

*Grating when she says "Money in the bank".*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I can see AJ getting fired as GM soon.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I see Cena is still the only one allowed to wear Pink


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I think a cat just got shot. 

Oh no, Vickie is just screeching. 

Please have Dolph drop her.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> Am I a **** for liking Ziggler's ass wiggle?


No, you just enjoy the finer things in life. :bron2


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Personally I enjoyed that segment. We're obviously heading towards a mental breakdown from AJ.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



cavs25 said:


> Why is there Ric Flair woooos in the arena? lol


Flair will be the official for the next match.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ziggler VS Kofi for the 563084th time.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

It's little Jimmy's birthday today!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Kofi isn't winning.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> Am I a **** for liking Ziggler's ass wiggle?


if you would have put no **** at the end maybe not, but now I wonder


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I like that R-Truth wears suits now.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This ***** R-Truth got popcorn and a drink hahahahahhahaha


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Guess I was the only one who loved that opening segment. Entertaining as hell.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Dolph should've dropped Vickie and turned face a while ago.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Gotta love the twitter feuds.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



TheAbsentOne said:


> Personally I enjoyed that segment. We're obviously heading towards a mental breakdown from AJ.


Pretty sure that happened 2-3 months ago?

Ya know.......the whole riding Kane's dick?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> Am I a **** for liking Ziggler's ass wiggle?


lil bit


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Everytime I see R-Truth in a suit I always expect to hear the words "Will the defendant please rise..."


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Nothing better than a feud starting over Tweets!

Smell the ticket sales!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Truth :lmao :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

The Zookeeper with snacks and beverages :lmao


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Fuck Lil Jimmy.


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I'm so damn tired of seeing Ziggler with that briefcase....cash that sum bitch in already, jesus....AND STOP SHAKIN YA ASS. I want to take you seriously damn it!!.... <3 you Ziggler.

YO VICKI GETTIN WET...-shivers-


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> Am I a **** for liking Ziggler's ass wiggle?


Riley: *****, you gay!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I hear Alvin and the Chipmunks being thrown into a blender. 

Oh, it is just Vickie again. 

At least she is gone.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

So...when is the match going to start?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Throw Little Jimmy out too!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



TaylorFitz said:


> I like that R-Truth wears suits now.


:lmao with a stocking cap. Ghetto fabulous


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Can't tell if it's a bird dying or Vickie ranting.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Vickie's scream is crazy. The deaf can hear that shit.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This incompetent referee angle is fucking awesome.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

lol did Dolph just call R Truth "brother"?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I did not understand a single word out of Vickie's mouth.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ejected for a soda spill? 

That was a pretty nonsensical way t start things.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Pretty sure that happened 2-3 months ago?
> 
> Ya know.......the whole riding Kane's dick?


Personally I thought she hit the breaking point when she tried to commit suicide by jumping through a table. But what do we know?


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Twitter Feuds > Tout Feuds.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I love how Vickie always looks like she just got off an all lesbian Joan Jett tribute cruise.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Little Jimmy is so not funny anymore. It's also wrong, because he was originally John Cena fans.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Gotta love how Cole all of a sudden hates Vickie after gushing over her for ages.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I wish JBL was on the booth tonight. 

At least we have JR though. 

Both men outside the ring? COMMERCIAL BREAK!!!


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ziggler fell far too early on that dropkick


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ugh, I want JBL to commentate again. I'm already missing him.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Pretty sure that happened 2-3 months ago?
> 
> Ya know.......the whole riding Kane's dick?


Sort of, but she wasn't GM then. It would be worse for her professionally (kayfabe of course) now that she is in a position of power.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

R-Truth getting Vicki all wet...you can thank me for the image later.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Cant wait til the WWE runs the angle where Lil Jimmy costs R-Truth a match

or have they done that yet


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

A woooo before the commercial break? hmmmm....Lol


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

They cut during Kofi going for a signature move?

The fuck is wrong with pricks?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Little behind because I'm watching it on DVR... but I'm watching the opening segment right now and Punk is the same size as the ref he's trying to threaten.

I'll say it again. CM Punk. *The WWE Champion*. Is the SAME SIZE as the referee.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

*Vintage floor-to-commercial spot*


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Kofi and ziggler missed that dropkick by a mile


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I'm always impressed how Kofi lands on his feet when he dives outside the ring like that.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Is Ric Flair there tonight?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



abrown0718 said:


> :lmao with a stocking cap. Ghetto fabulous


You know it. Gotta keep that hair right.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Dolph and Kofi should have an ironman match at WrestleMania 30. There'd be sooooo much footage for the video package.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Personally I thought she hit the breaking point when she tried to commit suicide by jumping through a table. But what do we know?


I think jumping on Kane's dick was the gateway.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I don't think we have ever seen a kofi kingston vs ziggler match before


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



TheAbsentOne said:


> Sort of, but she wasn't GM then. It would be worse for her professionally (kayfabe of course) now that she is in a position of power.


A position she had no business being in, kayfabe wise.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



JobbyJobberson said:


> Little behind because I'm watching it on DVR... but I'm watching the opening segment right now and Punk is the same size as the ref he's trying to threaten.
> 
> I'll say it again. CM Punk. *The WWE Champion*. Is the SAME SIZE as the referee.


The referee. Who is also a wrestler.

Rey Mysterio is smaller than every referee ever. Guess what? Nobody really gives a fuck about your size if you're entertaining.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Glad Vickie's gone, her screaming sounds like two cats fucking.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



JobbyJobberson said:


> Little behind because I'm watching it on DVR... but I'm watching the opening segment right now and Punk is the same size as the ref he's trying to threaten.
> 
> I'll say it again. CM Punk. *The WWE Champion*. Is the SAME SIZE as the referee.


Just so you know that ref is Brad Maddox who is also a wrestler, get your facts straight.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> I love how Vickie always looks like she just got off an all lesbian Joan Jett tribute cruise.


:lmao Brilliant.

I'm going to be hearing 'Ch-ch-ch-ch-Cherry Bomb!' in my head whenever she's on screen next now.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I love the blueaquare.com nonsense in football ads.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Oh god. this Raw has "Shit" written all over it. I'm seriously tempted to try Nyquilzzz.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> The referee. Who is also a wrestler.
> 
> Rey Mysterio is smaller than every referee ever. Guess what? Nobody really gives a fuck about your size if you're entertaining.


Nobody gives a fuck about indy vanilla midgets. unk2

:vince To be successful in this business, you need to be at least 235, 6'3, oiled up, and have a nice tan on the side.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Now this is a match


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Imo, this is a very good start to RAW. Good opening promo, great character development for Punk and AJ as well as good continuity. Kofi vs Ziggler is filler but good filler, particularly the Vickie/Truth/Lil' Jimmy stuff. Solid first half hour imo.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I think I'm going to refer to Ziggler as "Ass Wiggle Ziggle" for now on.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I posted something about the Zookeeper and somebody thought I was talking about the movie?

What has happened to the Raw Discussion Threads?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I found the first segment pretty decent actually. Punk and Heyman were dynamite together and we got a solid two minutes of Punk just verbally assaulting AJ. The innuendo and implied raciness of the entire segment with Punk alluding to texts and goings on 'behind closed doors', along with the crowd seeming generally into what was going on and being pretty vocal by booing Punk, gave it a smidgen of an Attitude Era feel. Then they started cheering Punk after totally owning AJ. Then Paul got down and proposed. The whole thing was so over the top that it was like a Russo booked episode crash TV style, like it had just come out of 1999. And those who know me (mainly being Rock316AE) know I'm a gigantic Attitude Era mark and wouldn't say it had that feel unless I meant it. It obviously wasn't as over the top as Attitude, but it was a lite version, yet still nice to see it in an era where we usually get Michael Cole half naked smothered in BBQ sauce.

Of course I'm not comparing the epic goings on of Attitude to this segment. I'm merely saying that this segment had a somewhat crash TV feel with the out of nowhere proposal, Punk and Heyman staging a protest and Punk's revelation of a possible scandalous situation from when AJ wasn't GM between the two of them (aka innuendo and sex).

If Punk had started mimicking Scut Farkas from A Christmas Story and yelled at AJ "Oh what, you gonna cry now AJ? Come on, cry for me, CRY FOR ME!" I'd have marked out like a mother fucker.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> I think I'm going to refer to Ziggler as "Ass Wiggle Ziggle" for now on.


(Y)


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Wow weird to hear them commentating about the actual match!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> I think I'm going to refer to Ziggler as "Ass Wiggle Ziggle" for now on.


:bron


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Feels weird with two play-by-plays on commentary


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

He wants to be called 'Joey', JR. Not 'Kofi'.

Be a star. (Y)


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Guys come on. Everyone knows that if you're bigger than someone you automatically win the fight.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

im tired of the lil jimmy shit that storyline as run its course


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Is it me or do Kofi's Clotheslines always look like they wouldn't even knock Urkel off his feet?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Kofi....dat ass. :ass


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ziggler's losses are just the burial that most MITB holders get before they win the championship. It happened to Miz, Daniel Bryan, CM Punk etc..


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Nice little match going on here.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Carbon copy of Billy Gunn.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> I think I'm going to refer to Ziggler as "Ass Wiggle Ziggle" for now on.


We need Naomi to hit the screen fast, so you can forget about that Dolph ass wiggle. You're starting to worry me now, boss.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Kofi to job...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Please. Push. Kofi. 

Fuck.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ziggler better F'n win this!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Tedious said:


> Feels weird with two play-by-plays on commentary


yeah, but I'm glad it's just JR and Cole tonight. Last week it felt like JR was an ornament. He didn't really get into much with Cole and JBL there. I'd rather have JR on RAW and JBL on SD


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Damn, looked like Dolph landed right on his head there.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Awesome match. As always.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Great match, the SOS looked painful for Dolph. 

"What a main event!"

Jr said hahaha


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



TaylorFitz said:


> Guys come on. Everyone knows that if you're bigger than someone you automatically win the fight.


:nash


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Holy shit this match is fucking awesome.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This match is PPV quality, hell the wrestling is Mania quality.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Dang it looks like I missed a good match while I was taking out the garbage


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Cyon said:


> Nice little match going on here.


Excellent match. One of the best on Raw this entire year.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This was actually a pretty good match


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

uh... where's jbl at?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Good match. Joey gave it his all. 


Joel said:


> We need Naomi to hit the screen fast, so you can forget about that Dolph ass wiggle. You're starting to worry me now, boss.


:lol


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Even if I have seen it a billion times. These two just fucking CLICK.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Pretty bland match. We have seen it a 1000 times at least JR is trying to put it over.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

ZAK ATTACK


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

dolph sells-and we're buying.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

THANK YOU ZIGGLERRR!


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

"What a main event!!!!" Says J.R Just 30 minutes in . LOL


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ziggler won!!!!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

No matter how many times these two face at least we always get a good match


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Good match there. Dolph needed the win.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Best Kofi match in a long time and it's the most over he's been since the Orton feud. Too bad he didn't win, not like Dolph has any momentum anyway.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I gotta say, Dolph and Kofi are in fine form tonight.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I'm surprised Kofi didn't land a Brogue Kick for the win.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

*Good match.
Kofi is not used right.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

So why aren't these guys main eventers?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

That was a really good match. Good to see Ziggler get a clean win like that.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Good match


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Raw hasn't been bad so far (probably helps that I like Heyman and like Kofi, so WWE are giving me what I want tonight). Not amazing, but I'd be gone by now if it were anywhere near terrible. In fact, compared to how things were going a few weeks ago, this is a much improved show.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Future of the WWE right here.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

very nice match


----------



## DeeRichMann (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

billy gunns still got it


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Kofi and Dolph always puts on good matches like their feud on Smackdown in 2010.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

what a match. just when I think the show is gonna completely suck, I get these fixes to keep me hooked.

I feel like Gator Purify


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



SP103 said:


> dolph sells-and we're buying.


Barretts open for business too


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Probably gonna get shit for this, but I don't like Kofi at all. I don't find him entertaining.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

A great performance by both competitors! Huge fan of both of those men.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Great Match


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Dolph/Kofi is kinda like WWE's Daniels/Styles.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ziggler and Kofi need to do that again. At a PPV. For 15 minutes longer.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Cmon graphic surgery video


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ziggler/Kofi matches might be redundant but there always good.


----------



## Burnshen (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Heavenly Invader said:


> So why aren't these guys main eventers?


Because you don't main event on wrestling skill alone.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Depressing to see how they're using Kofi.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

No matter how many times I see that match, it's always good.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Cena should retire drop the mic and never be seen again


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

John Cena = Mr. Pink


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

"it was like a junkyard in that elbow". :lmao

JR's the GOAT.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Really good match. Glad Dolph is actually winning. 

I love that Dolph's briefcase is dented to shit. 

Also, I don't know why, but that picture of Cena in the sling is really funny.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I hope the rest of Raw is a good as that match


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Don't remind me of that bullshit called Saturday Morning Slam.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Blood Bath said:


> Barretts open for business too


What is he even selling?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Best Ziggler vs. Kingston yet. And that's saying something. We've seen the match over 40 times.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I feared for a moment they were foolish enough to let Kofi win, glad to see Dolph without Vickie.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Cena is the turd you can't flush


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

We may have only had a segment and a match but the show has been really enjoyable so far. I bet Kofi and Ziggler could really tear the house down if they were put in a really high profile match together. Ziggler might find his way their in time but I don't see Kofi getting to that level.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Huganomics said:


> Dolph/Kofi is kinda like WWE's Daniels/Styles.


Beginning of match: I'M FUCKING TIRED OF SEEING THESE TWO WRESTLE EACH OTHER GODDAMMIT.

End of match: These two are just so damn good with each other!

yeah, I see what you mean.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Eduard Khil said:


> John Cena = Mr. Pink


Stop insulting Reservoir Dogs.

Love your signature, though. Troll Science is the best science.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Awesome match!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

took a shower, anything i miss other than the good match from what you guys wrote. did ambrose debut again?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Kofi needs to be in the main event. Ziggler, whatever.


----------



## GuruTM (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

JR spilled his thoughts what a "main event" match. These two guys need to be put in one and given as long as they need to put a classic on again.

One of the best matches on RAW.


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ziggles wins clean! Yes!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Burnshen said:


> Because you don't main event on wrestling skill alone.


Better than promo ability alone... and Dolph is pretty good at talking now. But regardless, I'd rather watch matches like that more than 20 minute promos.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

insane over crowd during that kofi/zig match. why can't all other matches be of that caliber anymore?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I dunno what their problem with Kofi is.

Well actually I do, but let's not go there.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Saturday Morning Slam is covering the topic of "arrogance"? What a great thing to teach kids about.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Grubbs89 said:


> Cena is the turd you can't flush


or polish


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Interesting opener, fun match, good start.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Was that Raheem Sterling in that Money Smart ad? :lol


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> took a shower, anything i miss other than the good match from what you guys wrote. did ambrose debut again?


Pretty sure I saw him hiding behind Lil Jimmy.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Do those television channels even have apps?


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I'm more shocked that a heel actually won, clean...Great match as always between these too.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Firstrow is being a bitch tonight


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> took a shower, anything i miss other than the good match from what you guys wrote. did ambrose debut again?


If he did debut, this forum would be down for a week


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Did You Know: WWE Fans will download free apps?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Team Friendship!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Team Friendship :mark:


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

sandow sucks


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Firstrow is being a bitch tonight


it's just a bit shitty quality for me but other than that nothings wrong for me


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

TIME FOR THE BEST PART OF RAW!!! :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> Depressing to see how they're using Kofi.


It's disgusting they can't give this guy a bone.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



KO Bossy said:


> Stop insulting Reservoir Dogs.
> 
> Love your signature, though. Troll Science is the best science.


Never seen Reservoir Dogs.
Unintentional insult. I apologize 
:troll


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Best promo ever.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

kofi should be in zigglers position


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Bryan popping out of that bin always makes me chuckle.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Easy to imagine that out of the three the psychiatrist is the serial killer/pedophile among them


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

that smackdown was epic.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I love this promo!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> it's just a bit shitty quality for me but other than that nothings wrong for me


My stream keeps cutting out. Quality is fine tho.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

New therapy oh yeah


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



MikeChase27 said:


> Saturday Morning Slam is covering the topic of "arrogance"? What a great thing to teach kids about.


It'll probably feature a segment from Cena telling Punk that he's been 'irrelevant' as the WWE Champion


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Heavenly Invader said:


> It's disgusting they can't give this guy a bone.


Oh trust me, they're giving him a bone alright.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Kane as the waiter. WTF:lmao


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

We need a Team Friendship movie, ASAP!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

"That's not even grammatically correct." 

I love these segments.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Are they going to do these bizarrely shot movie segments every week?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Sharks have been jumped.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I'm done


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

WTF? :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Daniel is fucking adorable but that beard....


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

so kane and daniel brayn dont have their own show because?


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

lmao kane is a waiter


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao May I take your order?!?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

HAHAHAHA


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Dr Shelby's sweater jackets FTW! its almost becoming as famous as Otunga's coffee mug.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

"That's not grammatically correct". 
Thank you WWE. You can send my royalty check to my house now.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

"Can I take your order?"

AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Oh my god :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I swear this will make up for everything the "PG Era" brought so far.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

The best part is everyone else going on about their business like this is an everyday thing in the diner.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

HAHA. db trolling like a boss


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

With a 3 foot dick.

Gerald the friendly waiter. I can't. :lmao


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

These Team friendship bits are awesome.

Gerald the friendly waiter!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Jesus fucking Christ


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

"That's not even grammatically correct." lol Dr. Shelby.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Is Kane admitting to murder?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Gerald the waiter is fucking amazing.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I hate the way they zoom out and show the audience watching these clips on the Titantron. Kind of ruins the moment.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Dayum. Tell us how you really feel Kane....


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

"Gerald" :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

The old lady. :lmao

That segment was brilliant.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Blood Bath said:


> I'm done


good, get the fuck out...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Kane you deserve every paycheck you get.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



TripleG said:


> Are they going to do these bizarrely shot movie segments every week?


It's entertaining but the movie shots the camera is doing is pretty distracting. I'd rather they just film the thing from one angle.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

ROFL, damn, this was funny.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

"Kane, you're kidding right?"
"I don't know what you're talking about. My name is Gerald."

:lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao Oh god


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Team Hell Yes!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Kane's a fucking comedian

LOL


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao:


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Kane LOL!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

#TeamFriendship


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Team Friendship


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Kane....I mean Gerald..... needs to be PWI 500 #1 next year.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

O shit we pick the team name?

Cmon team friendship


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Hooooly fucking epic segment!

It took 15 years but Kane is now being used correctly


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This is too much!!!!! :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I have the perfect name for Kane and Daniel Bryans's tag team. Kane and Daniel Bryan


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I don't know how I keep enjoying these segments, but those two somehow make it work.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Amazing promo.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

That was funny


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Might be setting my hopes a little too high here, but what if, a few years from now, Ziggler and Kofi were to main event a WM together? They could play up how they've always been consistent rivals, and if Kofi hasn't won a world title by then, Ziggler could use that to taunt him and say that he(Ziggler) was always the better of the two?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

"Gerald" is at least a better food server than this guy. 






"Gerald" Vs. Ed from Good Burger at Wrestlemania 29. BOOK IT!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Team GoatFire. 

That is all.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

#LosBoriquas

Why not?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Whoever is writing these segments deserves a month of solo rides on Vince's Sexy Bitch.

Team Friendship better be in AND win that poll.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This was gold. :lmao


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



TheAbsentOne said:


> #TeamFriendship


lets make it so


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> Kane you deserve every paycheck you get.


truth :lmao. Kane is GOAT in these segments


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

CTFU!!! Team Friendship!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This is f'n amazing! I don't even understand how they've kept this going and consistently becoming better! 
Why can't they do this with every storyline?? 

I thought the name was Team Friendship already or was that something WF came up with and stuck with? 
It needs to be Team Friendship.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

That was wonderful. These two have the best chemistry since Mcmahon and Austin.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



TripleG said:


> Is Kane admitting to murder?


He's murdered many people.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



TripleG said:


> "Gerald" is at least a better food server than this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, this brought back some memories.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Srslulz :lmao


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Trifektah said:


> Hooooly fucking epic segment!
> 
> It took 15 years but Kane is now being used correctly


...................

I'd say when they brought him in to face Taker back in 1997-1998 that he was being used pretty damn correctly.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

It was funny, but holy shit, I really want WWE to stop thinking Raw's a sitcom.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Huganomics said:


> Might be setting my hopes a little too high here, but what if, a few years from now, Ziggler and Kofi were to main event a WM together? They could play up how they've always been consistent rivals, and if Kofi hasn't won a world title by then, Ziggler could use that to taunt him and say that he(Ziggler) was always the better of the two?












Come on now, don't get people's hopes up.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Well that was enjoyable segment. Bonus points for taking place in a diner that I've actually been to before.

Kind of weird that Raw is in Albany and I'm not there since I'm away at school.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

kane + DB = gold, lets hope they keep this going as good as they have been


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Bryan and Kane are just on a roll right now..they can't be fucked with.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Team Friendship always has me in tears of laughter.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Huggers of Destruction. 

That's shit isn't it.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

THEY CAN'T DO NO WRONG!!! :lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



RatedR10 said:


> "Kane, you're kidding right?"
> "I don't know what you're talking about. My name is Gerald."
> 
> :lmao


That was the best part of the entire thing. 

Gerald chants at the next Smark city. Calling it.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Is he/she a ******?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Millions of dollars!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

PTP!

Titus needs to start b-

YES!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I thought Criss Angel was Kaitlin. Opps.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

dat jobber entrance for PTP


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Primetime players didn't deserve a jobber entrance. They better go over the comedy team.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

huge pops for santino


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This tag team = fpalm


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Yes!!! Millions of dollars!!!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I got douche slime just from hearing Criss Angel's name.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

#millionsofdollars


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Criss Angel? I can see what's in it for him – all 'stars' take gigs like this once the slide to irrelevancy is well underway – but what does WWE get out of this little partnership?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I have to say it. Titus should really be a heavyweight title contender.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Getting sick of this video game commercial.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Does Santino suck???


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Santino and Ryder? WWE you know you do have actual tag teams don't you?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

PTP got the jobber entrance, while the jobbers got the real entrance.. 

UGH


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Prime Time Players are the real tag team and they get a jobber entrance?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

#WeWantAW


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Oh, poor Ryder. At least teaming with Santino would give the two of them some direction.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Oh my God! They are actually not hot shotting a tag team match and letting Rey/Cara Vs. PTP get some build before it happens?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

the fuck is this? Like seriously...what is this we're about to watch?

Why is there so much emphasis on tag matches lately? I understand theyre trying to rebuild the division, but there's a fuckton more tag matches now than there were say 6 months ago.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Mister Hands said:


> It was funny, but holy shit, I really want WWE to stop thinking Raw's a sitcom.


Well...it kinda is.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

#TeamFriendship. Nothing else will do. 
Ugh, Santino. Time to grab a refill.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Mr. No Days Off, 24/7 in the Gym, The Black Buffer, D-Fro.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

*Prime Time Players - new team on the scene. Surely they have to go over.*


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



GothicBohemian said:


> Criss Angel? I can see what's in it for him – all 'stars' take gigs like this once the slide to irrelevancy is well underway – but what does WWE get out of this little partnership?


They get all of Angel's followers on twitter seeing all the tweets he makes about WWE. Both sides probably come out slightly better because of the deal.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



David Banner said:


> Santino and Ryder? WWE you know you do have actual tag teams don't you?


Yeah, but they have to build those teams up too. Feeding Santino/Ryder (both super over guys with nothing to do) to PTP is a good idea.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



FourWinds said:


> I have to say it. Titus should really be a heavyweight title contender.


So it's come to this.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



GothicBohemian said:


> Criss Angel? I can see what's in it for him – all 'stars' take gigs like this once the slide to irrelevancy is well underway – but what does WWE get out of this little partnership?


They get paid and WWE gets 'promoted' by this guy. And no I really, really doubt they break even with any interest these "celebs" drum up on Twitter. That goes for any celebrity promoting garbage on twitter. It's such a stupid advertising tactic.


----------



## english-ice (May 31, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Kane and bryan should be called Goatane


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Titus' cover :lmao


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I understand that Pro Wrestling has always featured it's fair share of colorful characters, but I'm watching RAW and I begin to think about the current roster... is there a single superstar in the WWE, face or heel, that carries themselves like an *adult*? Outside of John Cena maybe?

Everyone on the show is a bunch of overgrown children.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Squashed :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



FourWinds said:


> I have to say it. Titus should really be a heavyweight title contender.


Too bad, he kinda sucks on the mic.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Human Nature said:


> Why can't they do this with every storyline??


Because Kane and Daniel Bryan are too awesome and the rest of the roster can't match their awesomeness. Even the Miz isn't that awesome.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

was it just me or did titus look like hey was trying to do SO much on that pin and then just pinned him?


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



NoyK said:


> This tag team = fpalm


My thoughts exactly. They are like the _Two_ Stooges :no:


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

LOL took him awhile to cover


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

santino out


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

At least it was quick.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

wtf was that spin around for the pin?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Titus getting those limbs confused during the pin...


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

My ******!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

MILLIONS OF DOLLARS!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

AR-AH AR-AH AR-AH AR-AH!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

The fuck? They're really showing photos of this? Wow.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

What the fuck, WWE. Why do you feel the need to show those pictures?

EDIT: Special guest?!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

that match was quicker than a fucking divas match...


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Flair?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao at the "Special Guest" name plate.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

More to the point, why did somebody take those pictures?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Must be someone important if they're getting the 9pm EST spot


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I wonder who is the special guest


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

*An alumnus? Flair??*


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Is it Flair ?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



JobbyJobberson said:


> I understand that Pro Wrestling has always featured it's fair share of colorful characters, but I'm watching RAW and I begin to think about the current roster... is there a single superstar in the WWE, face or heel, that carries themselves like an *adult*? Outside of John Cena maybe?
> 
> Everyone on the show is a bunch of overgrown children.


John Cena...carries himself as an adult? Say what now?


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Flair sucks.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I wonder how many times tonight they will mention the refs being carefull when they count 3.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Flair bc of the wooo's?
and Dbryan and kanes tag team name is Red Dragon Machine 
Extremely serious and cheesy


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

lol. The same company that exposed the Iraq war in the early 90's to get Hogan over, and the same company that exposed Eddie's death is now exposing Lawler's heart attack.

Linda's opponents will have a field day with it if they choose.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

IT'S HAROLD!


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This is the WWE I know shamelessly promoting situations to there advantage no matter how tacky it seems to the general public,


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

JR said "alumnus". I'll go with Flair.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> John Cena...carries himself as an adult? Say what now?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I have to replay Titus' cover :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

it's not flair lmao probably sgt slaughter or jim duggan haha


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I hope it's Shawn Michaels, he doesn't show up enough.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Mister Hands said:


> So it's come to this.


Yes...yes it has.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Kane and Daniel Bryan = Team No Chants in Hell


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

You guys need to get over them showing some pictures of Lawler. I didn't even give it a second though when they showed them.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

maybe the doctor that saved jerry lawler?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Eduard Khil said:


> JR said "alumnus". I'll go with Flair.


He'd have said Hall of Famer if it was Flair.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

isn;t it Chris angel?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Flair is too good to be true, though I'm stumped otherwise.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

WWE won't give two shits about us chicks and our tits next year.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Freeloader said:


> Kane and Daniel Bryan = Team No Chants in Hell


You win


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

It isn't Flair guys, come on.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Waiting for the forum to potentially crash...


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

The alumnus: will he be adding something worth while to the show? Yay or Nay?

I'm going with Nay. Because I'm in a pessimistic mood. So sue me..


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Mick Foley!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Mick Foley!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Foley is here....why.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Foley!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

fuckkk, i thought it was gonna be razor for a second.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

God I hate the Susan G Komen fund.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

FOLEY?!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

YES FOLEY


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAT :mark:


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

not a bad surprise for Mick, wonder what cheap plug he will do tonight???


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I predict Mick Foley.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Foley!!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Sweet!


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Come on Ambrose!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

FOLEY!!!!!!!

AMBROSE???? AMBROSE??? AMBROSE??????????


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ugh Foley. 
They need to stop using him so much. It isn't special anymore.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Foley! could this mean Ambrose might be debuting tonight?!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Mick Foley!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Foley!! Ambrose time?????????????


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Hey, atleast they didn't spoil iy.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

DEAN AMBROSE DEBUT


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Jesus, Foley pops up too much.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> Foley is here....why.


Gotta get them paychecks now that the book money is running dry.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Foley :mark:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Time for a cheap pop....


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ohhhh Mick ... it's just you.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

It's Foley. OMFG WHAT IF AMBROSE OMG GUYS IM CRYING


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Mick Foley!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Damn, I thought it would have been Crazy Ric Flair instead


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

FOLEY IS GOD!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Human Nature said:


> FOLEY!!!!!!!
> 
> AMBROSE???? AMBROSE??? AMBROSE??????????


No.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



shutupchico said:


> fuckkk, i thought it was gonna be razor for a second.


:lmao


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ambrose debut incoming?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Foley likely won't crash the forum.... 

I wonder who's he's going to end up interacting with?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

*Of course, NY. Why didn't I think of Foley....*


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Peapod said:


> That was wonderful. These two have the best chemistry since Mcmahon and Austin.


..........................................................


Uh...no. There have been plenty of guys who have had amazing chemistry together in between 1998-1999 and now. And I'm pretty sure a lot of them were better than Bryan and Kane.

To name a few:

Kurt Angle and Brock Lesnar
Rock and Mick Foley
Shawn Michaels and Triple H
Ric Flair and Mick Foley
Chris Jericho and Shawn Michaels


Like, come on. Do you guys at all understand what chemistry means? Its about two guys blending so well together that everything comes off as seamless. No awkwardness or hiccups, its like it was actually real. With Bryan and Kane, the humor comes from the fact that they DON'T have chemistry because they're so completely different from one another. They're opposites. Its like a buddy cop movie where the two partners are so vastly different, but things end up working out because they settle their differences. Yet the humor comes from their butting heads. One cop is a by the books veteran and the other is a headstrong badass who does what he wants (Lethal Weapon). One is a cop who operates on the edge of the law and the other guy is a criminal on temporary release to help solve the case (48 Hrs.). That's why its funny, because its so whacky. But Bryan and Kane...they keep getting placed in these over the top situations with the hope that we find them funny (and many of us do), but I don't get that aura of natural connection between the two. To me, that's kinda the point.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

OMGZ DEAN AMBROSE!!!!!!


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



David Banner said:


> Foley! could this mean Ambrose might be debuting tonight?!


fpalm


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Wtf does Foley have to do with Amberose?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ambrose marks getting ready to mark.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Right on cue with the Ambrose shit :lmao oh you guys.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Dean Ambrose attack incoming


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

PLEASE LET THIS BE IT....


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

No Ambrose tonight.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This Romney propaganda shit has got to stop.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Oh shit, I sense Ambrose


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

well at least foley seems like he's on his game tonight


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

There is the corporation champion


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Can Ambrose not debut just so they can be disappointed again? He hasn't even shown his face yet and I'm already over him. 

They must've told him to cover his shirt. :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Damn finally Punk went and bought a new hoodie!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

So they're gonna have Punk smack Mick around to get some heat?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ambrose looks a little weird there.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

OMG PUNK WHAT IF HE INTRODUCES AMBROSE GUYS WTF AM I DREAMING


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ah lawler is out, so let's just use Mick Foley in his place to get punk cheap heat. Seriously, why does this company resort to cheap heat instead of strong booking?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Please don't let this mean Punk comes out three times on a show again.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Hmmm...guess we're gonna have Punk just beat up legends weekly until HIAC. The opposite of Heath Slater.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



MikeChase27 said:


> God I hate the Susan G Komen fund.


Why? 

They seem like they're doing a good thing. Don't know all the specifics about what they do or if they're corrupt though. 

And this should be interesting.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

No Ambrose, you people are getting excited to be disappointed.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I bet my life savings Ambrose doesn't debut


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> It's Foley. OMFG WHAT IF AMBROSE OMG GUYS IM CRYING


Crying?


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

now they're using foley to get punk more heat to get cena more over? fuck...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Fat/short Sheamus!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Why was Sheamus in the front row?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Punk should fight a fan


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

foley/punk promo ? should be gold


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Foley to take some sort of hit or bump here.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Punk's getting all these legends to hate him lol.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



attitudEra said:


> now they're using foley to get punk more heat to get cena more over? fuck...


That's what they are supposed to do.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Oh God. 
Punk/Foley HIAC.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

At least this means he's not gonna interrupt Lawler. I hope.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Omega_VIK said:


> Damn, I thought it would have been Crazy Ric Flair instead


As much as I'd love to see Flair, I don't think we'll be seeing him any time soon.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Well, I guess Punk is going to kill Foley.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

SELLIN A NEW KIDS BOOK ARE YA?

Also, maybe Punk v Foley tonight and Ambrose interferes. Possibilities!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

So I guess they're just going to keep using legends to get Punk over as a heel. Hopefully this leads to him facing the GOAT of all legends, SCSA.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

#TeamHellNo is winning btw


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Are Punk & Foley gonna have a hiac match?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I'm calm now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Dat Tourbus :ass


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Buckley said:


> Oh shit, I sense Ambrose


You must be also sensing that feeling of disappointment.

Don't worry, like every week, it'll slap you in the face like the whore you didn't pay.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Foley & Punk going back and forth on the mic is sweet.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Punk/Foley HiaC!


No.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

and who the fuck is dean ambrose and why should I give a fuck about him?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

CM Punk look weak standing with Legends..


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



SP103 said:


> Oh God.
> Punk/Foley HIAC.


fucking no...please no. Foley cant go anymore.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

That cheap heel heat from Punk.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Punk is back to full heel form


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ambrose marks are tight!!!!!! :jay2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Alrighty then. What an angry, soulless fuck.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Only Punk could generate that much heat with the word "jerks".


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Foley???

Where's Dean Ambrose???


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Punk. Speaking like a typical bottom.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Mick is Godly on the mic.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

That's what I said!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

And now I get the feeling this whole Heyman lying thing will lead to Punk/Lesnar...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

"why would you need a mouthpiece?" - Mick ftw


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

foley putting punk over good here, im still interested as to where the fuck this is going.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Depends on the color of the kool-aid.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I have a feeling that Punk might turn back face soon.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

What does a "Kool Aid drinker" mean?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Mick stop listening to Paul and started listening to Vince. 8*D


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Ziggler Mark said:


> fucking no...please no. Foley cant go anymore.


That's a sad but true statement. He can still go on the mic though and this should make for an interesting segment, which it's been so far.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Peapod said:


> Only Punk could generate that much heat with the word "jerks".


"Jerk" is pretty underrated. It's always some kind of phallical put-down these days.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Goddamn I love you, Mick.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Tedious said:


> What does a "Kool Aid drinker" mean?


Jim Jones gave his followers kool-aid with cyanide in it and they croaked.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

mick telling it like it is


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Wasn't Punk in Hell in a Cell last year?


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Foley and Punk are gold right now


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ambrose isn't coming.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Biggest pop - The Undertaker. Just saying....

UT = GOAT


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Didn't CM Punk have a match with Undertaker in Hell in a Cell.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

You know it's a serious segment when Foley hasn't gone for the cheap pop yet.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

You really think Ambrose is going to join this segment when hardly anyone but the IWC actually knows who he is? Unless he aligns himself with Punk, forget about seeing Ambrose tonight.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Is Foley indirectly encouraging Punk to do something crazy like throw himself off the top of the Cell rather than juat have a normal match in there?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Why does everyone get to tell Punk the truth, but he can't tell it back? 

Whatever. Foley's on fire right now. Punk's heating up too.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Well at least it's not Foley asking for himself.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

WWE sets up Cena for a non-return through their website and cena's twitter....and then tells us he's gunna be in the ME at HIAC. My brain is full of fuck right now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This sounds like a drug intervention.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Tedious said:


> What does a "Kool Aid drinker" mean?


It's a reference to Jim Jones who was a cult leader that convinced everyone in his group to kill themselves by drinking poisoned Kool-Aid as a "sacrifice".


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Punk going nuts is awesome.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Punk speaking the truth.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

brb changing my pants


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Nice improvisation by Punk lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Punk kills it on the mic as a heel


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Just tuned in, what have I missed?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Awes fuck, I thought it was gonna be punk/Foley in the cell.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This Ambrose posts are making me laugh. Do people really think he would just show up now?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Two asses and a crap tonight. Attitude, bitches.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

2 men right there that truly love this business.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

While I thought CM Punk's heel turn was pointless, he's been great so far.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Didn't Foley give a similiar speech to Edge before he faced Undertaker in HIAC match?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

"Countless title matches" redirects to "Alberto Del Rio" on Wikipedia.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

GOAT


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

well there goes the Ambrose storyline lol


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

CM Punk is being leaned on heavily with Cena on the shelf.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Yeah, I'm sure this is great and all, and both guys are doing great mic work here, but I'm tired of it. Move this along just a wee bit faster, please.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I WAS WAITING FOR HIM TO GET TO 316...THEN GLASS BREAKS

oh, wishful thinking


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

O_O


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

sploosh so much sploosh


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

And tour buses.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This is an amazing promo.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I still think this heel turn fucking blows but Punk is so goddamn good as a bad guy.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Foley while Punk was ranting = :sadpanda


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

mick is god


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This is fucking great.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

GOAT promo tbh


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Punk gets his ass handed to him on the mic by everyone.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Shit. Finally some real passion from Foley.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Punk/Cena Hell in a Cell, Foley Guest Referee. Booked.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

man, foley should be getting more respect from the crowd.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

When Foley starts shouting, you know shit is getting serious.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Awesome, Foley. Awesome.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Fucking Foley bringing that magic. I thought he would be used pointlessly like he's been his past few returns, but this is awesome. Fucking love Mick.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Can we get on with this...


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I'm so sick of these "Hey! Our business is fake!" promos.

Seriously, who gives a FUCK if you're a good talker. Who gives a FUCK if you're a good "performer". That is not supposed to matter. I don't ever want to hear the words "talker" and performer" ever come out of a wrestler's mouth in the middle of a live segment.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

damn I am sick and bloody tired of Cena and Punk, Punk honestly has nothing else to prove against him. Seriously WWE have Cena face Sandow or anyone but Punk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Foley is amazing on the mic.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Awesome promo!


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

That was AWESOME


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

*Actually enjoyed that segment.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Amazing promo. Punk's two for two tonight.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

promo was eh at first but got great at the end


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Unbelievable. The guy just had surgery. Can't they use someone else for just once. I know Cena would love to do it but dammit man.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Good to see Foley deliver a promo like that. Man do I wish he could still go in the ring.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Good promo. I guess Foley is the guy to attempt interventions with random wrestlers.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Shut the fuck up, Angel.

And yeah that really sounded like a drug intervention with that statistic speech.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

way to blow a PPV match on Raw.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

29 days? it was 47 days (26) (20) (1)


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

awesome promo.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Seriously?

They're putting Miz/Ryback on free tv? smdh


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Great promo but I thought that Punk would have GTS Mick to hell.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Man both Punk and Foley were great on the mic.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus television. Awesome. Sheamus rocks.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

That was a sick promo between the best in the world and the hardcore legend.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

LOL at them jerking off Sheamus like this.


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Mick Foley is still amazing.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

So that was all for "Hey, Cena is here tonight and he'll be better by the PPV"?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



JobbyJobberson said:


> I'm so sick of these "Hey! Our business is fake!" promos.
> 
> Seriously, who gives a FUCK if you're a good talker. Who gives a FUCK if you're a good "performer". That is not supposed to matter. I don't ever want to hear the words "talker" and performer" ever come out of a wrestler's mouth in the middle of a live segment.


It matters heaps. Talking well translates into connection with the audience, which is essential.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Kinda happy Ambrose didnt debut yet. That was a very solid promo right there.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

That made my night and made RAW worth watching if only we could get more gold like that


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Hoping Ryback squashes Miz


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

BTW, Foley proving once again why he's the GOAT on the microphone. The man delivers anything to perfection, especially these type of promos. I really wish Foley was able to still go in the ring for one more HIAC match, as Punk/Foley in the cell would be an awesome way to give us a break from Cena, while still giving Punk the chance to get a huge win in his title reign.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Great segment!
Now that's the Foley I wanted to see not the kiss up we been seeing lately.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ryback will win by DQ or countout. Don't expect a long match here.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Great in ring promos tonight.And if you needed Criss Angel to let you know Mick Foley can deliver a great promo, turn your set off now.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



RFalcao said:


> 29 days? it was 47 days (26) (20) (1)


The guy fell off a cage and landed on a spanish announce table. We're lucky he can count to 29.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

is that match for the ic title?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

gotta love foley promos where he's trying to sell the wwe product, not his own. u know when he starts shaking and shit, it's gonna be good.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



> Criss Angel ‏@CrissAngel
> Nobody will ever forget the epic Hell In A Cell match between @realMickFoley and the Undertaker. @CMPunk is not ready for that #RAW #WWE
> Retweeted by WWE


-


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I just hope Punk stops having to prove himself to Cena to solidify he is the best, after HIAC


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Well it looks like Punk will drop the title a HIAC. The story is set up perfect, Superman Cena will over come the odds and beat Punk after having elbow surgery. :no:


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Raw's been pretty ill so far.


----------



## ryms96 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

So how many times does Punk have to beat Cena before he gets that "respect" lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I hope Ryback blows through Miz in a min. and a half. Probably will end in a DQ or countout though.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I hope Miz can come out of this unscathed.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

That was an awesome promo between punk/mick


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Creepy Crawl said:


> Well it looks like Punk will drop the title a HIAC. The story is set up perfect, Superman Cena will over come the odds and beat Punk after having elbow surgery. :no:


More like Cena gets got by bork pls and Punk picks up the scraps.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

So this sets up the IC title match at the PPV.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



JY57 said:


> -


That bitch needs to make himself disappear.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Wow! A damn good promo.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

*Is it for the IC title? *


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Outstanding promo. Punk's back in 2010 form. Shit going for him in terms of story, but cutting excellent promos anyway. Foley is just the GOAT, nothing more to say.

Miz/Ryback better end in DQ or something. This should be a PPV match.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Mick and Punk killed that promo. Punk is really gelling well into heel character.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I came to job!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ryback is so over.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Only way Punk gets over / his respect is a clean win on Cena... 

His MITB match in Chicago I wouldn't call clean because Cena had him in the STFU and then Big Johnny and Vince got clotheslined and then Punk hit the GTS. 

If Punk beats Cena clean that's the way to end this feud. Won't happen, but it's the way I see it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Aw they aren't even going to try and get it to the PPV?

Maybe Miz will get DQd.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Oh no he has a t shirt.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

What's this? Ryback against someone who isn't a jobber or a piece of furniture? Interesting.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

no pops for these losers. time for a shit break.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ryback :mark:


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ryback will never be a maineventer.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Someone lay out the slaughtered goat.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

lol the crowd doesn't care about Ryback.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Get rid of the "Feed Me More" chants in his theme music. Such a lame attempt at getting the phrase over. It's annoying. 

:no:


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

i bet miz runs away


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ryback has been really growing on me, it's nice to have a big monstrous guy just destroying people again.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Yeah, I'm becoming more of a fan of Ryback. Fuck, the WWE got me.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ryback is so badass


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Does Ryback wear false teeth to make his teeth look like fangs? rofl


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This is why Foley is one of the best talkers ever. He can bring the comedy in like he did with Rock, but a lot of people forget that the man can cut a gripping, intense promo like few others. Just look at his anti-hardcore promos in ECW for example. I thought both he and Punk did a great job out there. Punk is getting a great heel reaction from the crowd and I can buy into him by suspending my disbelief. I caught myself thinking a few times "shit, what a jerk." I was getting really into it. And then Mick comes in and he doesn't say something retarded like Cena would about how "my 29 days as champion (although I'm fairly sure that figure isn't correct) meant more than your 309 days, your reign is irrelevant", he says "no one remembers how many days, they remember the impact, do you want greatness or to be a statistic?" And that really hit it home-didn't devalue anything or anybody, just put the emphasis on Punk, the title, and trying to earn your place among the greatest ever, which is what EVERY wrestler should be striving for.

I say job bloody well done, probably the best promo of the year so far in WWE. I'm struggling to think of a better one.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Buckley said:


> I just hope Punk stops having to prove himself to Cena to solidify he is the best, after HIAC


We're getting ready to find out just how much faith WWE has in Punk. Sure, he's had the title a long time, but this is his chance to beat Cena inside the Cell, with no "help". 

If Punk wins at HIAC, he keeps it until the Rumble.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Feed me smores.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

this clown has the worst, most nonsensical one-liners ever

"wake up?"

:StephenA


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



MikeChase27 said:


> lol the crowd doesn't care about Ryback.


Yeah okay.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ryback's contract stipulation is the "bed and breakfast" package for all hotel stays.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Would love to see Ryback hold every belt in WWE simultaneously, whilst still getting 'Goldberg' chants. :lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Mr. Perfect said:


> Get rid of the "Feed Me More" chants in his theme music. *Such a lame attempt at getting the phrase over.* It's annoying.
> 
> :no:


But it worked/works.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

The Miz got legit scared and rightfully so. He's going to injure someone badly one day.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> Oh no he has a t shirt.


Don't forget that he reads 1-2 books a month. unk2


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Well at least Ryback is finally involved with someone that isn't a jobber.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This is a decent match-up.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



GothicBohemian said:


> It matters heaps. Talking well translates into connection with the audience, which is essential.


You're missing the point. You don't ignore kayfabe like that. There's a difference between alluding to the 4th wall and climbing over it.

That is literally the same thing as watching a movie, and in the middle of it, seeing one of the characters tell another, _"Hey you're only in this movie because execs thought you'd sell more tickets!"_

Wrestling is a show. It is supposed to immerse you in the story and the entertainment. Punk is supposed to be champion because he's a good *wrestler*, not because he's a good *talker*. Even if that's the reason Vince decided to slap the belt on him... as far as kayfabe is concerned... he is supposed to be a good *wrestler*.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Spinebuster lol

Wow he just squashed ur IC Champion.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Huganomics said:


> Don't forget that he reads 1-2 books a month. unk2


That should be on the t-shirt.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



RFalcao said:


> Ryback will never be a maineventer.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Well, at least Miz looked good for a minute there.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Fan in the ring hahahaha


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Someone ran in the ring.:lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

The fan


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Was that a fan?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Whoops, fan in the ring.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Spinbuster? The fuck Cole?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

WICKED...............SPINEBUSTER?????????????????

:cornette


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I'm trying to make this match seem better in my head by imagining how much more boring it would somehow be with Lawler calling it instead of JR.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Who the hell was that? I looked away for a minute.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

RING INTERFERENCE :LOL


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

lol fan jumped in the ring.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Huganomics said:


> Don't forget that he reads 1-2 books a month. unk2


Supermarket circulars are now categorized as books, I guess.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao Guess that random fan didn't want to see Miz get beat.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Someone tried running into the ring? :lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao at the fan in the ring.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

LOL, dude ran in the ring.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Miz was kicking the shit outta Ryback head lmfao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Your IC champ....good job, WWE.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

So shell shocked is the name of his finisher


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

well, the intercontinental belt still means nothing. good to see :-/


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Someone ran into the ring andd they ignored it lol


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

fan? what a douchebag


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

i can not believe


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Goodness gracious......they need better security.....


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did someone jump in the ring?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

What's the point of having a belt again?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

So wait, that wasn't for the IC Title???


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Clean? Beats the IC Champ clean? Jesus.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

there goes the last bit of credibility Miz had left


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Uh...did Ryback just squash Miz?


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

lol


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

That match sucked a bag of dicks.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

At least Miz tried he did more than most jobbers did but damn that was fast.


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Jinder Mahal had a better showing against Ryberg...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

It's reasons like this why Ryback gets "Goldberg" chants. He just squashed a guy that is a former champion and main evented Wretlemania.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Look at all those signs
Holy shit Ryback is over as hell.


TEAM FRIENDSHIP! :mark:


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao :lmao did a fan just run in?

The Ryback wins clean? Well fuck. They should've saved that for the PPV.

MORE TEAM FRIENDSHIP :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

*I like Ryback. Defo growing on me. Squashed Miz. Idiot fan going into the ring ??WHY??*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Woo, more Bryan and Kane!


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

YES. FEED RYBACK MORE MIZ. MORE.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Kane, Rey, Cena, & now Ryback destroying Miz


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Nobody gives a shit about Roidback against when he's calling for that stupid chant.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

He needs Coral.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Guess that random fan didn't want to see Miz get beat.


He was probably just sick of the squash matches.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I'm bored of ryback already.

What happened to tensai? He came in as this destructive beast, now he loses two thirds of his matches.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Why is the help sitting and eating with the customer?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Oh god yes.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

rofl wtf


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

HAHAHA


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

holy shit this is gold


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

When Harry met Sally reference :lmao
I can't.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Genius :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

What the fuck....... holy shit........


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lol Wow at that segment.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

OWOWOWOWOWOWOWO
YESYEYSYEYSYEYSYEYSYEYS


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Wow.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Why am I not surprised they referenced When Harry Met Sally?


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

MAE YOUNG!!!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Lol wtf...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

YEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSS

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

OH MY FUCKING GOD MY BELLY HURTS :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

YESSSS! :lmao


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

everything was right about that haha


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

funny promo


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

lololololololol


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Well that was.... sexual XD


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Homoerotica


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao

The fuck was that?

Always nice to see Mae Young make an appearance. She must be, what, 95 now? Good on her.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Mae Young! 

And holy hell that was hilarious! I'm almost almost in tears


----------



## Macharius (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

xD


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao they get better every time


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I never post in this, but HOLY SHIT IM DYING


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Okay then.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Everyone saw that reference coming. I still laughed though.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Dat When Harry met Sally reference...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Nooooooooooooo! I am dying! I am fucking dying. 

Good job WWE!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao

What the shit did I just see?


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

OMG, better than Kristy Hemme and Kurt Angle!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Epic promo by those two again.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Team Friendship :lmao


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I'll admit hearing DB shouting YES like that turned me on slightly.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

LOL. That was great.

Also, I wish WWE would film everything like that. I tired of seeing people standing shoulder to shoulder.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:mark oh my god that was so epic


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

HOLY CRAP!!!! THIS STUFF IS JUST F'N CRAZY HILARIOUS! 
Past few years WWE has never made me laugh so consistently!


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I could watch an entire 3 hour Raw of just those 2.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ooh we decide on the official name!
I can't wait for the t-shirts and other pieces of shit to be sold mere seconds after we decide. WWE's staff must be such great workers!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Didn't care for that segment. It was a lot better when Angle and Hemme did it.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao :lmao that was fucking brilliant.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Harold was in that scene as well I think :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

First Bryan was a heel that thought he was a face. Now he's a face that thinks he's a heel.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

That wasn't very PG.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I can't believe people like this fool Ryback, high stepping like he's in marching band

that DB/Kane wasn't that good.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



TaylorFitz said:


> :lmao
> 
> What the shit did I just see?


No what the fuck did I just hear?


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

WWE NEEDS TO GIVE KANE AND DB A SITCOM NOW!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Still real to that fan, dammit.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

That was so GREAT.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Again - Kane is the best person on the roster currently, and DB is #2. Kane needs to be #1 for the PWI top 500 list next year.

Also - I wish that fan got in Ryback's face.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

those two are just fucking hilarious.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Eddie Money. Yes.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

The "When Harry Met Sally" bit was funny. I sorta saw that developing as it was going. . .hilarious though, really pulled that one off well. 


Also, [email protected] fan rushing the ring during Ryback match. Tbh, if there's one guy you shouldn't rush the ring when he's going is Ryback. He looks like he'd smash the shit out of someone's face in a heartbeat.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

It's amazing that everything these two do is hilarious. "Team Friendship" better be an option.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

That's it. DB/Kane > Life.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



abrown0718 said:


> I can't believe people like this fool Ryback, high stepping like he's in marching band
> 
> that DB/Kane wasn't that good.


Gotta let yourself have fun man.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



dan the marino said:


> :lmao
> 
> The fuck was that?
> 
> Always nice to see Mae Young make an appearance. She must be, what, 95 now? Good on her.


89


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

when Bryan met Kane. Has a ring to it...WWE FILMS, BOOK IT!!!!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ryback just squashed a WrestleMania main eventer, former WWE Champion and current Intercontinental Champion in a 8 minute match on Raw... seriously wtf


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> But it worked/works.


It was working before that, so it really wasn't needed.

I turned my head for a second and missed the fan hitting the ring, lol. 

Anyone hoping to see Stephanie McMahon tonight? I mean it is her 36th birthday.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ryback is over in the Santino way, The fans view him as a sideshow nothing more.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Eduard Khil said:


> Still real to that fan, dammit.


lol, he wanted to protect The Miz from the loss!



MikeChase27 said:


> Ryback is over in the Santino way, The fans view him as a sideshow nothing more.


Do you really believe that dumb shit?  Ryback is clearly becoming a huge presence on the show.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Great now every time Daniel Bryan puts a devastating move on somebody I will picture him sitting in a waffle house a few days later having an orgasm thinking about it.


----------



## Stances (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Reminded me of this promo with Angle and Hemme. Hahahaha!


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Way to have Miz begin a feud losing that should make fans more compelled to care


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

literally in tears laughing from that


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

It's gonna be Team Hell No by the way. 

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-09-24/name-kane-bryan-tag-team


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



JobbyJobberson said:


> You're missing the point. You don't ignore kayfabe like that. There's a difference between alluding to the 4th wall and climbing over it.
> 
> That is literally the same thing as watching a movie, and in the middle of it, seeing one of the characters tell another, _"Hey you're only in this movie because execs thought you'd sell more tickets!"_
> 
> Wrestling is a show. It is supposed to immerse you in the story and the entertainment. Punk is supposed to be champion because he's a good *wrestler*, not because he's a good *talker*. Even if that's the reason Vince decided to slap the belt on him... as far as kayfabe is concerned... he is supposed to be a good *wrestler*.


I don't know, I guess the breaking kayfabe stuff just doesn't bother me. Besides, I can see where talk about things concerning connecting with people as the champion, who is suppose to be a representative of the company, would make sense and wouldn't really consider that to be a serious dropping of the illusion of reality.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Is anybody in Ontario watching this? 

Is it on any channel that isn't The Score? I seem to be behind everybody here, just halfway through Ziggler vs Kofi.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Wow that was actually pretty damn funny. 

The ironic thing is the audience they're aiming for won't get that reference in the slightest.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

So Bryan and Kane having a shared orgasm, lol.

WTF, some douchebag jumping into the ring.

I'm liking Ryback more and more.

Good RAW so far, I haven't been in this thread yet: What was the reaction to the Ziggler vs Kofi match? Besides one bad dropkick, the match was sick, IMO.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



I Came To Play said:


> Ryback just squashed a WrestleMania main eventer, former WWE Champion and current Intercontinental Champion in a 8 minute match on Raw... seriously wtf


sad


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



I Came To Play said:


> Ryback just squashed a WrestleMania main eventer, former WWE Champion and current Intercontinental Champion in a 8 minute match on Raw... seriously wtf


It's the Miz. No one took him seriously when he was WWE champ so why start now?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Can we turn Saturday Morning Slam into a Team Friendship Sitcom? :lmao They are hilarious.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Oh hey, it's AJ.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

That black ref lookin like "I'm about to rape this bitch."


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

There's a Brazzers logo needed there.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Special appearance by BLACK REF!


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This looks like the beginning of a porno...awkward


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I love AJ's legs.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

*Where's Chioda???*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



almostfamous said:


> Gotta let yourself have fun man.


I loved the first one, but that one was just eh to me. Although seeing mature nympho freak Mae Young is always a treat :lmao

:lmao AJ pep talk


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Team Friendship go! and does anyone else see a bad ref angle bc of the terrible NFL refs coming?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Dan0191 said:


> I could watch an entire 3 hour Raw of just those 2.


I would rather watch them for 30 min than Raw for 3 hours. I'm here for their promos, and Ziggler matches. That's pretty much it.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Who the hell is that imposter Black Ref?

Get him out of there!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

She's got thiiiiiighs and she knows how to use em


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Garrette bishoff looks dejected at a.j


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Someone is gonna put a brazzers logo over that segment. (Both DB/Kane and AJ/referees)


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



vanboxmeer said:


> Oh hey, it's AJ.


I don't see it. Amber B's reference to that guy from Degrassi was better and more accurate.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



I Came To Play said:


> Ryback just squashed a WrestleMania main eventer, former WWE Champion and current Intercontinental Champion in a 8 minute match on Raw... seriously wtf


A match that goes 8 mins on Raw these days isn't a squash match.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

She said Con Cara.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Lol go get em' Ricardo!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I hope Ricardo pins Sheamus.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

They're working up to get Bryan Maddox wrestling through this storyline, aren't they? 

And yeah, I agree with everyone going on about Miz getting buried. I knew he was going to lose, but that got painful.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Del Rio should complain that Otunga's his partner.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I want AJ to wrap those thighs around my head and fart.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

BARRETT BARRAGE!


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

ADR corpsing... SEND FOR THE MAN!


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

We get to see Ricardo wrestle finally!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

inb4 Nexus chants


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Wow Ricardo recover from neck injury mighty fast lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ricardo's clearly the class of the trio.

And "Open for Business" Wade comes out. Hope that doesn't mean what I think it does.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Barret's theme songs are always so unfitting.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

i hate Wade's new music. Fucking terrible.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

It's nice that Barrett makes his own sound effects. He'll never need a pyro!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

hey look barrett has no reaction again


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Jobber Tyson Kid vs Barret


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

The crowd doesn't care about Barrett anymore and it breaks my heart.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



vanboxmeer said:


> Oh hey, it's AJ.





Headliner said:


> That black ref lookin like "I'm about to rape this bitch."



:lmao at both of these.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Time for Tyson Kidd to sample the product.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ooo, Tyson Kidd with the jobber entrance. Ouch.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Its sad to see Tyson Kidd jobbed out


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Barrett theme sucks


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

We want nexus again? lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I liked Christy & Kurt's parody of "When Harry Met Sally" better.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

WE WANT NEXUS!

LOL, THEY CHANTED IT AGAIN!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

No heat Barrett. *yawn*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

And nobody gives a shit about Barrett. Dude's boring to me.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

"We want Nexus"???


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Dat entrance music.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

LOL

Barrett is less over than Antonio Cesaro


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Michael Cole has delivered some questionable lines in his day, but did he just refer The Corre as an effective group?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Poor Barrett...he is better than this


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Only DB and Kane could make a misersble Monday decent. How was the first hour. Was at work. Heard Kofi and Ziggler hsd a great match. 

Are these fans chanting we want nexus. I dont get it do they see it on TV and decide to chant stupid shit too.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Nice to see that super push for Kidd really shape up. Nice.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Wade Barrett is so DIFFERENT since he's returned! He's like... so DIFFERENT!

He's bound to get over now!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I don't see it. Amber B's reference to that guy from Degrassi was better and more accurate.


If Joey Jeremiah and Tattoo had a baby...







+








=


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

like Barrett's new finisher, but that name is ass


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Trifektah said:


> I want AJ to wrap those thighs around my head and fart.


Some of the stuff people post on this forum disturbs me.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Finally he got rid of that stupid Wasteland move


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



genocide_cutter said:


> Its sad to see Tyson Kidd jobbed out


No kidding, quick, fluid in the ring, athletic as can be. But oops! Barrett is physically larger, so in the WWE Universe he's nothing :/


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Yeah, a fucking elbow is this guy's finisher.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

theme is awful


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Trifektah said:


> LOL
> 
> Barrett is less over than Antonio Cesaro


How do you expect someone to get over with the material he's got?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Wins with an elbow... My god, that was terrible. JR even had to oversell it..


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Damn...no one gives a damn about the Barrett Barrage... I still <3 the barrage though.. ;(


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

His street fighter pose. :lmao
I have a really bad feeling about this gimmick.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

And another pointless squash match........


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Do these AJ fans sit outside schoolyards too?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Publicizing a real stroke. Awesome!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

The Souvenir? That's a pretty crappy finishing move name.


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

My god Barret is awful. Why do people like him so much? Kidd is 1000x better and should not be jobbing to that no heat bum.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Hopefully Sin Cara can get through the match without shooting del rio


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> Yeah, a fucking elbow is this guy's finisher.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



NoyK said:


> Barret's theme songs are always so unfitting.


It's not helping him get over either. I see star potential but he's a little bland and needs new theme music.

Good to see Lawler recover so quickly. That was a scary situation a few weeks back.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I think ADR has more heat than Barrett at this point.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Omega_VIK said:


> Del Rio should complain that Otunga's his partner.


Seriously. One of the best ring workers partnered with arguably the worst.

Also, these heart attack photos are too much.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Well his theme music fits, I really don't care.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Barrett's going no where fast with this gimmick. Knowing WWE they'll try to push it though.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

So is Barrett going for some sort of mercenary brawler gimmick?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

An elbow strike called "The Souvenir" is his finisher.

I honestly can't think of anything worse than that.


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> Yeah, a fucking elbow is this guy's finisher.


It can look hugely impressive when done correctly (see Kassius Ohno/Chria Hero in NXT) but Barrett's just doesn't have the impact that KO does.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

i wonder if he's gonna be wearing the long live the king shirt. that was a pathetic move by vince to make money off that.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Striketeam said:


> Some of the stuff people post on this forum disturbs me.


It also bothers me, wish the mod's would ban these nasty fu<kers.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



MikeChase27 said:


> Do these AJ fans sit outside schoolyards too?


How clever and original.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

It's only a matter of time before Barratt's fed to Cena again or Sheamus anyway. Not really worth getting behind this push


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Kudos for Barrett for using a MOVE for once!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

1. Why must we see the pictures
2. Why in the world were pictures taken anyway. What if he passed away....pretty sure he was gone during those pictures wasn't he?? Just terrible.....


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

too many commercials.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Cyon said:


> So is Barrett going for some sort of mercenary brawler gimmick?


More of a "Pyro thinks he's the greatest but in reality he gets no heat and his only positive is his mic work" gimmick.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Barrett getting the ADR response.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> Yeah, a fucking elbow is this guy's finisher.


hey, the wrestling GOD had a clothesline. It works with his new gimmick and anything was better than wasteland. The name is asscheeks though. "the souvenir?" :kobe


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> I think ADR has more heat than Barrett at this point.


You underestimate (or I guess I should say overestimate) Berty's (lack of) power.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Tedious said:


> How do you expect someone to get over with the material he's got?


I don't ever expect Barrett to get over because he sucks.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Mozza said:


> Is anybody in Ontario watching this?
> 
> Is it on any channel that isn't The Score? I seem to be behind everybody here, just halfway through Ziggler vs Kofi.


It's not on any other Canadian channel that I know of. I just stream it from sky sports (I think that's what I'm watching) so that I can go to bed at a somewhat decent hour.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Seeing Barrett doing the same thing is just depressing. He looked like he was going to come back as a total badass based off the hype videos and he's just the same character doing the same stuff.

It sounds like Lawler is lucky to be alive if he lost a pulse for a full minute. I haven't been his biggest fan recently but I'm still glad he's OK. I don't know what exactly he will have to say but I'm glad he will be able to say it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


>


At least there was a spinebuster that set up to it.:rocky


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ugh. Awful finisher, awful theme, awfully generic gimmick. Barrett is going nowhere. They fucked him up back in the Nexus storyline and he's just never been able to recover since. It's time to ditch him and just start all over. Bring him back with the slow intelligent British guy in the cloak with the white rose, like when he first started back on NXT.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Barret's new gimmick is total shit.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Barrett's new package of that look/in ring style/theme music/finisher are ALL terrible! I've been hearing about the "new and improved" Barrett, but now I finally got to witness that mess.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> More of a "Pyro thinks he's the greatest but in reality he gets no heat and his only positive is his mic work" gimmick.


He gives that gimmick to a lot of people.


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

How to make a guy get over? Replace his over finisher with a shittier one, and even give him even shittier music.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

They had a chance to return Wade Barrett in a big way but instead they just rebooted everything and nobody cares. Slater is more over then him at this point. Barrett has top heel potential and they dropped the ball.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



abrown0718 said:


> hey, the wrestling GOD had a clothesline. It works with his new gimmick and anything was better than wasteland. The name is asscheeks though. "the souvenir?" :kobe


Yeah but that clothesline was sick.

That is a shit name though.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

How's Barrett supposed to get heat when he's burying jobbers no one cares about


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> At least there was a spinebuster that set up to it.:rocky


I know, I just really wanted to post that picture. :Rock4


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Please stop showing pictures of Lawler's heart attack. That is kind of ghoulish.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This is kinda wrong. Ok a lot of wrong.
He was basically dead in these photos.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



stereo73 said:


> It can look hugely impressive when done correctly (see Kassius Ohno/Chria Hero in NXT) but Barrett's just doesn't have the impact that KO does.


Hero's elbow is fucking brutal. I'm an indy fan and when he was still doing indy shows it was on of the best looking moves in wrestling. I'm assuming he's still doing as well now as he was then.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

i just dont care, time to change the channel, message when this is over.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

lawler almost died and some fool is taking photos of it ?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Damn, this shouldn't be showing this.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Jerry's face is purple in all these photos..


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Again.....WHY THE F ARE THEY SHOWING THESE PICTURES! This is absolutely cruel to see.....


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Here comes schmalztyness.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I glad Jerry Lawler is doing well


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Why the fuck do they have these pictures?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

He should've said "annnd I quote"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Nice to see Lawler is a mark for himself.:side:


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



TripleG said:


> Please stop showing pictures of Lawler's heart attack. That is kind of ghoulish.


Agreed. Just because he survived you don't have to show it. It was a fucking heart attack for crying out loud.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

why do they need to show photos to explain what happened?

Lawler looks good!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I had a patient over the weekend who had a heart attack similar to Lawler's. Passed out the same way Lawler did, snoring respirations and quickly went downhill. Unfortunately he passed away on scene and his children saw him go down. He was only 36. Sad stuff.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Long live the King


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

A throne? Really?? Lol thats boss.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Jerry Lawler's face is so weird


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



TripleG said:


> Why is the help sitting and eating with the customer?



lol @ the help


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Who was actually stood there taking the photos backstage?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Cole is officially a face now?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I can't watch this. Back to Housewives of NY.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Wtf is he sitting in? a thrown? really? lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

*He's got Harley Race's crown. Not much of a throne however 
Good to see the King.*


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

well now i feel sorry for the guy, look at his old face. makes me all sad for him.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Jerry's Voice lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



David Banner said:


> Wtf is he sitting in?


A...a throne.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Glad you're doin' well, King. Now fuck enormously off for a few years so I'll be this glad to see you next time you show up.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Who the hell thought a Halloween pumpkin would pass for Lawler in this segment?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I don't honestly see the need for this. I really don't.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Stop it, fucking stop it


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Hey, let's milk this incident that we wouldn't give a rat's ass about if we didn't have 3 hours to fill!


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Vince is such a sick fuck. He is just milking this, he doesn't actually care.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

this is creepy, really weird questions. And Jerry has a girlfriend...Kelly Kelly?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



FourWinds said:


> A throne? Really?? Lol thats boss.


Was gonna post about that. That's why he's the fucking KING, baby.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ok, The Souvenir is an awful name for a finisher first of all. Wasteland sounds 100times better. His beard fits him, but his music and ability to generate heat is just pitiful. Why does Michael Mcguilicutty have one of the best entrance themes in the WWE and Barrett has this shit :lmao:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Jerry's face looks orange as hell.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



killacamt said:


> I don't honestly see the need for this. I really don't.


Seriously? The guy does commentary everyone week and the fans care about what happened to the guy. I'm glad to see him looking well. 

Scary as hell that he doesn't remember the match he had.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Not trolling here; Jerry looks very 'orange' compared to a couple weeks ago. Is it the lighting?!?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I don't even have the heart to comment on his tan. 


How about never?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> Ok, The Souvenir is an awful name for a finisher first of all. Wasteland sounds 100times better. His beard fits him, but his music and ability to generate heat is just pitiful. Why does Michael Mcguilicutty have one of the best entrance themes in the WWE and Barrett has this shit :lmao:


I mean he hasn't really done anything to generate heat yet. He's not gunna get booed if he doesn't cheat or insult people.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

NEVER!!!


----------



## fathergll (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Why was Sheamus in the front row?




Im late on this since im watching it on DVR but the WWE once again ruins something interesting like Punk and a fan getting into it and they cut to Foley in the ring.

Does anyone know what the guy was saying? His girlfriend was making a tiny sign with her hands, i think they were yelling something about punk as a small dick


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This is just so unnecessary.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Glad to see you're OK King. 

Now you aren't going to wrestle anymore, right?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Cole's laugh! :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

There's no decency anymore.....we have to know every detail......this is absolutely horrifying to watch.....


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

YE PEOPLE WANT To know so they can prepare for sadness


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I would have preferred not seeing photos of the man fighting off death but good that Lawler's obviously looking well, all things considered. 

Nice throne. Interesting home decor.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

You know I'm glad King's getting better and I don't want to be that guy, but holy fuck is he orange.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Cheap location pop.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This is far too much stress on Jerry. He's a trooper.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Good to hear from him.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

vince is milking this :/


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Striketeam said:


> Vince is such a sick fuck. He is just milking this, he doesn't actually care.


Vince might not care that much. 

The people that watch every week do though. I'm glad to see him doing well after he almost died. I'm glad to see that he's doing well and I'm happy this was put on the show.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Human Nature said:


> There's no decency anymore.....we have to know every detail......this is absolutely horrifying to watch.....


It's really no worse than what they did the night after Brian Pillman died.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Creepy, slime ball WWE strikes again.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> I don't even have the heart to comment on his tan.
> 
> 
> How about never?


Have I told you I love you today.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Skyfall said:


> this is creepy, really weird questions. And Jerry has a girlfriend...Kelly Kelly?


Too old.

It's good to see Lawler's alright. I can't believe they're actually selling those "Long Live The King" shirts though. Forget the photos, that's really slimy.


Good to see you're doing alright Lawler. Still, there's no need to rush back.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Yeah! Let's make a spectacle out of a man who has suffered a heart attack.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

So many fake people in this world do not understand what they say. I hate king, I wish he died, wish he never came back. When it really happens you cry for him. You people make me sick. All a bunch of fake trash bitches. Fake shitheads.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Great transition


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I'll always mark for the Great Gate of Kiev though.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Are we really following that right up with David Otunga?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

about time they cut the feed. They just had him up there smiling like a goof when he should be resting


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I just hope when he comes back they don't sack JR.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Its Little Red Riding Hood!


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Damn. Crowd just gave no fucks about Otunga right there smh.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

If CM Punk came down to the ring now and played the footage of Cole making Lawler kiss his feet last year on the Titantron, I'd fucking lose it. :lol

EDIT: I mean Lawler making Cole kiss his feet, d'oh.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



GayAngel said:


> So many fake people in this world do not understand what they say. I hate king, I wish he died, wish he never came back. When it really happens you cry for him. You people make me sick. All a bunch of fake trash bitches. Fake shitheads.


wonder how long till you get banned kiddo.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Does he really have throne in his house. Glad he is doing better. He really looks great for what he went through. Hated seeing the pics though why show them at all.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

lol otunga.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Oiltunga in da house!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Good, Otunga has his goatee back.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> I don't even have the heart to comment on his tan.
> 
> 
> How about never?


Man, I wanted to say something about his tan too, but it's probably not the time.

Good to see him recovering.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Otunga!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ricardo introducing himself. Excellent.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

hey del rio is here ahahahaha


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Time for the 6man tag we don't care about.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

fuckin vince. he actually refilmed the dude arriving back to memphis. between that, and the shirt, it's pretty sickening. then again lawler seems to be a big mark for himself, so he probably wanted it that way.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Otunga does not have good luck with coming on after Lawler heart attack "segments".

Also, he needs to figure out his gimmick. the posing and stuff makes no sense anymore if he's going with this lawyer stuff long term.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



GayAngel said:


> So many fake people in this world do not understand what they say. I hate king, I wish he died, wish he never came back. When it really happens you cry for him. You people make me sick. All a bunch of fake trash bitches. Fake shitheads.


Settle down.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I see Ricardo's all decked out in his ring gear...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I appreciate David Otunga.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I'm glad King is ok but he should stay home, the man has lost his passion and it be best for his health to go in retirement.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



GayAngel said:


> So many fake people in this world do not understand what they say. I hate king, I wish he died, wish he never came back. When it really happens you cry for him. You people make me sick. All a bunch of fake trash bitches. Fake shitheads.


Wow, I don't even like the King, but at the same time, I don't hate him. 

Did the guy bully you in school or something?


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

i will speak the truth dont give a care if i get banned.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Glad Lawler is doing better but sorry, Cole just comes across as so...smarmy. And considering his history with King last year, seeing him like this now seems like he's just a giant kiss ass.

And I'm not surprised the Fed is capitalizing on this to make money. Sounds exactly like something they'd do.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



GayAngel said:


> So many fake people in this world do not understand what they say. I hate king, I wish he died, wish he never came back. When it really happens you cry for him. You people make me sick. All a bunch of fake trash bitches. Fake shitheads.


:kobe Just because he's a bad commentator right now doesn't mean people want to see him drop dead.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Trifektah said:


> Oiltunga in da house!


I really, really want him to start a stable called OPEC. Turn Orton heel. Boom.


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I hope Ricardo gets a good showing.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



GayAngel said:


> So many fake people in this world do not understand what they say. I hate king, I wish he died, wish he never came back. When it really happens you cry for him. You people make me sick. All a bunch of fake trash bitches. Fake shitheads.



^ Ban request, please.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Guys. We might see Cara/Otunga.

Hope Doc Sampson is still ringside.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

*I care not for ADR. Sheamus and co to go over obviously.*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



David Banner said:


> Jerry's face looks orange as hell.


He's been looking like that for a while now.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Superboy-Prime said:


> Wow, I don't even like the King, but at the same time, I don't hate him.
> 
> Did the guy bully you in school or something?


not him, the people are fakes. They say i wish you were gone, when this happens. oh i wish you were back, faker as shit humanity.


----------



## manoverboard1619 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Wrestling Observer Newsletter award for Most Disgusting Promotional Tactic...........jerry lawler heart attack pictures


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

There's really no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no ,no ,no, no there's no limit
no, no, no ,no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no there's no limit to WWE's cruelty. Showing those pics was sick.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



GayAngel said:


> So many fake people in this world do not understand what they say. I hate king, I wish he died, wish he never came back. When it really happens you cry for him. You people make me sick. All a bunch of fake trash bitches. Fake shitheads.


Is someone a little angry tonight?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Joel said:


> Man, I wanted to say something about his tan too, but it's probably not the time.
> 
> Good to see him recovering.


It is 90° in Memphis at the moment to be fair. He's probably been sat outside.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



NoyK said:


> ^ Ban request, please.


Kiss my ass, your moms a whore and i did your dad.:gun:


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



GayAngel said:


> i will speak the truth dont give a care if i get banned.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

A Rolls Royce! Shame it's being driven by Del Rio.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

David Otunga should be R.Kelly's lawyer the next time he fucks a 15 year old girl.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Time to take a nap.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Otunga is a beast.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I just figured out the narrator in those esurance commercial is John Krasinski (Jim from The Office). How did I miss that?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Joel said:


> Man, I wanted to say something about his tan too, but it's probably not the time.
> 
> Good to see him recovering.


I'm going to be nice for another two weeks.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



GayAngel said:


> i will speak the truth dont give a care if i get banned.


Don't be rejoining now. 

Sin Cara...ugh. :no:


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> David Otunga should be R.Kelly's lawyer the next time he fucks a 15 year old girl.


he wouldn't get no time.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Sin Cara's entrance is so crap now.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



killacamt said:


> he wouldn't get no time.


Because he can turn back the hands of time.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Is Rey Cara the new bromance?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Why is Vince so determined to keep Lawler at the commentary booth? The guy just had a heart attack and they''re practically begging him to come back as soon as he can. Why not just replace him and let him retire already? I just don't understand why Lawler has been kept so long while JR was kicked to the curve. I don't mean to be disrespectful to Lawler but his commentary is atrocious.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Because he can turn back the hands of time.


doesn't rhyme


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Because he can turn back the hands of time.


man y'all are on fire tonight....


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Joel said:


> Sin Cara is so crap.


fixed that


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

All right all ready Rey, what are you trying to do, set up an orgy at the hotel later?


----------



## naitchbk (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Half expecting Punk to brutally attack the King then demanding respect. Does he really have a throne at home? I don't think people need to be getting on Vince's back so much. King obviously wanted to address the fans. The fans want to hear from the King. Long live the King shirts probably selling well. Everybody's happy.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

lol Rey is pretty fat without those roids.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Joel said:


> Sin Cara is so crap


*Fixed*

Unless Sin Cara can make a mean Rice & Beans meal, I don't want him anywhere in America.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



holt_hogan said:


> It is 90° in Memphis at the moment to be fair. He's probably been sat outside.


Does the sun in Memphis turn you bright orange instead of tan?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I can't wait until Cara and Mysterio finally start feuding.

MexiFellas.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus? Del Rio? RODRIQUEZ? Nap time!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*










Good riddance.


---------


Sin Cara got 5x the pop Sheamus did.. poor guy is so not over. I really like him though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> David Otunga should be R.Kelly's lawyer the next time he fucks a 15 year old girl.


Damnit. There's a Lawler/AJ Lee joke in there somewhere. Damn me for having a conscience.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> doesn't rhyme


...It wasn't supposed to.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

so they do entrances than break now?


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Remember not everyone watching actually knows what happened or even the story so the pictures are fine considering he is recovering. Why would anyone be surprised that photographers take pictures anyway, it's their job. they aren't doctors what else could they do, help?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Who is gonna eat the pinfall this time?

Oiltunga or Ricardo?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Whoa wait, are we seriously getting 2 commercial breaks for ENTRANCES?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

*Sheamus is booked too strong. I can't see anyone beating him, sadly.

I miss Undertaker.*


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus just bores the hell out of me.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



stereo73 said:


> I hope Ricardo gets a good showing.


Same here, I thought he did pretty well at the Rumble. I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



David Banner said:


> Why is Vince so determined to keep Lawler at the commentary booth? The guy just had a heart attack and they''re practically begging him to come back as soon as he can. Why not just replace him and let him retire already? I just don't understand why Lawler has been kept so long while JR was kicked to the curve. I don't mean to be disrespectful to Lawler but his commentary is atrocious.


Well if they keep him out of the ring being a commentator shouldn't pose a huge threat to his health. I doubt we will see him in a match again anytime soon, if ever.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



naitchbk said:


> Long live the King shirts probably selling well. Everybody's happy.


That's the issue, isn't it. They're selling shirts and profiting because someone almost died. 

When do the "I'm Falling For Owen" shirts come on sale?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ricardo has that swag boy!!!!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

3h RAW = 1h of commercials.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



The﻿ Lexarssist;12057198 said:


> *Sheamus is booked too strong. I can't see anyone beating him, sadly.
> 
> I miss Undertaker.*


Taker could beat him. So can Cena. HHH. Lesnar. That's about it. How it should be, seeing as he's the champion.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> *Fixed*
> 
> Unless Sin Cara can make a mean Rice & Beans meal, I don't want him anywhere in America.


Lmao, ayooo! You gotta chill b.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



JY57 said:


> so they do entrances than break now?


I think it means the match will be short, with no commercial. Ah, who I am kidding, they'll have the traditional high flyer move to the outside with Cara and/or Rey, then go to break. 

Whoops, match already started.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



naitchbk said:


> Half expecting Punk to brutally attack the King then demanding respect. *Does he really have a throne at home?* I don't think people need to be getting on Vince's back so much. King obviously wanted to address the fans. The fans want to hear from the King. Long live the King shirts probably selling well. Everybody's happy.


I know I have one. Who doesn't nowadays? They're great for those moments when you just want to sit there and bask in your own awesome. 

(seriously tho - the entire thrown room deal at castle Lawler was rather bizarre. :lol)


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Otunga is awful in the ring


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Is Ricardo really wrestling in a suit? That man is insanely classy


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

God-dammit, Barrett is supposed to be an awesome guy that makes the crowds go wild... 

But nope, botched return, (already) underdeveloped and directionless gimmick, awful and COMPLETELY unfitting entrance music and a weak-ass finisher.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Otunga is like ADR's Virgil/Orlando Jordan. :lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

*SO





MANY




TAG




TEAM




MATCHES*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Rey looks like he is limping... Guy needs to call it a day now.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Did Rey just hurt his knee? He seems to be limping


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Sheamus and two mexicans vs Del Rio, Rodriguez, and a black man.

Great.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ricardo takes a better bump then Cara in a fucking tux.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Looks like Rey hurt himself on that dive a bit.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



almostfamous said:


> Taker could beat him. So can Cena. HHH. Lesnar. That's about it. How it should be, seeing as he's the champion.


*
Apart from those guys.*


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Ziggler Mark said:


> *SO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just about one for every complaint you post!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ricardo in the ring with Sin Cara. Get the medics ready.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



TaylorFitz said:


> Well if they keep him out of the ring being a commentator shouldn't pose a huge threat to his health. I doubt we will see him in a match again anytime soon, if ever.


This just seems like a fitting time to retire, thats what i'm saying. He's old and in bad health and his commentary has been shit for a long time now. I just think he needs to be replaced. JR being back is great and as soon as Jerry comes back JR is gonna be tossed aside and we're gonna be back to the sleep inducing team of Lawler and Cole.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I'm really hoping OTUNGA gets the pin so I can hear his awesome music again.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

4 Mexicans in this match. I think I should be proud.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I like JR at the commentary booth, but they need a heel announcer there.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

will we ever get a Raw without a 6 man tag match? they're just not special anymore


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I see Sin Cara is still attending the Sabu school of wrestling


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ricardo > Everyone in this match. Except Rey. 

Nah, Rey too.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Cole mentioned how ADR has been Rumble winner, MITB winner and WWE Champion....but still isn't over. Probably never will be.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Everyone wants that mask....kind of reminds me of another wrestler from way back who wore multiple masks. Damned if I can remember his name though, it was from the early days of WCW before the Monday Night Wars.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn, they are making Ricardo pretend he can't wrestle. Too bad. He's good 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Teaming up Mysterio and Sin Cara = best possible way to try and get Cara over. Smart move...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Del Rio stealing Rollings finisher. What a slime.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I love those enziguris that Del Rio does.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

but that Del Rio kick is a thing of beauty


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Joseph92 said:


> I like JR at the commentary booth, but they need a heel announcer there.


Yeah what's with Cole's sudden turn? He's fine as a face but I was enjoying him as a heel more.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

D. Young keeping that hair looking fresh.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Those kicks by del rio are beautiful :bron2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

The United Nations portion of the show, everyone.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

ADR always does a nice looking enziguri.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao fuckin' Titus. Just because the camera cut to you doesn't mean you have to start doing shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Is it safe to say Rey started wearing those shirts to cover his fat stomach?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Yeah, I'm fucking bored and tired. 3 hours is too much.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Slam_It said:


> 4 Mexicans in this match. I think I should be proud.


All we need now is some salsa music and corona.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



David Banner said:


> This just seems like a fitting time to retire, thats what i'm saying. He's old and in bad health and his commentary has been shit for a long time now. I just think he needs to be replaced. JR being back is great and as soon as Jerry comes back JR is gonna be tossed aside and we're gonna be back to the sleep inducing team of Lawler and Cole.


He has been pretty terrible on commentary the last couple of years. But for a job where you just sit ringside and talk about the match I don't think he's too old to do it. JR is 3 years younger than him for what it's worth. 

I wouldn't be upset if he walked about but the heart attack really doesn't need to have any bearing on whether or not he retires.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Alright fuck this I'm out.

WWE can't even hold my interest for two hours. Pathetic


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Does Rey even try working off his fat?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> All we need now is some salsa music and corona.


I'll stick with my AMERICAN beer. Corona's should only be consumed when on the beach or at least near the beach.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> All we need now is some salsa music and corona.


Not too good with the Music Salsa. Let's change it to the Salsa you can eat. (Y)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Joel said:


> D. Young keeping that hair looking fresh.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

When did Ricardo start appearing in actual matches? (I don't count that tuxedo mess with Santino *shudder*) Honest question, since I haven't been keeping up well with WWE lately and I quite like the guy.

(btw, I missed the intro to this match, in case it was mentioned then, making this an incredibly dumb question.)


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

SHEAMUS SHEAMUS SHEAMUS!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Buckley said:


> Does Rey even try working off his fat?


He would look so much more like a legit lucha if he had a good body. He just needs to cut his blubber.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Attacking an announcing so-face like Sheamus.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

LOl Ricardo's new ring name is Super Nips!

On a side note, am I the only one who misses La Parka?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

So Sheamus is picking on the non wrestler that got mad at him for injuring his neck? 

BE A STAR!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



TaylorFitz said:


> He has been pretty terrible on commentary the last couple of years. But for a job where you just sit ringside and talk about the match I don't think he's too old to do it. JR is 3 years younger than him for what it's worth.
> 
> I wouldn't be upset if he walked about but the heart attack really doesn't need to have any bearing on whether or not he retires.


Its not so much that he's old its just that he's a bad commentator now. JR is old too but at least his commentary is good.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Bag on Rey all you want, the guy can still do some moves most of you guys can't.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

LOL @ Sheamus telling Cara to do the finish and pointing where he needed to go.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

What a fucking waste of time.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

When Sin Cara doesn't fuck stuff up his high flying moves do look pretty great.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

*Nice Swanton from Cara.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Quick, young team :lmao
That must've been a line meant for Lawler to say one day.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


>


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

No point to end that segment with that Brogue Kick.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

so, we're continuing this ADR/Sheamus feud for at least another 5 weeks? :bosh


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Otunga berried? I'm cool with that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

One of the greatest world champions in history. :lmao
Oh, WWE.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Perfect move from Cara. 

man I hate wwe faces. Sheamus destroying Ricardo then him attacking a helpless Otunga.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

LOL, they really needed to get in the Brogue Kick. Jesus.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



MikeChase27 said:


> What a fucking waste of time.


Just like you posting on a forum about a show you don't like


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

"Sheamus - one of the greatest World Champions in WWE History" - Cole. 

Cole rocks.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Someone tell me how does Sin Cara live in America and not know how to speak English? Does he have a personal translator with him at all times or does he just never speak? 

The guy is never gonna be able to cut a promo until he learns English, you'd think Vince or Triple H would make him start taking lessons so he can actually talk on the mic.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Cena had ankle surgery but is in a arm sling? Ok then....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Fella already coined one of the greatest World Champions in history. Ugh. Sad thing is I don't see him losing the title any time soon. Wouldn't be surprised if he held it through next year. 


TaylorFitz said:


> I'll stick with my AMERICAN beer. Corona's should only be consumed when on the beach or at least near the beach.


I don't drink. That's for the "icans". (Mexicans, puerto ricans, Dominicans)


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I gotta piss.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Sin Cara has been relatively clean in the ring these past few weeks. His urine test, however, may not be..


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Michael Cole as a face sucks ass.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

*Cena injury = wins title. Hope I'm wrong.*


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Freeloader said:


> "Sheamus - one of the greatest World Champions in WWE History" - Cole.
> 
> Cole rocks.


I'd like to think that Lawler would have added "He's so good they even chant for him during Dolph Ziggler matches! This guy is great!"


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

When the fuck is the Team Friendship naming gonna heppen?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

A face that is an asshole and proud of it and does that shit is fine... but I'm tired of these WWE faces that preach honour and integrity and all that shit only to be the biggest bullies in the WWE. Blech.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



GothicBohemian said:


> When did Ricardo start appearing in actual matches? (I don't count that tuxedo mess with Santino *shudder*) Honest question, since I haven't been keeping up well with WWE lately and I quite like the guy.
> 
> (btw, I missed the intro to this match, in case it was mentioned then, making this an incredibly dumb question.)


First since the Santino mess i think.


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I don't know if anyone noticed but at one point during that match Del Rio lifted Sin Cara by his mask right before tagging in RR. Sin Caras mask was completely off.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



deadman18 said:


> Cena had ankle surgery but is in a arm sling? Ok then....


Didn't know one's ankle was located on their elbow..............


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Shaemus brogue kicking his defenseless opponent after his tag team won the match?
Don't forget kids, BE A STAR!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



David Banner said:


> Someone tell me how does Sin Cara live in America and not know how to speak English? Does he have a personal translator with him at all times or does he just never speak?


Oh it's pretty easy, especially in New York. People will look at me crazy because I _don't_ speak Spanish.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> All we need now is some salsa music and corona.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



David Banner said:


> Someone tell me how does Sin Cara live in America and not know how to speak English? Does he have a personal translator with him at all times or does he just never speak?


He doesn't talk. He just points.


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> I don't drink. That's for the "icans". (Mexicans, puerto ricans, Dominicans)


er Amer"icans" , just saying you know...


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

*wakes up* ... oh, is the shaemus match over?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



MakingAStupidAcc said:


> I don't know if anyone noticed but at one point during that match Del Rio lifted Sin Cara by his mask right before tagging in RR. Sin Caras mask was completely off.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> He doesn't talk. He just points.














Sorry I had to :lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

These skits are the best thing about Raw


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

K-Mart.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Holy shit stop with the same old fucking Romney ad already.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Nice placement WWE with Kmart sign in the background. Money, Money, Money...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

this segment would work if Bryan was still vegan...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



ToddTheBod said:


> No point to end that segment with that Brogue Kick.


Gotta have Seamus leaving out on top, even when he doesn't get the pin.



David Banner said:


> Someone tell me how does Sin Cara live in America and not know how to speak English? Does he have a personal translator with him at all times or does he just never speak?
> 
> The guy is never gonna be able to cut a promo until he learns English, you'd think Vince or Triple H would make him start taking lessons so he can actually talk on the mic.


Not everyone needs to cut promos. That's what managers used to be for. Although, they do seem to be a lost art nowadays.



#Unibrow said:


> I gotta piss.


Hold up, divas must be coming out soon.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao at eating salad being a big deal


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Blasphemy!


----------



## naitchbk (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Bring back stables. Punk/Heyman one is an obvious one. Del Rio could have one there as well. It would be a lot better than him just having endless title matches.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Yeah they didn't explain that well. I'm guessing Kane's food is really the meatball meal and Bryan's food is the salad meal.

OMG at Kane's burp.:lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This would be funnier if I didn't know D-Bry wasn't a vegan any more.


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Did anyone else hear someone in the crowd say "That's a spicy meatball!" lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Welp, there goes Bryan being a vegan.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Bionic_Brony said:


> Did anyone else hear someone in the crowd say "That's a spicy meatball!" lol


That's awesome. :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

*Surely the meat DB just ate was Quorn?? Being a vegan and all.*


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

CHECK PLEASE!


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

D Bry puking on Shelby's cawk.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ah. Belch and vomit jokes. Raisin' that bar.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Thank god for those segments.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ok that was a little corny.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> He doesn't talk. He just points.


Lol i can picture him at McDonalds 

Worker- What would you like sir?
Sin Cara- *Points to Big Mac*
Worker- So you want a Big Mac then?
Sin Cara- *Nods head*


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Jobberwacky said:


> First since the Santino mess i think.


Just checked, it was.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Man this shit is really gay.And I love how John Cena, even with his sling on, is still wearing all his merchandise in that graphic. I wonder if he wore it during surgery.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> Fella already coined one of the greatest World Champions in history. Ugh. Sad thing is I don't see him losing the title any time soon. Wouldn't be surprised if he held it through next year.
> 
> I don't drink. That's for the "icans". (Mexicans, puerto ricans, Dominicans)


Your probably right. A former WWE writer said there trying to build Sheamus as the new Cena and when Sheamus gets established then thats when we will see a Cena heel turn.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Couldn't they have done this earlier?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Team Hell No sucks and Team Teamwork is redundant. 

Team Friendship wins by default, doesn't it?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

There some God awful choices.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

this whole relying on the WWE fans to name tag teams is lazy as shit. And the options are just fucking awful.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Team Friendship!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

#TEAMFRIENDSHIP :bryan


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao

Daniel Bryan and Kane are absolute gold.

Team Friendship!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

*HELL NO!*


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Bryan isn't a vegan anymore but he still is kayfabe-wise.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



KuritaDavion said:


>


Oops!


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

#TeamFriendship!


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

How long before Twitter votes determine the main event at Wrestlemania?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Team Hell No actually sounds good. Conflicted.


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Team Friendship!! Go people go vote.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Team Friendship all the way.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Obviously Team Friendship is the pick. The other two are super lame. Haha, this is how the WWE makes the "Universe" think they are deciding something important?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Well this won't be a surprise. But it will be great to call them "Team Friendship."


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

kane and Dbry is the only interesting thing going on out of 3 hours of shit.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Team Heck No.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

So Team Los Boricuas is out of the question?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Obviously done so Team Friendship is the only real option.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Lmao some awesome segments for sure. Thought there was an invisible tie around his throat. was that really a meatball. is him being Vegan like Punk being straight Edge. 

DB and Kane might be tag champs but damn are they above Sheamus at the moment.


----------



## naitchbk (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Team Friendship it is


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Team Friendship FTW! :bryan


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



TripleG said:


> Team Teamwork is redundant.


No shit.

That's the point.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Team Friendship! Though I wouldn't mind team Hell No to be honest.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

#TeamFriendship


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

#teamfriendship

Did anyone hear that one guy say that's a spicy meatball when Bryan was eating one?


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Bionic_Brony said:


> Did anyone else hear someone in the crowd say "That's a spicy meatball!" lol


Yeah I heard them too. :lmao


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Ziggler Mark said:


> this whole relying on the WWE fans to name tag teams is lazy as shit. And the options are just fucking awful.


dude team friendship is clutch


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Sin cara was a mistake to WWE


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Jobberwacky said:


> Just checked, it was.


Thanks for that.(Y)


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Team Teamwork is redundant. You'd think they were the World Tag Team Champions of the World.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Also I loved how Kane was trying to look over the table when Bryan was vomiting. The absurdity of them as a team is great but they do get the little things right as well.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

#team tag team champions ...because why not?


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

also, I love how wwe makes these sheep think they're actually contributing to something by giving 1 obvious choice thats going to be the answer while the other 2 choices are beyond lame.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

#TeamHELLNO


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



ToddTheBod said:


> Obviously Team Friendship is the pick. The other two are super lame. Haha, this is how the WWE makes the "Universe" think they are deciding something important?


Sad part is some of those poor fucks in the crowd really think they are making a difference.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



SoupMan Prime said:


> Lmao some awesome segments for sure. Thought there was an invisible tie around his throat. was that really a meatball. is him being Vegan like Punk being straight Edge.
> 
> DB and Kane might be tag champs but damn are they above Sheamus at the moment.


They stopped being vegan recently.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Should of been a Team Holla.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Who the hell made team hell no an option? what an awful naame.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

There's gonna be Daniel Bryan bj gifs. :jay2


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Hell No, heh. I c wut u ded thar.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



JobbyJobberson said:


> How long before Twitter votes determine the main event at Wrestlemania?


Can't wait.

#CenaRock
#CenaSlater

OR

#CenaMahal


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



David Banner said:


> Lol i can picture him at McDonalds
> 
> Worker- What would you like sir?
> Sin Cara- *Points to Big Mac*
> ...


I bet Sin Cara makes all the females he has sexual relations with wear the Sin Cara mask while he's pointing directions.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Team hellno or friendship


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Why the hell is my stream so messy?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

It's pretty amazing how much it feels like 1 hour of the show is commercials and another hour is Kane/Bryan stuff.


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Team Hell No is winning apparently according to wwe.com


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



JobbyJobberson said:


> How long before Twitter votes determine the main event at Wrestlemania?


Shhh... Don't give them any ideas.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

anything other than Team Friendship is a fail



TheF1BOB said:


> Should of been a Team Holla.


 what?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I understand it isn't as common, but men can get breast cancer too.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I guess WWE said, fuck them kids being bullied. We need to save the titties till November.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Hope the Divas show us how to check for lumps. I'd enjoy that.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:yes


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

#teamteamteam


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Fuck off with this breast cancer bullshit, The whole thing loses its meaning when the Susan G Komen fund keeps a good portion of the money for themselves.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



abrown0718 said:


> anything other than Team Friendship is a fail
> 
> 
> 
> what?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

No No No No No!


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Lol Daniel Bryan has the best merch.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

i swear everytime the arena goes black i imagine people going "HUH I WONDER WHO IT IS" and then "OH SHIT KANE WOOH"


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Bryan and kane need "you got a friend in me" theme music


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> I guess WWE said, fuck them kids being bullied. We need to save the titties till November.


:lmao

Brilliant.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:StephenA


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Oh hell no, that is awful. They'll always be Team Friendship to me.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK?!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

"Hell No"? Aw I wanted Team Friendship


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Alrighty then.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

*HELL NO!*


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Rofl, should of been Team Friendship. 

Sandow rocks


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

The Big Yes Machine. Better then any of those choices.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Team Hell No sounds retarded...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

So the kids went for the pseudo curse word, huh?


----------



## naitchbk (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

They should have had #KaneandDanielBryan #DanielBryanandKane or #TeamFriendship


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Boo!!!! I want Team Friendship! Fuck you Universe!


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Where does it say in their contract that they HAVE to use the name voted on by the fans? How come all the other tag teams get to choose their name but Kane and Bryan have to go to fan vote?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Team Hell No? What in the...?

I'm still calling them Team Friendship.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Is Bryan a heel or a face?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

team Hell No


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

How the fuck did Team Friendship not win?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Well that's dumb. 

People on Twitter suck.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Team Hell No? WTF?!?!

:lmao


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Is it me or is the WWE finally trying to do something about the tag division?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I love Sandow's shirt.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

meh.

What's that shirt Sandow is wearing?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Team Rhodescholars? The fuck?


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

rhodes and sandow FTW


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Rhodes Scholars....fucking win. Get that shit trending


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Bryan didn't like the name. He was saying no after they mentioned the new name.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Is everybody on this show now in a tag team?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

SERIOUSLY? STUPID FUCKING TWITTER USERS. THE FUCK?


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Team Rhode Scholars

wow


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Rhoodes and Snadow a tag team. Oh hell yeah


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Team Rhodes Scholars? I'm intrigued by this tag team. That's actually a really clever name, too.

I love how much effort they're actually putting into the tag team division right now.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Lmao Sandow is awesome even with him saying so little. "you did this to yourself"


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

1. Rhodes Scholars... meh. Awesome tag team though.
2. Sandow's shirt is awesome.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I thought WWE was a family product?


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Rhodes-Scholars. Not bad.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Rhodes Scholars actually has a ring to it... though I think both should be singles competitors.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Sandow, one of the few real mid card heels they've had in awhile. Unique, entertaining, gets a reaction.

TAG TEAM PLAYA.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Lord, two stupid team names in one night. Team Hellno and Team Rhodes Scholars. Sweet Jesus.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Really? This team is so pointless. I thought they wanted to push Sandow. Why make him job to Kane and Bryan?


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Team Hell No just got jumped by Team Nothing Better To Do.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

How did Team Friendship not win?

Also, why give such a bad name to Cody/Sandow?
Why stick them together in a actual tag team?

Eh.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

What a couple of ***** ass tag names.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I can't wait till half the roster gets sexchanges to reïnvigorate the divas division...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ugh really?

Ooh I like rhodes and sandow's name!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I like that the awful pun got more heat than either Rhodes or Sandow there.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Rhodes Scholars? That's just as bad.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

What a fucking stupid team name...for both teams.

Who voted for Hell No? Jesus man.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao "YOU DID THIS TO YOURSELVES!"

Sandow's shirt is awesome. Gotta get me one.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Seriously, I thought Team Friendship would get the vote.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Rhode Scholars, ehhhhhhhhhh....


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Is this how it is now? Singles wrestlers pairing up means Team_____?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

So lets see...

Kane/Bryan
Kofi/Truth
Rhodes/Sandow
PTP
Rey/Cara
Usos

Yeah, they are mostly just throwing singles guys together to make teams, but hell, at least they have bodies in there and at least they are trying to have depth. 

Also, why are they playing up Heyman's question as serious? He was clearly fucking with her.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

We've gone from about 2 tag teams to about 21821 tag teams


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Seriously. If you voted "Hell No" than Fuck You. 

I do like that WWE is putting together some teams with some real names in it. Hopefully they do something big at HIAC or some other upcoming PPV. I see a big TLC match in the future.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



TaylorFitz said:


> Well that's dumb.
> 
> People on Twitter suck.


You need a Twitter account to vote, eh?

It all makes sense now.


----------



## username555 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

There used to be basically no tag teams, now there's like 15 lol


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

WHY THE FUCK WOULD ANYBODY NAME THIS TAG TEAM "TEAM HELL NO"?!?!? Seriously...why the fuck would anybody think about it... TEAM FRIENDSHIP would sell merchandise...TEAM HELL NO DOESN'T. Good lord.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This reminds me of 99 when everyone on the roster was forming random tag teams!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> Team Rhodescholars? The fuck?


I think Cody meant to say The Rhodes Scholars but of course he messed up. Meh, guess it's a feud until the ppv.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Team Hell No unk2
Team Rhode Scholars :kane


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

opening segment, opening match, mick foley and Punk......that's about it...and that's unfortunate because this crowd was hot oh and miz and ryback -- but why no followup with the Miz since then, waves should be rippling throughout the rest of Raw right now - a backstage interview, something


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Lord, two stupid team names in one night. Team Hellno and Team Rhodes Scholars. Sweet Jesus.


rhodes scholar is so legit awesome


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I liked the ambush but playing Sandow's music didn't give it much oomph. Cody's would have been better imo.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Team Hello No won by that large a margin?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I think it's "Rhodescholars", not "Rhodes Scholars"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Rhodes scholars vs Hell no. :bryan


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Rhodes-Scholars isn't bad. I can get behind that team if only for a month or two.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

What a shitty pair of tag team names. fpalm


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Huganomics said:


> What a couple of ***** ass tag names.


truth


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I love recaps.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I like hellno. Rhodes and sandow's name is shit


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Too many tag teams out there.

Watch Damien flop with that tag-team.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Rhode Scholars sounds like a fucking community college.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Dear WWE you have actual tag teams....
Leave sandow and rhodes out of it...


----------



## Macharius (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Finally seems like the Tag Team Division is getting some loving.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Team Rhodes-Scholars imo works well. They're feuding with Hell No so why not mock the name by using the same formula and coming up with one just as stupid?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Rhodescholars isn't that bad...

Team Hell No though... I'm convinced WWE doesn't rig these polls (all the time). Of course I struggle to understand how it won, but whatever.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Now we need a tournament. PTP needs to get a jump on!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



TripleG said:


> So lets see...
> 
> Kane/Bryan
> Kofi/Truth
> ...


Primo and that other totally-not-Primo guy are still around too. 

I think.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

In theory the hell no thing makes sense. Kane: Hell, fire, brimstone, devil's favorite demon, etc. Bryan: No.

Still shouldn't of beat Friendship though.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I honestly think WWE's mad they didn't come up with Team Friendship first, so they went with Hell No.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I'm convinced that WWE's way of "getting more people on the card" is to just put everyone in a tag team now...


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I really think creative picks the result for twitter, they just make us feel like we have control.

I see what they did with the hell no thing, but c'mon team friendship is win.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



cavs25 said:


> Dear WWE you have actual tag teams....
> Leave sandow and rhodes out of it...


no thats not a good idea they fit perfectly in it. Theres some serious superstars in the tag division thats how you FIX it. then they make their singles run later they are young enough


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Do you guys think it was Cena himself who came up with them terrible tag team names?

BALONEY FUDGE AND MUSTARD! :cena


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> Rhode Scholars sounds like a fucking community college.


LMAO!


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Wait, dumbass WWE, instead of utilizing guys with a lot of potential as succesful tag team competitors, now you start randomly pairing singles competitors? What the fuck?

It's like they DIDN'T have Hawkins/Reks, Hunico/Camacho, Kidd/Gabriel, Primo/Epico and McGillicuty/Curtis before. 

They did, and besides Hawkins/Reks, they still do have all of those teams. 
Instead of using Rhodes, Sandow, Kane and Bryan as midcarders or upper-midcarders, they randomly clump them together into teams.

Good thing that Kane and Bryan clicked well.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I think Rhodes Scholars would sound better if it was "Rhode Scholars". No s on that first part.

Still kind of meh on both, although Rhodes Scholars sounds better than Hell No.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

ah, thats why i had the sudden urge to piss...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Alicia is a face this week :lmao


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Divas? Thank god, I needed a pee break.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

hey look Fox is face again


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Alicia Fox is a face again? :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Alicia is a face now.. rofl


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

God, I love to look at Layla, but I hate her music. If only there was a warning, and I could mute my TV.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Eve rocks.

I already miss Beth Phoenix. Sad WWE can't fix the division.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

*Loaded with tag matches tonight, playa.*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> Rhode Scholars sounds like a fucking community college.


The Rhodes Scholarship is actually a prestigious scholarship, one of the most prestigious in the world.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Cyon said:


> I think Rhodes Scholars would sound better if it was "Rhode Scholars". No s on that first part.
> 
> Still kind of meh on both, although Rhodes Scholars sounds better than Hell No.


Cody has a lisp. The extra "s" was probably unintentional.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

JR sounds so interested in the divas division.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Oh hey, divas. Good. I was just getting hungry too, time to grab a snack.

I love that even the divas are in a tag team match too.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

OK is Alicia a heel or a face. Honestly she switches back and forth every other week. Also wasn't Eve supposed to be a *face*?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

So I'm guessing Beth takes the pin here. Gonna job/put over on her way out.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Beth...so sad.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



The Sandrone said:


> Rhodescholars isn't that bad..


Dude...

it's fucking awful.

Doesn't have a ring and doesn't roll off the tongue whatsoever.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Alicia randomly switching reminds me of the Mahal - McIntyre thing.

Hilarious.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

lol at that did you know fact. XD you are not more popular than the nfl wwe


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

good to see WWE putting some emphasis on the tag division


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Isn't Beth supposed to be retiring soon?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Until May said:


> no thats not a good idea they fit perfectly in it. Theres some serious superstars in the tag division thats how you FIX it. then they make their singles run later they are young enough


Why not pair guys like Cesaro and Ohno together and reform the kings of wrestling
Bring up the Ascension and you still got the Usos, PTP, Bryan/Kane, Epico and primo, Kofi and truth instead?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Would love to see a turmoil or tornado tag match in a hell in a cell.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Beth looks legitimately pissed?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Fox is face now?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Kicked her right in the fallopian.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



iwatchwrestling said:


> The Rhodes Scholarship is actually a prestigious scholarship, one of the most prestigious in the world.


Yep, and now it's one of the shittiest tag team names ever.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Wait when was Alicia heel? I must have missed something the last couple weeks.
If reports are true this is one of Beth's last matches.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Alicia Fox is going to shatter the Divas record for face and heel turns.

Beth should just go total Orton mode. Flipping off the crowd, all that shit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Wonder if Beth gives even two fucks about this match.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao quick, lets get all the remaining divas on the show tonight...make this an 8 man tag match AJ!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Dat Eve. Dat Layla.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Tall and Lengthy Cox lmao ....wtf Cole


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Sad to see that Beth is now just another diva.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Fox is terrible.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



> Criss Angel ‏@CrissAngel
> @CodyRhodesWWE and @TheDamienSandow should call their team The Jerk Squad. #WWE #RAW


-


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Am I crazy, or was Fox playing a heel role like 3 or 4 weeks ago? Now she's face? Huh..


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I actually thing Rhodes Scholars is pretty clever (geddit?). I also think that theres a few on the forum that have never heard of them before 

Oh and sorry guys but Hell No is better than Friendship and thats from someone that didn't even know Kane and Bryan were a team now (I've been in Nigeria for 8 weeks). Hell No just makes more sense.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

oh my goodness....she won with a basic swinging neckbreaker? :lmao


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Why bother?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

The Divas in an empty arena match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

JR sounded like a hostage calling this match.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Divas match to be the finl match of the night :O?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

hey at least Beth got a win (sorta)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This music. Make it stop. 
There's more..


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I wonder what the ratio of time spent on makeup vs match time was there.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

That was faster then usual. Lol @ the crutch.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Are they really going to let Caitlin (or however you spell it) cut a promo?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

NOBODY GIVES A SHIT


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Bro said:


> Dude...
> 
> it's fucking awful.
> 
> Doesn't have a ring and doesn't roll off the tongue whatsoever.


Yeah, the fact that you have to pause to say each word is not good. Hopefully it's just Rhodes's lisp playing into effect because Rhodes scholars was so much better.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

WTH is this shit?!? :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Wes Brisco?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Uh oh. I smell bad acting and a pointless segment ahead.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Why make us suffer....


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Rofl does Kaitlyn come out to clown music?


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

so wtf is happening? long hidjacked scretly the show while aj was looking at the space in a crazy state? or is he doing the job of some of the monke... umm writers? they need to create a new brand tagteamlongwwe


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

wtf?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

LMFAO AT THE BORING CHANTS...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

The crowd: ''Yeah, we don't really care....''


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

A single fuck.


It was not given that day.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Beth: I did it for the people! I did it for Eve!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Bye bye Beth .....


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

IT WAS KELLY KELLY GUISE. KELLY KELLY HEEL TURN.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Team Friendship all the way.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Teddy Long in a wig!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Alrighty then....


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

No one cares about the divas lol...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

fpphphpndnghohph


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

"Kevin Nash texted himself."

/thread


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Plot Twist


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

eve put a wig on!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

none given


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Really? This is how you're going to get people to care about this division?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This is going to be a great mystery. 

I'm just assuming someone has beat me to the line of "It was Riksihi." And, "He did it for the Rock."


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Real believable, girls.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Since when does Beth Phoenix give a shit about another diva's well being. 

This is on "Taker is in a vegetative state" territory. It is the worst mystery ever.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

And nobody gives a fuck. Beth going to look like a geek on the way out. Hope she goes to TNA.


KuritaDavion said:


> Wonder if Beth gives even two fucks about this match.


She's probably thinking about her bedroom evening with the real best in the world. (Edge)


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

WTF is this shit? This is how they are going to do Beth?!?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

*Way to bury Beth on the way out.*


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Thoroughly confused. Is Eve heel or not? ARGH


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



ToddTheBod said:


> "Kevin Nash texted himself."
> 
> /thread


:lmao

Kevin Nash in drag might actually make this storyline interesting.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Whoever it was, they did it for the Rock.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Poor Beth.

btw...wtf is going on in this division anymore?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Kelly Kelly probalby. Reports are she returning soon full time


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ha, I love it. I go grab a snack and make it back just to time to catch the end of the divas match. Say what you will about WWE bookers, but they always know exactly what they're doing when it comes to booking time to give to the divas matches.




Bro said:


> Dude...
> 
> it's fucking awful.
> 
> Doesn't have a ring and doesn't roll off the tongue whatsoever.


It's an actual thing though.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Since the WWE is so hand on aware these days, I nominate Vicki to be their spokesperson for Mad Cow Disease.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



ToddTheBod said:


> "Kevin Nash texted himself."
> 
> /thread


:lmao Jesus, so many bad memories of that shit.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Where's Jesse Ventura when you need him? :lol


----------



## naitchbk (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

They definitely need guys who are over to build up the tag division. but I can't see either team being together for long enough for it to happen successfully.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Juan Cena.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

*blonde hair*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

this ladbrokes commercial on my sky stream is so fucking annoying holy shit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



JY57 said:


> Kelly Kelly probalby. Reports are she returning soon full time


Kelly Kelly being a heel will be one of the most hilarious fuckeries of all time. 

Let it be Maryse and call it a day. Miz needs motivation anyway.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Nash texted himself to stick Kaitlyn.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



ToddTheBod said:


> "Kevin Nash texted himself."
> 
> /thread


lol!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I wonder how long they plan on making this last?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Did they dig Tonya Harding out of obscurity to take out divas? Oh, maybe she'll be guest tweeting next week.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Lol Beth sold Eve's finisher like she was shot in the head.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

BETH IS IN ACES & 8'S!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> this ladbrokes commercial on my sky stream is so fucking annoying holy shit.


I know, they've been pushing it so hard. fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> Kelly Kelly being a heel will be one of the most hilarious fuckeries of all time.
> 
> Let it be Maryse and call it a day. Miz needs motivation anyway.


If Miz is smart Maryse stays at home. No need to have her around Punk or Edge plus how bad would it be for your girlfriend to outperform you at your job. Again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Kelly Kelly being a heel would be great because she would make the exact same facial expression she makes as a face. (It's only one facial expression)


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This is the most engrossing mystery in television history.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

So, eve wore a wig then. okay


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



TJTheGr81 said:


> IT WAS KELLY KELLY GUISE. KELLY KELLY HEEL TURN.





Stall_19 said:


> Teddy Long in a wig!





ToddTheBod said:


> "Kevin Nash texted himself."
> 
> /thread





HOLY S**T 123 said:


> Plot Twist





Derek said:


> :lmao
> 
> Kevin Nash in drag might actually make this storyline interesting.





Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Whoever it was, they did it for the Rock.


Oh god, gold as always. xD

Seriously, poor Beth. 
You know, a new diva debuting would be cool.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ehhh...............


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

For god's sake...


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

"I seen this backstage footage of my attacker....which we will not show you on TV".....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Funkasaurus to be attacked by the new Job Squad again?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Encore please


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Derek said:


> :lmao
> 
> Kevin Nash in drag might actually make this storyline interesting.


Greatest storyline of all time.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Welp, back to Monday Night Football until this piece of garbage is off my TV.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



ToddTheBod said:


> "Kevin Nash texted himself."
> 
> /thread


Fast forward to a ladder match with a sledgehammer hanging from the ceiling. A ladder match that ends in a pin.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> this ladbrokes commercial on my sky stream is so fucking annoying holy shit.


I feel your pain. I have a Sky Stream as well I think. Seriously, at least America has more than the same 5 commercials every time we go to a break.

Brodus Clay needs to actually start doing something. He was funny at first but since he never does shit it gets old so quickly.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I get so irritated looking at Heavy D.

DAT BLACK JUNGLE THO.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Did you guys feel that?

I think that was the sound of the WWE running Brodus Clay's gimmick into the ground.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I was honestly expecting Orton vs Punk, though, as it wasn't advertised...


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

whats up with them putting mathes no1 cares about in the final hour


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

The Funkasauras huh? 

That is soooooooooooooooo January 2012.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Naomi is going to wear that Malaysian until it crawls up on her neck and tangles. That hair cost money.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Jam, jam, here comes the man, HOT damn!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

This site seems to be running slower.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

so the demise of tensai continues...


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

lol, pants botch


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

No no no no no Brodus Clay right now. I can't handle this ish right now. I don't know what it is but I somehow can't seem to get into this MNR, and this hack won't help with that...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

New dance by Naomi and Cam. #bossbitches


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

this fat piece of shit proves what's wrong with WWE today, like bret hart said "whoever came up with the idea needs to be taken out back and shot"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Can we just kill the Brodus gimmick and have Cameron and Naomi dance for a segment.

Oh sweet fucking Jesus no.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Tensai vs Clay? The Hell?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

LOL Tensai vs Brodus. 

Battle of the Fat Fucks


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Oh my. Battle of the stupid heavyweights.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

what happened to sakamoto!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This is going to be an amazing match.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Tensai to get squashed?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Sakimoto gettin dem unemployment benefits


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Tensai will be the newest member of The Job Squad.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

lolbrodus

loltensai


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> Fast forward to a ladder match with a sledgehammer hanging from the ceiling. A ladder match that ends in a pin.


Kind of makes you wonder what the whole point of the ladder was. 

It's jobber monster battle time.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Raw must be really desperate if they are bringing out Tensai.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Wait, two Jobber-Bait wrestlers against eachother!? They should throw Ryback in there. Three-way draw!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

SKY LO LO!!! YOU GOT DA GUY?!?!?!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Brodus doesn't even look like he cares about this gimmick any more.

Oh look Albert. So it's the battle of worn-out gimmicks. Wait, where's Sakomoto? Did Tensai finally kill him?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I always think Vladimir Kozlov is about to come out. No. It's Tensai.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

FUCK THIS


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

The only thing good about Brodus Clay is the two chicks he's with. Fuckin' seriously.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

So instead of Drew, Heath and Jinder, Tensai?

God, I hope that they don't connect them into some type of stable. "HELL NO!" to Tensai randomly joining that group.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This is gonna be good... fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

What the fuck were WWE thinking with this match? At least make it a slim fast on a pole match to make it interesting.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

YES! Brodus Clay is here to ruin my night as per usual.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

So Sakamato is now gone as well?

So nuts how quickly Tensai rose and how dramatically he fell.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Lol..man everytime Brodus comes out I think of how much of a twat I was when I said the AW firing was justified...

A joke in bad taste: Fired

A DUI and attempting to bribe a cop? "Meh..dat ass"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I can hear an ECW "you fat fuck" chant in my head right now.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This match needs some interference by Rakishi or Samoa Joe.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Tensai vs. Clay? Can this be a winner and loser gets fired match.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> Kelly Kelly being a heel will be one of the most hilarious fuckeries of all time.
> 
> Let it be Maryse and call it a day. Miz needs motivation anyway.


No no no, let it be Kelly Kelly, please. I can just picture it now: it would be glorious. KK as a heel would be "The Room" of the WWE.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Okay, I hate Brodus Clay now.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

lolbigshow


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

b-b-b-b-botch slam


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Worst Exploder ever.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

just when this match couldnt get any worse....it fucking does.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

oh god no


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

What is going on?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Ziggler Mark said:


> so the demise of tensai continues...


It should have ended months ago


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Welcome back you piece of shit


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

O SHIT ITS SHOW


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Did BIG SHOW just get a fucking POP?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Big Show!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

of course here comes the big slow


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Arcade said:


> This site seems to be running slower.


I hope this is a Nash joke.


----------



## Burnshen (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

What the fuck? BIG PEOPLE EVERYWHERE!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I bet Big Show turns face and punches Tensai.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Burial time...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Oh Lord. Another fat fuck.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> Fast forward to a ladder match with a sledgehammer hanging from the ceiling. A ladder match that ends in a pin.


I had forgetten all about that. Now I remember, thus I'm sad :sad:

I was just about to ask could this match get any fatter? Lo and behold, Big Show arrives...


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

HOLY SHIT

I still want to see Heath/Drew/Jinder rather, though.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Fuck he's back....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Great. The biggest fat fuck returns to bore us all.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

inb4 show face turn.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Big Show with a pop.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Show? WHAT THE HELL


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

A wild Big Show appears


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

oh God


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



HockeyGoalieEh said:


> This match needs some interference by Rakishi or Samoa Joe.


Big Show work? :lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Oh no its the big show...umm ok


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Well that explains why they had this random match. Nice pop for the Big Show.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Oh hey, I guess Big Show is face again?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I started screaming when it was just Brodus and Tensai...now Big Show...I'm pissing myself in fear right now.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

#Team Fat Bastards


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

WTF? This shit sucks ass tonight.

I mean really, REALLY bad, worse than normal.

A bunch of fucking retarded people sitting around jerking off must write this shit.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Oy.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Battle of the fat lards going on here.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I just realized the best match of the night happened in the first hour. Ziggler/Kingston. And I missed it taking out the trash. Fuck.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Lol Big Show to squash these guys. Tensei really should have stayed in Japan. He was a big deal there right


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Nooooooooooo


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Urghhh


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I actually marked out for Big Show. 

I don't even...


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Here comes the earthquake.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Oh its Big Show!

As Tommy Wisseau would say "Oh hai!"


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Big Show returns with his shovel.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

He should have tried that in his TITLE MATCH at Summerslam.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Looks like I hit 3 of a Kind, because there are 3 people in the ring I don't give a shit about.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Dean Ambrose still hasn't debuted yet, why? For shit like this?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

okay, Kayfabe wise, I HATE when Interferences get entrance music and lights. Why would the people in the back allow and acknowledge someone ruining a match?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

fuckery :lmao

fat alberts just too funny to watch now. fail house.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Lol Brodus getting pumped up like a bad ass then just gets taken out with 1 lame punch. Brodus is really credible aint he?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



abrown0718 said:


> It should have ended months ago


oh i dont disagree...the character should have never been introduced.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

What in the name of holy fuck? I used to defend Big Show...but really you sorry shit? You can't even pretend to throw a decent looking punch?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Those punches looked like utter shit for some reason. I wonder why, Show's usually look quite good.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Was RAW any good tonight? Want to know if it's worth watching on YT.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Never thought it could be possible but

big show saved that segment


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Well, so much for Show appearing in All Japan. Looks like we're getting Show/Sheamus after all.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

*The show is better without Big Show. Stay away.*


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

what the fuck was the point in that? like seriously that was completely fucking pointless.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Freeloader said:


> Did BIG SHOW just get a fucking POP?


Yeah because they knows he's gonna bring this match to an end and put us out of our misery.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Did any of that need to happen? No, no it didn't. 

*sigh*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

the punch on brodus looked more like show just sticking his fist out and brodus running into it :lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Slam_It said:


> I just realized the best match of the night happened in the first hour. Ziggler/Kingston. And I missed it taking out the trash. Fuck.


Haha owned


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Another boring big man vs big man feud that no one cares about.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Oh boy we get to hear John Cena talk next


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

BIG "IRON CLAD CONTRACT" SHOW RETURNS!


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Was expecting Encore(future GOAT stable) to come out and attack Bore'us Clay, instead we get Pig Shit.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

The new 'New World Order' Big Show, Jinder Mahal, Heath Slater and Drew Mcintyre.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Inb4 Rock316AE posts about Big Show's Oscar-winning performance.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn I wanted Encore to interfere.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> the punch on brodus looked more like show just sticking his fist out and brodus running into it :lmao


^ this :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ditcka said:


> okay, Kayfabe wise, I HATE when Interferences get entrance music and lights. Why would the people in the back allow and acknowledge someone ruining a match?


Dont apply logic to wrestling.Wrestling is were logic goes to die.

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Big Show vs Sheamus start on SD. Most likely


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Huganomics said:


> Inb4 Rock316AE posts about Big Show's Oscar-winning performance.


I like Big Show but enough is enough. Just a waste of space these days.

Good in that segment though.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Huganomics said:


> Inb4 Rock316AE posts about Big Show's Oscar-winning performance.


Well he did look badass, tbh. 

Those two punches weren't exactly two of his best ones, though.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

put me in the camp that wants to see Raw go back to 2 hours - a 3 hour show can't be done - it can't be booked, not by these guys


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Arcade said:


> Damn I wanted Encore to interfere.


What in the hell is Encore?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

*Our main event is....John Cena talking.*


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Zankman Jack said:


> BIG "IRON CLAD CONTRACT" SHOW RETURNS!


Did he bring his big fat bonus?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Vince and Linda can go fuck themselves. What kind of dumb asshole must I be for sitting around watching this utter and complete dog shit.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



KuritaDavion said:


> What in the hell is Encore?


I was asking that too but I think it's the name of the Mahal/Slater/McIntyre stable :lmao


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Big Show is so unbearable these days. I seriously want to turn my TV off every time he appears.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Haven't been paying attention for a while. Just sitting here listening to Tiger Ali Singh's theme. Which contains delicious riffage.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Barricade ad scared the shit out of me. That shit was loud


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Cena to come out and save the titties while he's telling the little boys to rise above vagina.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

So that happened.....


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

The cancer killer is upon us. :cena2


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Big show vs Randy Orton main event on SD. Good way to write off Randy


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



The﻿ Lexarssist;12057842 said:


> *Our main event is....John Cena talking.*


So, a normal Raw main event.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Randy orton has been punished by wwe


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Jon Jones said:


> Was RAW any good tonight? Want to know if it's worth watching on YT.


awesome punk/foley promo, awesome kane/bryan segments, awesome kofi/ziggler match and thats pretty much it, you should get through the above in about an hour and a half.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Show/Orton. Embrace the boredom.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> I was asking that too but I think it's the name of the Mahal/Slater/McIntyre stable :lmao



Wait, Drew McIntyre, Heath Slater and Jinder Mahal are a stable? And people actually think this is a good idea? Boy have standards fallen in 2012.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

You people are so negative.
I understand you, but still... I must be lucky.

I've been enjoying RAW for the past 3 weeks, actually. This one is no different. The saving grace is the Kofi/Ziggler match.

The rest has been pretty meh... They are trying, but they are simply failing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I love all of this pink. Cena, the hero. Curing cancer and all.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

time for everyone to feel sorry for cena


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

lol cena's injured, and is wearing his kneepads? dafuq?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Cena looks like an old man.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Are they going to eplain where Show has been or can he take vacations anytime with that iron clad contract.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

boo this man


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I half expected Cena to come out curling a barbell.


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

And now for the main event: Cena talking, in a sling!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

why does he fucking wear kneepads he can't wrestle for over a month


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



RFalcao said:


> Randy orton has been punished by wwe


He gives no fucks.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

John Cena looks like a walking merchandise stand, why don't they put logos on his socks while they're at it.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

CHEER THIS MAN!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Michael Cole, I don't give a shit what Criss Angel or any of the celebrity social media hosts say.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I hope Cena cuts a HBK-esque promo about being injured and losing his smirk.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Jon Jones said:


> Was RAW any good tonight? Want to know if it's worth watching on YT.


The first hour was great and the second hour was pretty good. This third hour is skippable though, it's been pretty awful and dull so far, and I don't see it getting better.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This company sucks!! A good thing like breast cancer awarness and Cena is the only one to show he cares by wearing pink. :cuss:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

At least Big Show saved us from this atrocious match lmao.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

The fucking one arm bandit is here in his pink shirt to finish us all off.

Fuck you Vince, and your old dried up cunt of a wife.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Look at everything Cena has to overcome, guys. CM Punk, Paul Heyman, an injured elbow, Hell In A Cell and CANCER. What a fucking hero.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Thanks Criss Angel! 

your forced input means nothing.

eat shit


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I like to think that John Cena wears knee pads at all times.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Fucking pandering to the crowd as usual


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Surprised that Cena showed up to Albany. He doesn't really have the greatest history in this city....


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Wow what a weak reaction to Cena :yes


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Look at everything Cena has to overcome, guys. CM Punk, Paul Heyman, an injured elbow, Hell In A Cell and CANCER. What a fucking hero.


A patriot no doubt.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Creative: "Ok, so I say we have Big Show return and explain his absen-"

Vince: "NO DAMN IT! Have him come and punch the two fat guys! Who are they again? Braymos Day and Tensoo?"

Creative: "Uh.. Brodus Clay and Tensai.. Sure.."

Vince: "WHATEVER JUST DO IT :vince2 "


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

"My future's in question".

Retirement speech? Again?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

future in question? from getting bone chips removed? :kobe


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This is amazing. :lmao


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

ugh... shameless


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

CENA GETTING CANCER OVER BITCHES.:lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> why does he fucking wear kneepads he can't wrestle for over a month


Just in case he falls down. 

I mean why do wrestlers always have their wrestling gear on? Hey Randy your match isn't for another 2 hours, put some pants on!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

''Dammit, we can't boo cancer awareness.''


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Almost fell to sleep


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Oh fuck off Cena, you have bone chips in your arm, your career isn't in jeopardy...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Ziggler Mark said:


> lol cena's injured, and is wearing his kneepads? dafuq?


Lol i was thinking the same thing. I believe the idiot wears them out in public too. Which is funny since he never does any moves which lands on his knees.


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Thank god for MNF


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Fuck he said the exact same shit after extreme rules.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> I like to think that John Cena wears knee pads at all times.


Always has chap stick in his back pocket.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Your future in question? LOL he had a minor procedure done on his elbow.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

So the message being

injured Cena >>>> Fully Healthy Punk for closing RAW? 

:lmao


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

His name is John Cena. He's against Cancer.
If you don't like Cena and don't cheer for him you are in favor of Cancer. 
That will be all...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> I like to think that John Cena wears knee pads at all times.


Fucking, buying ice cream, whatever, always wearing dem knee pads at all times


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Fuck you Cena.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

"My future is in question...my career might be over"

*comes back two mondays from now*

oh and fuck you cena, trying to get over with your breast cancer gear. I'm not saying fuck breast cancer awareness, I just think it's ridiculously cheap that the WWE will go so far as to put breast cancer attire on their golden boy who gets booed, just to keep him from getting booed.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

So we're doing this now? ::sigh::


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Our hero!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

How is his future in question? fpalm

Mick Foley;s already said Cena should be fine for HIAC in a few weeks fpalm.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

You serious?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I swear whenever he acknowledges something derogatory towards him, I wonder if he looks at this forum lol.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Let's just come right out and say "CM" in CM Punk stands for Cancer Man.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Oh for fucks sake. My future is in jeopardy?

From a 3-6 week injury?

You fuckers I hate you all.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

So is he going to do the fighting back crying bit and then RAISE HIS VOICE to say that he is GOING TO FIGHT WITH ALL HE'S GOT!!!

And I hate to say this, but this whole thing with Breast Cancer feels like a political move by Linda for her campaign.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Omega_VIK said:


> always wearing dem knee the all time


LOL the fuck


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Future in question? I think we'd all like to question his present as well.

And the knee pads. I question the knee pads.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Fucking goof

what an ass kisser


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Wait, Drew McIntyre, Heath Slater and Jinder Mahal are a stable? And people actually think this is a good idea? Boy have standards fallen in 2012.


Add Dean Ambrose to the stable, and they are better than the Four Horsemen.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Injured Cena closing RAW.

WWE Champion 9pm promo.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

It'd be quite a twist if Cena says he's been diagnosed with breast cancer. (kayfabe)


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

John Cena is a great man.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

When Cena took his hat off I thought he was going to fake tears for a second there.

And yes Cena, of course the Susan Koman is ectatic at the WWE Universe's support, considering they're taking 84% of the profits. :vince2


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

CENA! CENA! CENA! CENA!

He rocks. You guys don't know how empty the show will be without him. He should wear Red and Yellow imo.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

The knob slobbing they do for Cena is pretty fascinating.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



TheAbsentOne said:


> Creative: "Ok, so I say we have Big Show return and explain his absen-"
> 
> Vince: "NO DAMN IT! Have him come and punch the two fat guys! Who are they again? Braymos Day and Tensoo?"
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

In light of Lawler, this fucking woe is me, I hope I can make it, this might be the end bullshit is unacceptable. You hurt your fucking arm for gods sake, you didn't get shot or something.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Fuck off Cena.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Let's just come right out and say "CM" in CM Punk stands for Cancer Man.


LMAO!!!!!

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Mister Hands said:


> Let's just come right out and say "CM" in CM Punk stands for Cancer Man.


*looks at invisible watch* IT'S CANCERIN' TIMEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Cena needs to run for President.

WHAT A GUY! fpalm


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Cena sighhh


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Wow.. that was awful.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:StephenA


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

.............


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Sigh.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Was Cena about to call Punk a MF'er???


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

FUCK YOU CENA YOU UNFUNNY PIECE OF SHIT.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Cena with the Disney words because he couldn't swear.:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

OH MY GOD :lmao
:lmao


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Waiting for the weekly John Cena sermon to go the next level. I. Will. Not. Quite!!!11


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

LOL at Cena staying PG.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

oh god.. i'm glad nobody saw me watching this just now


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Won't somebody please think of the children!


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

LMAO I guess that is PG cursing.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I... I can't believe he just said... uh... whatever the fuck he just said...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

did that just happen? b/c i fucking cant believe it did


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Son of a Franking Bee Sting.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Why would anyone cheer this shit?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ugh...............


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Oh shut up Cena...


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Son of a bee stinger...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Arcade said:


> Add Dean Ambrose to the stable, and they are better than the Four Horsemen.


What, in terms of making me fall asleep? Yes. In terms of being great workers, wrestlers and all around legends? No.

Again, fuck off Cena.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I loathe Cena.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

ugh PG Cena


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

..................................................................


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Umm. huh?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Cena licks the inside of Vince's asshole every day.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

What the hell was that? What a douchebag


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Such passion from Cena in that non-expletive-laden rant.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ned Flanders moment.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

WHAT'S THE POINT OF THIS PROMO? WHAT THE FUCK.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Thank you for that Mr.Cena. 




Where's my gun


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

UGH.... fuck this.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

"CM Punk is just another guy." Yep. Everyone but Punk gets to tell the truth. Gotta love it.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*










Fuck sake, Cena.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Sitcom of the Year.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Good grief. That wasn't a PG rated rant, it was barely a G rated rant.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This fucking guy. Smh.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Why must he say things like that? Why?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Lol do you think the creative staff ever pat themselves on the back for a job well done?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Didn't see that coming!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Its bone chips for fucks sake.. My God, does WWE think their fans are idiots?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I feel bad for the third grader that will go to school tomorrow and say that shit to one of his classmates. Life ruined.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

My god it's bone spurs!! Baseball players have this injury all the time!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Save Us Punk!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Oh my god I can't believe how much he's mucking this injury up for HIAC. This is unbelievable.

This guy could turn a bruise into a life-threatening situation.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Wonder what the demographic of this forum is then?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> LOL the fuck


yeah, I forgot to put pads.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Nope, can't do it. I can't say anything positive about this. Get out of the ring Cena.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

You...you bad man...you're a son of a gun you know that. I proclaim you put your fists up and we fight, you no good bad person you...

:cena


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

And Punk comes out three times again. They gotta stop this.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao that kid!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This is so unbelievably bad and I can't stop watching. 
Punk picking on a ginger for no reason.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

*Save_Us_Punk*


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Son of a franken bee stinger! Ladies and gents...I give you the Dr. of Thuganomics.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Put him in the Anaconda vice punk... Create some more chips in that elbow... Kidding but not really


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Thank God Punk is finally coming out. Cena's shit gets annoying when he's in the ring by himself. He was getting bareable wen he guaranteed he would walk into HIAC but overall that was tough to listen to. 

Also hell yeah at this being Punk's 3rd promo of the night.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Punk has come to save us


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

It's great when you have the TV on mute and Punk comes out to Tiger Ali Singh's theme that you're playing on YouTube.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Cena's MASSIVE ass kissing just...


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

CM Punk trying to stare into the soul of that ginger kid to no avail.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

LOL at Punk and the kid.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Punk being mean to a little black girl. He has no soul.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

lmao Punk!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Punk fucking with the little black kids:lmao

In 15 years they are going to rob and stab this motherfucker for that.:lmao


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Punk doesn't care about black people.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

OH MY GOD PUNK :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Dat hoodie.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao teasing that little kid.

Whoever said Heel Punk is shit should go jump out a fucking window.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Punk staring down the redheaded kid. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao It's like a young Amber being taunted by her hero.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Is that the gingers have souls kid?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

There you have it folks, heels in modern day WWE bully little children. fpalm


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



moonmop said:


> You...you bad man...you're a son of a gun you know that. I proclaim you put your fists up and we fight, you no good bad person you...
> 
> :cena


:lmao


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Punk acting like a douche to a kid


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

lol Punk being a dick.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao

Someone get a GIF of that Punk/Black kid.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> Punk picking on a ginger for no reason.


The fact that the kid is ginger is reason enough.


----------



## PunkSE316 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Oh, wow. Now they have Cole and JR burying Punk. Fuck you WWE!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

How can any sane adult be a fan of Cena?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

It must be my tv, cause i'm not hearing much reaction from this crowd in this final segment.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Bully Ray would've cursed those kids out, though.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Fuck this storyline. Fuck everything about it. Love Punk, love Heyman, but this angle flat out sucks. Sorry. I just can't. Punk and Cena probably about to kill it on the stick though.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Silent Alarm said:


> The fact that the kid is ginger is reason enough.


Good to see that prejudice is alive and well.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

oh, we covered the NFL refs...now let's cover politicians!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

CM Punk doesn't care about Ginger and Black People!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Heyman creeping in the back


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Heyman rubbing that title


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Paul E just casually molesting the belt in the background. Excellent.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I KNEW they were trying to emulate Obama/Romney with this feud. :side:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I'm glad Punk is comparing him to a politician. IMO, Cena has been given that vibe for years now. Especially with his grin. It's a straight up politician grin. Rock was right. Cena is fake as fuck.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I missed the Punk taunting the kid can someone gif it for me?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao It's like a young Amber being taunted by her hero.


She'll hate and love him too when she grows up. :lmao


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

CM Punk gonna get a knock on the door from the black kid's brother tonight.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Headliner said:


> Punk fucking with the little black kids:lmao
> 
> In 15 years they are going to rob and stab this motherfucker for that.:lmao


:lmao


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Didn't Cena say that one of his family members had cancer during his promo after he got fired during his time against Nexus? Yet instead of talking time off, he still showed up on raw, it kind of makes you think does he really care about all the stuff against cancer he's been saying is genuine.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

:lmao Oh my God, can the heat get any cheaper :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I THOUGHT YOUR FUTURE WAS IN QUESTION YOU FUCKING CUNT?!


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> Bully Ray would've cursed those kids out, though.


Thats because Bully Ray is the best heel in the business.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Didn't Punk steal Obama shit last year during his "Change" campaign?


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Same old shit really, this is tiresome. I wonder what kind of anti-climatic ending Raw will have tonight?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

WTF, Paul E is fingering the title.

lmao this is just...jesus...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

...Yuuup. Cena's going over at HIAC. Way to completely overplay a 4-week injury. 

And lol at the woman screaming in the background.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

You want to know what's sad? Someone, someonwhere.... wasted *50 bucks* to see this score settled at Night Of Champions.

In all reality that match didn't really need to happen at all. Nothing has changed. This feud has continued regardless and the stakes will be exactly the same headed into Hell In The Cell.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Good to see that prejudice is alive and well.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

"cm drunk"


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

LOL Punk is gold.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This is a horrible promo, end the show already.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Punk picks on black athletes and little black girls.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Lmao awesome by Punk


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

"Passive Aggressive Weenie" fpalm

I love you Punk, but that was cringeworthy


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

First hour - Heyman hour-long promo
Second hour - Kane/Bryan hour-long sitcom
Third hour - Punk hour-long promo

Boom. Raw is saved.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Was that a CM Drunk chant? I miss Jericho


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

UknowWho said:


> Didn't Cena say that one of his family members had cancer during his promo after he got fired during his time against Nexus? Yet instead of talking time off, he still showed up on raw, it kind of makes you think does he really care about all the stuff against cancer he's been saying is genuine.


Wait so ppl's lives have to stop when someone they know have cancer? 

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Heyman is going to eat that belt.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Punk trying soooooo hard to get some heel heat. I'm sorry bro. We hate Cena, not you. Get over it....


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

politics, bad refs angle, i think creative may have ran out of ideas


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Was that a CM Drunk chant? I miss Jericho


We all do.


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

WWE running out of star quality if punk has to promo 3 times in 1night .... love punk ..but really?


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



FourWinds said:


> Thats because Bully Ray is the best heel in the business.


Hate to bring TNA into this but, I think Bully would slaughter him. It would be close, though.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Punk's mic is on fire. Most entertaining guy in the business right now imo


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

It's the same promo. Every. Week.

Cena: "blah blah blah you still haven't proved yourself blah blah blah I'm not afraid blah blah.

Punk: "blah blah blah Cena you're a hypocrite I demand respect blah blah blah

PPV match. Rinse, repeat.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Good to see that prejudice is alive and well.


He doesn't have a soul, so it's ok..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

This is dreadful.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

"you have til 5"

*counts backwards, starting at 5*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

No Punk, Daniel Bryan has till 5.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Saying "weenie" aside I think Punk has been really good.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

A lead pipe? Be a star John


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

ISP is back!


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

JC is left handed. Could be worse.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

What a great and honorable man!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I loved JR's deadpan ''Lead pipe.''


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

A metal pipe? What a baby face tactic!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I thought he hit Punk with a rolled-up piece of paper for a second.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Fuck off Cena


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

On another note Punk's sweater looks really comfortable.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

The Pipe is back :yes

What a fucking terrible ending though.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

And Cena gives me the douchechills to end the show on a down note.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

So explain to me why Punk is the heel again......


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

OMG, the Lead Pipe has made his return!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

LEAD PIPE!

replaces Steel pipe.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

burn in hell WWE


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

So cena had a pipe stuck up his ass lol


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Cena stands tall... One arm and all... : lol


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

The audience seems confused about who and what they're supposed to boo or cheer. There's an awkwardness about this entire segment.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

God is this angle such fucking shit... even if Punk somehow manages to keep SuperCena from overcoming all these odds, it won't mean shit. It never means shit. This is the WWE.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

that was so fucking weak and pathetic this show was fucking gold until that ending segment, what kind of fucking fuckery was this shit???


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Jesus.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

That's what I call a pipebomb. :fpalm


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

he hit him with a track baton, not a fucking pipe. 

and really? if punk does that, it makes him despicable, Cena does it, and it's instantly the best thing ever? :StephenA


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Boring. Same old shite


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Smh.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Real men use weapons?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Wow were those some lame things Cena just said at the end.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

One Armed John Cena >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> WWE Champion








Uhh..


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



JobbyJobberson said:


> It's the same promo. Every. Week.
> 
> Cena: "blah blah blah you still haven't proved yourself blah blah blah I'm not afraid blah blah.
> 
> ...


The Rumble can't come sooner.

SAVE_US... :Rock


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Was Punk picking on CopperCab?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

pipe bomb!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

*Punk being made to look like a bitch again this week. God, Cena sucks serious ass.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



dan the marino said:


> I thought he hit Punk with a rolled-up piece of paper for a second.


No, it's foil paper.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

they should sell that hoodie in WWE shop


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

So......Cena gets a title shot??? for what??


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

That's a fucking track n field 4x100 relay baton - they're like 1/2 a pound and retardedly light and certainly don't hurt that bad. 

Haha


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

He's going to see that broad after the show now.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

"REAL MEN WEAR PINK." 

Dolph Ziggler and Damien Sandow aren't real men, guys. They used to be, but Cena absorbed their manliness.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Real men wear pink? Did Cena just imply he is the only real man in the WWE?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> Hate to bring TNA into this but, I think Bully would slaughter him. It would be close, though.


Well yeah, but I'll be fair and say that Bully Ray has a few more years of it and he isn't as restrained in what he gets to say/do in order to draw heat.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

He gave the pipe away.

:lmao


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Why did he just give that pipe to that woman? What could she possibly want with that? 
Every time I see John Cena, he just confuses me a bit more.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Cena is so corny


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

LOL was that Chris Sabin?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



JobbyJobberson said:


> It's the same promo. Every. Week.
> 
> Cena: "blah blah blah you still haven't proved yourself blah blah blah I'm not afraid blah blah.
> 
> ...


The Rumble can't some sooner.

SAVE_US... :Rock4


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Well, it isn't a GTS but I'll take it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Oh...no...
fuckin' christ


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Really? Really? O fuck sake.....................................................................


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Punk vs. Ryback. Make it happen WWE


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

ryback wtf ?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Oh boy.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

LOL RYBACK THE NEXT WWE CHAMP


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ryback closes the shows. Who would have thunk it?


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ryback, rolf


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

It's The Ryback


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Wow we end the show with that idiot breathing heavy.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Ryback? I guess he was hungry!


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Good lord, Cena is worse than ever. I haven't watched more than 10 mins of Raw since Extreme Rules, he's an absolutely unbearable character. He says the same shit every single promo.

Ugh Oh Ryback!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

The true transitional period is upon us. You know the one in which they have been trying to build for like three years?

Clay, Ryback, Sandow and Barrett all prominent tonight.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Oh Ryback vs CM Punk next week??


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

cena just cant compete with punk in the promos and ryback was a disappointment


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



dan the marino said:


> I thought he hit Punk with a rolled-up piece of paper for a second.


My first thought was, "Did Cena just roll up a newspaper?" 

And very interesting ending to the show.


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Mega push bout to go down


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

ryback? really? fpalm


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Lmao whats next Ryback squashing the wwe champ. I thought it would be Mick with the mankind mask or something not Ryback.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Amber B said:


> ISP is back!


Thought the same thing too. Glad to see he's back.



Slam_It said:


> LEAD PIPE!
> 
> replaces Steel pipe.


My guess is ISP was punished for steroids along. By getting off it he lost so much mass that he went from being a steel pipe to a lead pipe.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Interesting ending... let's see what the forum thinks!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

Punk shit himself over Ryback. Awesome.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

THE RYBACK :mark: :mark:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

I'm guessing John Cena in the Study...err...Cell...with the Lead Pipe.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

DAT ENDING = 

:kg2


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*

So I guess Mick Foley is replacing Lawler in this storyline?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

So Cena is heroic for pulling out a concealed weapon against somebody with his back turned and warned him that an attack was coming.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Ryback is ready to eat that WWE title.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

predictable attack on Foley and what the fuck? randomly inserting Rybum into this?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Thought it was Austin for a moment ...bummer


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

There's your hero kids.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Coming from a huge Ryback fan, that was a brilliant ending. Can't wait to see where they go with this.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Ok I legit thought for a second there that it was going to be Ambrose just because of all the stupid scenarios for his debut, a lot of them included someone turning around and being shocked.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Decent show, stupid ending.


----------



## chaudry (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Apocalypto said:


> Cena's MASSIVE ass kissing just...



who is the blonde in you sig ???? She is HOT


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Ryback hasn't been that pissed since WWE gave him a surprise drug test.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Just when you think it can't get any worse....


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Did Punk have indigestion or did that track baton mortally wound him? 

And then Ryback appeared...how wonderful.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Is Cena really hurt bad??? WWE about to rush Ryback to the main event?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

I'm glad I'm not the only who who saw the alleged Lead Pipe and said "is that a rolled up magazine or something?"


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

not gonna lie i sort of marked when i saw ryback.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ryback??? Seriously. I like him but waaaaaay too soon


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



abrown0718 said:


> predictable attack on Foley and what the fuck? randomly inserting Rybum into this?


He should join WWE and beat the shit out of Alicia Fox. Then we'll know she's a face for sure.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

crowd no sold Ryback at the end


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

RYBACK WILL OWN THAT SKINNY METHFACE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

I actually really liked Raw...and then that ending happened.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Why the fuck was Cena armed? That's not a good look for our titty savior.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

OMFG. I am going to lol when it's RYBACK VS THE ROCK at the Rumble.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

That look on Punk's face seriously had me thinking it was Flair. No joke.

I was hoping they'd at least put a midcard title on Ryback first. Hope he stays away from Punk and the WWE title in the long run.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

I missed the ending. What happened?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Yep. You guys thought Mason Ryan was the next Batista, they found someone better. Ryback's gonna squash Punk.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

But really, Aluminum Foil?


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Crowd no sold the fuck out of Ryback at the end there. When he gets to the main event, the GOLDBERG chants will get louder and louder.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

- Cena comes out and says the very lazy and annoying BS he always says when injured.
- Punk comes out (for the 3rd time) and doesn't really say anything specific, besides him not wanting to face Cena... Because some of the other guys deserve the title shots.
- Punk threatens Cena, turns away, counts down until 5 (lol)... 
- Cena casually has a ROLLED UP NEWSPAPER? No, it's a led pipe. What?
- Cena hits Punk and Punk and Heyman run.
- Cena randomly gives the pipe away and starts shaking hands. 
- Punk is furious/hurting backstage as he is leaving... And he sees Foley. Passes him...
- BUT THEN HE DECIDES TO ATTACK HIM WITH A VICIOUS KICK TO THE LEG!
- He starts walking away again, stops... And decides to attack Foley even more. 
- However, when he turns around, he is shocked to see...

THE BIG SHOW? Hopefully not, unlikely...
MATT MORGAN? Would be amusing.

WAIT...

*IS IT FINALLY MARK "THE RATINGS" HENRY?*

No... It's Ryback!

Surprised? Yes.
Do I approve? Sorta... 
Am I actually excited to see where this goes? 
HELL YEAH


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Ryback is the backup. If Cena is ready they will have Punk take Cena to avoid having to face Ry. And and much as I like Punk, he isn't going to be the one to beat Ryback.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

RAW was good until Cena came on


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

We are going to look back at this night and realize this was night the WWE ruined anything they had going with Ryback.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



Jon Jones said:


> I missed the ending. What happened?


Ryback happened. Punk was walking backstage in pain cause Cena hit him in the gut with a flourescent lightbulk, rolled up newspaper looking "lead pipe" in the ring, and Punk saw Foley and kicked him in the gut. Punk was walking away and turned around and said "you know what foley?" and his face turned like he was about to piss himself, and the camera pans over and it's Ryback standing there looking like he was about to devour Punk.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

*I wonder if that lead pipe was the same one Del Rio used to beat Punk in the Cell last year*


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

I'm happy it was Ryback thought for a moment was Sheamus.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion*



Apocalypto said:


> Was Punk picking on CopperCab?


who's the hottie in your sig?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Wait what? A single kick lays out Foley? Er... alright. But what's with Ryback? Are they really building up Punk/Ryback as backup just in case Cena can't make HIAC? That's a really random match up.

So after that big ol' goodbye, what are the odds of Cena showing up again next week?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



Jon Jones said:


> I missed the ending. What happened?


Cena hit Punk with a pipe while his other arm was in a sling after Punk was acting cocky like he'd crush one-armed Cena. Then Punk goes to the back holding his stomach after getting hit by Cena, walks by Foley, kicks Foley then starts to walk off. Turns around to attack FOley again then visibly shits his pants. Camera pans back, Ryback is standing in front of Foley looking like he's about to beat the brakes off Punk.


----------



## GuruTM (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Just when you thought we had a good RAW after a while...


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

that's why Ryback beat Miz clean. No IC title for him just yet. Ry "baby" back "ribs" will probably just be a filler. Or Punk will end the streak before HIAC to make people really doubt John Cena; in which case Cena will win at HIAC.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Not sure if my last post made it through, but that Punk/Cena promo overall was underwhelming. Punk did a good job but Cena just was especially cringe-worthy. 

Punk/Ryback? Oh god no... Ryback's gonna squash Punk.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

RYBACK THE GAWD


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

It's a mini feud until HIAC. Ryback will probably still challenge for the IC title.

Next Friday > WWE Raw btw.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

lol I thought it was going to be the Undertaker by the look on Punks face.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



dan the marino said:


> I thought he hit Punk with a rolled-up piece of paper for a second.


My first thought was, "Did Cena just roll up a newspaper?"

And very interesting ending to the show. Did not expect it to be Ryback at all that was staring Punk down.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



dan the marino said:


> Wait what? A single kick lays out Foley? Er... alright. But what's with Ryback? Are they really building up Punk/Ryback as backup just in case Cena can't make HIAC? That's a really random match up.
> 
> So after that big ol' goodbye, what are the odds of Cena showing up again next week?












Good chance. (Y)


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



SummerLove said:


> OMFG. I am going to lol when it's RYBACK VS THE ROCK at the Rumble.


RATINGS


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

I don't think it does either one of them any good Punk or Ryback to face eachother but I do like the idea of Ryback paying CM Punk a few more of these little visits over the next couple of months


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

This is how bad the WWE is right now... they have Ryback end the show as the "badass" against the champion. In what fucking world is Ryback even close to that level... for crying out fucking loud.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Fuckin' Ryback man. Glad they're building him up properly though.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Oh Christ. Senile old Vince has a man crush.

The big muscled oiled up meathead that Vince has always masturbated to is getting pushed too quickly.

Oh, DAT TRICKY :vince


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



The Sandrone said:


> Punk/Ryback? Oh god no... Ryback's gonna squash Punk.


If the show was realistic. . .yes.

Since it's not, Punk will probably end his winning streak.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Anyone else remember back in the late days of WCW when Scott Steiner's gimmick was to go around breaking peoples' legs with a lead pipe? I miss those days.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Not looking to good for Punk. But I will keep cheering for him.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Seriously, besides something like Taker, Flair, Stone Cold or something like that, the best thing WWE could've done was to have Henry appear.

Again, Ryback is fine, but, dunno where this is going.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



Kabraxal said:


> This is how bad the WWE is right now... they have Ryback end the show as the "badass" against the champion. In what fucking world is Ryback even close to that level... for crying out fucking loud.


Pretty sure Ryback could snap Punk in half if he wanted to. Plus people are drawn into big guys like him, hence why Goldberg, Batista, Lesnar, etc. were all so popular. He's the next big star whether you like it or not.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

That whole ending....


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

the fact that ryback it's facing cm punk just makes me vomit, and just imagining that talentless jog as anything near a Main event title heck, even a mid-card title just makes me lost what little faith I had in this rotten company


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

You guys complain it is always Punk-Cena-Big Show and now they insert someone else there to make it fresh and we complain. Doesn't mean Ryback is competing for the title, just might be doing something credible against Punk instead of squashing Tyson Kidd every week.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

WWE creativity right now...


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

I though it was going to be Lesnar then they would have been like "hey dude" . lol


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



KO Bossy said:


> Anyone else remember back in the late days of WCW when Scott Steiner's gimmick was to go around breaking peoples' legs with a lead pipe? I miss those days.


I'm still full-heartedly expecting Steiner to appear at Survivor Series (AFTER TEN YEARS) and beat the shit out of someone.

Preferably, Daniel Bryan, who would then become LITTLE DANNY PUMP


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

They're just teasing with Ryback.. he's not going into the wwe/heavyweight title scene yet..i guess


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Holy shit what a ending.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



Kabraxal said:


> This is how bad the WWE is right now... they have Ryback end the show as the "badass" against the champion. In what fucking world is Ryback even close to that level... for crying out fucking loud.


They'll be bringing legends in, trying new things and in their eyes "pushing the envelope" as historically they always get trounced in the ratings when September arrives, I assume it's the start of a season of football or baseball or something in the US.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

*WWE Title*
Brock Lesnar vs John Cena - Backlash 2003 (Before Cena became a superstar)

*WWE Title*
CM Punk vs Ryback - Hell in a Cell 2012 (Before Ryback became a superstar)


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



Kabraxal said:


> This is how bad the WWE is right now... they have Ryback end the show as the "badass" against the champion. In what fucking world is Ryback even close to that level... for crying out fucking loud.


Seriously? If you walked into a room and a guy who looked like Punk and a guy who looked like Ryback were about to crack off, you think Punk look-alike would win that shit? Really?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> Pretty sure Ryback could snap Punk in half if he wanted to. Plus people are drawn into big guys like him, hence why Goldberg, Batista, Lesnar, etc. were all so popular. He's the next big star whether you like it or not.


He might be a future star.. but right now he isn't close to that level. Anyone arguing he hasn't apparently watched much lately. He needs another year of midcard build to really be a believable Lesnar/Batista/Goldberg type. So far he's beaten mostly jobbers with an occasion and rare bigger star thrown in their. He isn't on the WWE championship level by a long shot. Could he be? Maybe, but I am talking about right now. Right now, this is a fucking joke and shows how badly the WWE has built new stars. They have NO ONE to replace Cena on the active roster... sad.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Cena getting next to no reaction was a personal highlight :cool2


:cena2 :buried :cena


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



SummerLove said:


> OMFG. I am going to lol when it's RYBACK VS THE ROCK at the Rumble.


Can't wait for the promos.

"You look like a hermaphrodite Wonder Woman"
*growls*
"Your mom's fat and dresses weird"
*growls*


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



holt_hogan said:


> They'll be bringing legends in, trying new things and in their eyes "pushing the envelope" as historically they always get trounced in the ratings when September arrives, I assume it's the start of a season of football or baseball or something in the US.


new sitcoms start in the US. Monday Night Football has already started and god baseball started back in April. What do ya'll do in the UK, lol


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Cannot wait to see Ryback outdraw everyone then have people go "oh hurr durr we all knew he'd be so popular since he debuted"


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> Pretty sure Ryback could snap Punk in half if he wanted to. Plus people are drawn into big guys like him, hence why Goldberg, Batista, Lesnar, etc. were all so popular. He's the next big star whether you like it or not.


Let's wait till he cuts a promo or even has a decent storyline besides crushing jobbers and being undefeated. 

We've seen similar big men get built up as monsters in the past, only to fail miserably once they were asked to do more than just squash jobbers. Not to say I think Ryback will fail, he did a decent job against Miz tonight, but way way way too soon to push him into the main event picture.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



timfly said:


> You guys complain it is always Punk-Cena-Big Show and now they insert someone else there to make it fresh and we complain. Doesn't mean Ryback is competing for the title, just might be doing something credible against Punk instead of squashing Tyson Kidd every week.


they can put anybody else a little bit talented, heck, even rhodes, miz, I mean damn even Sandow for christ sakes, but this guy has 0 talent, has absolutely no talent, has no mic skills, and he is one of the stiffer workers WWE has right now, in what universe would that make it entertaining?, because we all know that ryback it's going to go over punk cleanly at least a few times

not only that, the fact they used ryback as a "back up" plan or they are planning to push ryback to anything other than low-card matches just makes me wonder if WWE creatives, booking and the whole company is run by half brained apes



SinJackal said:


> Seriously? If you walked into a room and a guy who looked like Punk and a guy who looked like Ryback were about to crack off, you think Punk look-alike would win that shit? Really?


Seriously?, you are talking about realism and sense in a world where a pipe made out of foam or paper hurts?, in a world where segments like bryan/kane exist?, really?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Ryback will be a huge draw. Big guys always are.

When he finally takes off, say goodbye to John Cena!


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

This is truly unbelievable. If Cena cannot go at the PPV Ryback is going to win the fucking title. Seriously. They're not going to end his win streak. If it was any other PPV I'd say he wins by countout or DQ but this is a hell in a cell PPV so those don't count. Ryback has to either win or lose.

Unreal. Vince you dumb old bastard.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



SinJackal said:


> Seriously? If you walked into a room and a guy who looked like Punk and a guy who looked like Ryback were about to crack off, you think Punk look-alike would win that shit? Really?


In the real world I've seen far more people that look like Punk win then a roided up look alike in the vein of Ryback... not knowing the tendencies of either fighter, I wouldn't bet on either. A huge guy might just rely on throwing heavy strikees while the little dude is the intelligent cagey sonofabitch that destroys the "monster". Seriously, size isn't the biggest factor in a fight... sad so many people buy that crap.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



killacamt said:


> new sitcoms start in the US. Monday Night Football has already started and god baseball started back in April. What do ya'll do in the UK, lol


It's on at 1am over here so isn't up against anything of significance.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

The pipe is back!!!


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



Huganomics said:


> Can't wait for the promos.
> 
> "You look like a hermaphrodite Wonder Woman"
> *growls*
> ...


Nah.. that's only against Mr PG himself. The Rock appears before anyone but him. :cool2


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



Kabraxal said:


> He might be a future star.. but right now he isn't close to that level. Anyone arguing he hasn't apparently watched much lately. He needs another year of midcard build to really be a believable Lesnar/Batista/Goldberg type. So far he's beaten mostly jobbers with an occasion and rare bigger star thrown in their. He isn't on the WWE championship level by a long shot. Could he be? Maybe, but I am talking about right now. Right now, this is a fucking joke and shows how badly the WWE has built new stars. They have NO ONE to replace Cena on the active roster... sad.


Well he squashed a former WWE champion who mainevented wrestlemania against John Cena and won. Pretty sure that the reports about Vince being strongly behind Ryback are true cause it's obvious. He's over as fuck, if you've watched Raw the past few weeks you can clearly see he's over as fuck and the goldberg chants have died down.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Ryback will interfere on cena/punk HIAC match


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



Crazy_Mo_Fo said:


> lol I thought it was going to be the Undertaker by the look on Punks face.


Well.. Glad I'm not the only one. I mean I *wanted* it to be someone like UT because of the emphasis Foley had put on it earlier with his promo. Kinda knew it wouldn't be but hey. I can dream.

Ryback was cool. Shocking and unexpected.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

And remember when Sheamus beat Cena for his 1st WWE title, the guy was a newbie at that time.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



Huganomics said:


> Can't wait for the promos.
> 
> "You look like a hermaphrodite Wonder Woman"
> *growls*
> ...


:lmao

Now people think that Ryback is going to be the next big thing (pun intended), but I can't see him having any longevity in the main event scene.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

In an ideal world with writers who were above the age of 3 that would have been the Undertaker. Made too much sense. Hell in a Cell PPV. Punk going after Foley. Foley in the house, etc, etc, etc.

But nope. We've got Vince's new boytoy, Mr. speak 5 words.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



Omega_VIK said:


> :lmao
> 
> Now people think that Ryback is going to be the next big thing (pun intended), but I can't see him having any longevity in the main event scene.


I think Ryback will be big because Vince loves his type. Always has, always will. He gets enough of a reaction that Vince will buy into him.

I don't think he'll be big because of talent. Just another machine generated superstar.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

I wonder if Vince rubs Ryback's arms before and after each show.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Is Ryback working out with HHH?


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

btw, Punk needs to workout


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

The bastard child of Big Vito and RVD... yay!...


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

the WWE is mind-fucking me at the moment...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Overall, RAW was very good. Best RAW in a long time and easily the best RAW since they went 3 hours. The first hour especially was fantastic. Kofi/Ziggler, Heyman promo, and the Punk/Foley promo were all fantastic. The 6 man tag match was pretty good, and of course Team Friendship were still hilarious. I like the Rhodes Scholars so long as it is a short-term team, and I'm thrilled to see WWE working up a tag team division again. Miz getting squashed was the only hiccup here, and at least that was short (even if that was the issue). It was good to see King. Not so good to see WWE profiting off him almost dying.

Then that third hour was about on par with recent RAWs. Redundant, dull at the best of times, terrible at the worst. Brodus Clay getting half-assedly tapped by Big Show. Divas something. Wade Barrett failing again.

Then that main event. Cena is truly the malignancy on the breasts of the WWE. He was as corny and sucked up to the crowd, and he went all out, playing up that injury to a ridiculous degree. The WWE said you'd be all right within a month Cena, calm your anus. Punk wasn't bad but it's the same stuff he's been saying to Cena for a while now. And then we end with Ryback...

I'm alright with a mini-feud with Ryback, but I think it's too soon, even if he's just used as a back-up in case Cena can't make it. Surely they could find someone better? It's way too early for Ryback to be in such a big match, either to lose or win. I imagine Punk would win without pinning through some shenanigans but still. It's probably a null point anyway, Cena will most likely be fine.

Overall a pretty good RAW, though I'm nervous to see what they're doing with Ryback. I just realized though: no Lawler, no Cena (supposedly)... these next few RAWs should be a nice breath of fresh air.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

I am currently loving the melt down of the IWC 

punk isn't losing the belt he is going to face Rock at the rumble 

Ryback is a time killer since Cena is out six weeks


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

If Ryback wins the title, so help us god....That MoFo can't even TALK. fpalm, please WWE, don't do it. 

Pretty good Raw though.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



Headliner said:


> I wonder if Vince rubs Ryback's arms before and after each show.


That's not all he rubs.

:vince loves his big oily men.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



HHHbkDX said:


> If Ryback wins the title, so help us god....That MoFo can't even TALK. fpalm, please WWE, don't do it.
> 
> Pretty good Raw though.


He might be good on the mic, we haven't seen him on it yet


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Ryback da gawd!


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Ryback just looks retarded standing there sniffing and flinching. Goldberg would've just stood there with a "I don't think so motherfucker look on his face". Everything with Ryback seems incredibly forced.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



Kabraxal said:


> In the real world I've seen far more people that look like Punk win then a roided up look alike in the vein of Ryback... not knowing the tendencies of either fighter, I wouldn't bet on either. A huge guy might just rely on throwing heavy strikees while the little dude is the intelligent cagey sonofabitch that destroys the "monster". Seriously, size isn't the biggest factor in a fight... sad so many people buy that crap.


I call bullshit on that. You've seen "far more" people who look like Punk (aka average), beat the shit out of massive roid-freaks with double the strength of said guys? Where did you see this shit? It doesn't happen except in kung fu movies. The bigger, stronger guy wins most of the time, especially when he's seemingly twice as strong.

You also just contradicted yourself. You, in one breath, say you wouldn't know the "tendencies" of either fighter, yet you immediately after pose musings right after that how you think the smaller guy would win, giving him props as an "intelligent cagey son of a bitch that destroys the 'monster'". -_- So which is it? You can't assume you know about the guys, or you can?

And you're a fool if you think size and power isn't the biggest factor in a fight. Yes it is. Especially when one dude is that much stronger than the other guy. Is it the only factor? No, and nobody said it was. But you know what else is? Rage, intimidation, speed. Ryback looks far more intimidating, is faster, and has more rage. So edge: Ryback in 4 categories. Knowledge of martial arts moves is another factor, edge to Punk there, but when you're getting rolled in 4 other catergories, wtf good is it going to do? He can't jab or back kick Ryback away from him for 25 minutes. His range is worse anyway since Ryback's bigger, so he wouldn't even be able to jab him away.

This is why there are weight divisions in fighting sports, and why when guys go up in weight class they usually struggle even if they dominated the lower weight class. Put the best featherweight into the heavyweight division against one an average fighter, and watch him get completely destroyed.

It ain't a kung fu movie. Ryback gets ahold of Punk, it's already over. Punk would not stand a chance in a regulated bare handed match. If guns or some kind of weapons were involved, maybe. . .but regulated matches? lol. He could not do enough damage quickly enough to take Ryback down before he inevitably gets mauled.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

While I think this is too soon for ryback I doubt he wins the title at hell in a cell. He is filler feud and also this gives him a nice rub. Have him face punk in the build up to hell in a cell and miz cost him the match to set up a feud for the ic title


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



BHfeva said:


> He might be good on the mic, we haven't seen him on it yet


ummm no, we have, remember someone called skip sheffield? fpalm


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> Cannot wait to see Ryback outdraw everyone then have people go "oh hurr durr we all knew he'd be so popular since he debuted"


Hmm not me. Seriously fuck that guy. I can't stand him. I can stand John Cena more than that big bitch.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

note to self IWC are scared of Punk facing Ryback & Sheamus.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

CM Punk vs Ryback Hell in a Cell Non-Title match Ryback wins 
CM Punk vs Ryback Survivor Series WWE Title match Ryback wins by DQ


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



SinJackal said:


> I call bullshit on that. You've seen "far more" people who look like Punk (aka average), beat the shit out of massive roid-freaks with double the strength of said guys? Where did you see this shit? It doesn't happen except in kung fu movies. The bigger, stronger guy wins most of the time, especially when he's seemingly twice as strong.
> 
> You also just contradicted yourself. You, in one breath, say you wouldn't know the "tendencies" of either fighter, yet you immediately after pose musings right after that how you think the smaller guy would win, giving him props as an "intelligent cagey son of a bitch that destroys the 'monster'". -_- So which is it? You can't assume you know about the guys, or you can?
> 
> ...


You think Punk looks average???? FUck's sake.. most people don't have the muscle and stamina he has. I've seen fights in high school, at college, and even amateur boxing/mma fights. Most big guys think strength is all that matters, try to throw their weight around, then look shocked when they get absolutely beaten down by someone that knows where to strike or that can move circles around tehir lumbering asses. Jesus... the toughest son of a bitches I know are all 5,8, 5'11 marines that don't look that much stronger than Punk. I wouldn't give Ryback a chance against any of them in a fight. And as for Punk/Ryback... Punk is technically talented and can use that to his advantage over Ryback, that only relies on his power. 

Seriously, in the real world size isn't that important. It's ability, tenacity, and outright ferociusness that will truly determine a fight... not that you took roids....


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Why is Ryback getting push to the top before Sandow?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



> - The dark main event after tonight's WWE RAW in Albany, New York saw World Heavyweight Champion Sheamus beat WWE Champion CM Punk by DQ. The DQ came when Punk hit Sheamus with the WWE Title belt.
> 
> After the match, Sheamus ended the show with a Brogue Kick to Punk.


Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...WWE_RAW_In_Albany_NY.html#X83mEmCVBXVisDbT.99


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



RFalcao said:


> Why is Ryback getting push to the top before Sandow?


Because he is a face


And reports came out last week that Vince was ready to take the next step with him


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



JY57 said:


> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...WWE_RAW_In_Albany_NY.html#X83mEmCVBXVisDbT.99


Christ, really?

fpalm fpalm


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Joey Styles ko'd JBL with one punch. Have you ever compared these two. I know JBL isn't a roux freak, but the guy is still a massive strong guy and the little guy who is probably the most unintimidating guy ever ko's him with one punch. Just because you're big and strong doesn't mean you'll win fights.

Tecnique>Strength


EDIT: this is directed at SinJackel


----------



## superfestus (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

If they are doing title vs title dark main event matches, me thinks this is going somewhere. Maybe not. Then again… maybe so. They usually test this shit out that way. If they were to do a unification match would they wait to Mania? I'm thinking no. I'm thinking Survivor Series or whatever the December PPV is called this year.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

RAW is only an hour old on the West Coast and I stopped watching it already. The first 23 minutes were dedicated to a pointless Heyman/AJ segment and an even more pointless confrontation between Truth and Vickie. When they finally remembered it's a wrestling show, 23 minutes in, there were roughly two whole minutes of wrestling (including a dropkick that didn't even come close to connecting) before the commercial break. Then the obligatory Smackdown recap and silly segment in a café.

Look, I get it. Many wrestling fans don't have much going for them, hell, many of them aren't even old enough to drive. So, they've got LOTS of free time to whittle away on shit like this. I'm happy to say I don't. WWE is complete shit and it saddens me to realize that its best days are way, way, WAY in the past.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

What's sad is that Cena was supposed to be Punk's opponent AGAIN *sigh*.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

They really have no idea what to do with Barrett


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

I'm hoping it's just Punk vs. Ryback next week on Raw and maybe even the week after with Punk DQ'ing himself and Ryback keeping his streak alive. Really hope this is just a testing of the waters, and they stick with Ryback/Miz for the Intercontinental Title. I really think they need to keep building Ryback and not shove him into the spotlight. 

I'm not going to lie, I actually thought from the look on Punk's face that when he turned around Taker was going to be standing there. You know, to tie in with Foley and the whole Hell in a Cell thing...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Ryback isn't beating Punk :lmao. Some of you guys are fucking delusional.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

They really need to put a number to Ryback's streak
People will start bringing signs ect.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



TheAbsentOne said:


> Christ, really?
> 
> fpalm fpalm


I think if WWE wants to send the crowd home happy they should have had Punk put Sheamus in the Anaconda Vise and have Sheamus tapping out.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

DB doing it again, tag division looking great. LOL 

DB: NO, I am the the tag team champions

Shelby: ...that's...not even grammatically correct at all

:lmao

Kofi vs Ziggles and the 6 man tag match stole the show. And facepalm at making Heyman look like a creep.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



Kabraxal said:


> You think Punk looks average???? FUck's sake.. most people don't have the muscle and stamina he has. I've seen fights in high school, at college, and even amateur boxing/mma fights. Most big guys think strength is all that matters, try to throw their weight around, then look shocked when they get absolutely beaten down by someone that knows where to strike or that can move circles around tehir lumbering asses. Jesus... the toughest son of a bitches I know are all 5,8, 5'11 marines that don't look that much stronger than Punk. I wouldn't give Ryback a chance against any of them in a fight. And as for Punk/Ryback... Punk is technically talented and can use that to his advantage over Ryback, that only relies on his power.
> 
> Seriously, in the real world size isn't that important. It's ability, tenacity, and outright ferociusness that will truly determine a fight... not that you took roids....


Just about, yes. He's not any bigger/stronger than I am, and I think I am just a bit above average. I just expect world champs to look stronger than me, not roughly the same. Punk's billed height and weight are clearly exaggerations. He's closer to 5'11"/190 lbs, not 6'2"/220. Maybe weighs more than 190 because of body fat. 

You've "seen fights" in school? Huh? With huge, hulking, furious, intimidating roid freaks like Ryback getting handled by a slightly-above average-looking dude? I still call bullshit on that. Of the fights I've seen (and been in), if there is a noticeably stronger guy in the fight, he has always won. 100% of the time (in my experience). When the guy is proportionarly that much stronger, it becomes a cringeworthy beatdown, barely even qualifies as a fight.

When you can hit harder than the other guy, not get thrown down, throw them down, control them, etc. . .it makes any fight a hell of a lot easier because you can do more. What you're describing sounds like some kung fu movie shit, where the big strong guys just throw slow punches that never hit the mark and the little guy does fast forwarded moves and oh look he wins~ So it's realistic, right?

You also cited boxing and MMA as part of your argument. . .sorry but that doesn't work here. Boxing and MMA have weight classes. Ryback is so much bigger and stronger than Punk, they would not be in the same class. Punk would have to dehydrate down to not face guys like either Klitschko or Sam Peter who would be the fuck out of Punk in 1-2 rounds. So he wouldn't be heavyweight.

Do you think Punk could beat Brock Lesnar's ass too? Former UFC heavyweight champ Brock Lesnar? I mean, it's a similar situation. Punk vs Lesnar, who wins? If you say Punk I'm going to fall out of my chair.

As for "ability", power is part of ability. You're using a generic term that encompasses strength, speed, and other stuff as well as "knowledge of a few moves" as another category so you can inflate the number of categories Punk would be better in. Same with "athleticism", it's part of "ability", and Ryback's athleticism is better. Tenacity is part of "rage", or "willpower", or "fericiousness". So you're not even coming up with new categories. You just came up with different names for stuff we already listed.

Ryback beats him in every category besides knowing a few martial arts moves. Ryback is stronger, faster, clearly has more "ferocity" and intimidation factor, is faster and more agile, not to mention has more reach and a wider body which makes it harder to get him into any holds (as does strength).

Punk would get manhandled by Ryback if it was realistic. You also can't claim that you can't assume Ryback isn't a good fighter in kayfabe terms since he's an undefeated character who has beaten multiple people at once several times. He also just cleanly beat the former WWE champ and current IC champ. So you can't even make that argument either.

Sorry, but Ryback indeed is a more believable fighter. The argument you should have made is that he wouldn't deserve to hold the WWE title yet, which actually is true. Of course, nobody said he was taking it, and I don't think it was even implied on the show. At worst, Ryback gets a match with Punk and Ryback takes an unclean loss. WWE isn't putting Ryback over Punk when Ryback's fueds are just starting. So you can rest assured.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



SinJackal said:


> Just about, yes. He's not any bigger/stronger than I am, and I think I am just a bit above average. I just expect world champs to look stronger than me, not roughly the same. Punk's billed height and weight are clearly exaggerations. He's closer to 5'11"/190 lbs, not 6'2"/220. Maybe weighs more than 190 because of body fat.
> 
> You've "seen fights" in school? Huh? With huge, hulking, furious, intimidating roid freaks like Ryback getting handled by a slightly-above average-looking dude? I still call bullshit on that. Of the fights I've seen (and been in), if there is a noticeably stronger guy in the fight, he has always won. 100% of the time (in my experience). When the guy is proportionarly that much stronger, it becomes a cringeworthy beatdown, barely even qualifies as a fight.
> 
> ...


And yet, Chris Jericho has dominated Goldberg in a scuffle backstage, Booker T kicked the shit out of Batista once, Brian Pillman once humiliated Sid Vicious in front of a barroom full of people and one of the most legendary tough guys backstage was 5'8, 230 pound Dynamite Kid who once beat the ever loving shit out of 6'1 247 pound Honky Tonk Man so badly he made him cry.

So...yeah, your argument kinda crumbles right there.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



SinJackal said:


> Just about, yes. He's not any bigger/stronger than I am, and I think I am just a bit above average. I just expect world champs to look stronger than me, not roughly the same. Punk's billed height and weight are clearly exaggerations. He's closer to 5'11"/190 lbs, not 6'2"/220. Maybe weighs more than 190 because of body fat.
> 
> You've "seen fights" in school? Huh? With huge, hulking, furious, intimidating roid freaks like Ryback getting handled by a slightly-above average-looking dude? I still call bullshit on that. Of the fights I've seen (and been in), if there is a noticeably stronger guy in the fight, he has always won. 100% of the time (in my experience). When the guy is proportionarly that much stronger, it becomes a cringeworthy beatdown, barely even qualifies as a fight.
> 
> ...


Any big man will go down with one well placed kick to the knee... if you don't think that you know shit about fighting. Fuck, even though I'm not the fittest dude, I've actually taken down a few big men because of that trick. O but right.. that doesn't happen because big men are just plain better. it's clear you are just like Vince and stuck on this "BIG MAN ARE THE BEST" schtick when that isn't the truth. And you dodged the marine example... but then you are going out of your way to twist shit to fit this warped view. I'm not saying all big men are always going to lose to a little man, but this misconception born out by the WWE's illusory image of big men being the best no matter what is pure drivel. 

And I did say he wasn't on the championship tier, not that he couldn't fight believably.. you brought that bullshit up. Though faster more agile? When has he shown being either of those? All he does is fuckign power moves for fuck's sake. Come back when he starts doing what Taker does to say he is more agile than punk... fpalm


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



SinJackal said:


> Just about, yes. He's not any bigger/stronger than I am, and I think I am just a bit above average. I just expect world champs to look stronger than me, not roughly the same. Punk's billed height and weight are clearly exaggerations. He's closer to 5'11"/190 lbs, not 6'2"/220. Maybe weighs more than 190 because of body fat.
> 
> You've "seen fights" in school? Huh? With huge, hulking, furious, intimidating roid freaks like Ryback getting handled by a slightly-above average-looking dude? I still call bullshit on that. Of the fights I've seen (and been in), if there is a noticeably stronger guy in the fight, he has always won. 100% of the time (in my experience). When the guy is proportionarly that much stronger, it becomes a cringeworthy beatdown, barely even qualifies as a fight.
> 
> ...


htt p://ww w.youtube.com/watch?v=hKp9or14zTA

yeah, big roided up freaks always win fights and are more believable 

the fact that people are so brain washed into thinking that big guys are the best it's sickening, it's the reason no-talent garbage like ryback it's getting pushed, because vince think that's what draws and that people (retarded people mind you) want "realism" in a show where a 500 pound man dances with kids, a Big guy wearing a mask can make the ring explode with fire or a guy returns from the dead after being "buried alive" fpalm


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



SinJackal said:


> Just about, yes. He's not any bigger/stronger than I am, and I think I am just a bit above average. I just expect world champs to look stronger than me, not roughly the same. Punk's billed height and weight are clearly exaggerations. He's closer to 5'11"/190 lbs, not 6'2"/220. Maybe weighs more than 190 because of body fat.
> 
> You've "seen fights" in school? Huh? With huge, hulking, furious, intimidating roid freaks like Ryback getting handled by a slightly-above average-looking dude? I still call bullshit on that. Of the fights I've seen (and been in), if there is a noticeably stronger guy in the fight, he has always won. 100% of the time (in my experience). When the guy is proportionarly that much stronger, it becomes a cringeworthy beatdown, barely even qualifies as a fight.
> 
> ...


Hasn't it been confirmed that Joey Styles knocked out JBL, who is nearly a foot taller and a hundred pound heavier?


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



Jotunheim said:


> htt p://ww w.youtube.com/watch?v=hKp9or14zTA
> 
> yeah, big roided up freaks always win fights and are more believable
> 
> the fact that people are so brain washed into thinking that big guys are the best it's sickening, it's the reason no-talent garbage like ryback it's getting pushed, because vince think that's what draws and that people (retarded people mind you) want "realism" in a show where a 500 pound man dances with kids, a Big guy wearing a mask can make the ring explode with fire or a guy returns from the dead after being "buried alive" fpalm


The fact that you believe Punk is some sort of MMA expert is hilarious. Ryback would murder him


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



Kobe Bryant said:


> The fact that you believe Punk is some sort of MMA expert is hilarious. Ryback would murder him


the fact that you believe I said cm punk was a MMA fighter it's hilarious, do you have some sort of reading comprehension deficit? fpalm


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Fun show .. but i hate the end -.-" i want it to be NWO or Kevin Nash .. not RyFuckingBack


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Brad Maddox and AJ love story line coming up.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Seems like SinJackal assumed the other guy was saying that a small guy will always beat a big guy. He was simply pointing out that it COULD happen, and that the misconception (that is pushed by WWE sometimes) is that big guys always win simply because they're bigger. 

He wasn't saying that if Ryback and Punk had a legit fight that Punk would definitely win, he was trying to point out that he COULD.

Being able to lift a truck with one hand will give you an advantage in a fight, but means little if you don't know how to fight.


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

The amount of disappointment I felt when the camera panned to show Ryback cannot be quantified by any word contained in any human language.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

Oh yeah I thought Raw was good this week. Possibly one of the better episodes since it has gone to 3 hours. 

Didn't really like the final 15 minutes though. Punk did his part of the promo well, Cena was super disappointing. His fake swearing (can't think of a better way to put that) was awful and the lead pipe was silly. 

I think Punk kicking Foley in the gut was good but having Ryback there after made me say 'huh?' I just don't think Ryback should have been involved in that at all. If they are doing some kind of Punk/Ryback thing, I really hope it only lasts a few weeks at most.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

This will be the night that people will say "They pulled the trigger too soon with Ryback"


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

the crowd no sold ryback at the endn


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

The crowd no sold much of what happened on RAW.


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 4, 2011)

The same people who moan that WWE don't build new characters are now moaning they are giving someone the opportunity.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I hope they aren't pushing Ryback into the title picture yet. He still needs a lot of building. 

Don't push it, Vince.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*

*RAW "LIKES"*
-CM Punk and Paul Heyman continue to rock the mic. Heyman is just awesome and I'm glad he's working for the company this year. I'm surprised that the WWE incorporated the NFL's real replacement refs dilemma into their own storyline right now. I'm buying into it because the replacement refs are horrible right now.

-Ziggler/Kingston had another good match. They always work well together. 

-PTP defeating Ryder and Santino. 

-Great to see Foley again and get a mic battle with Punk. I need to re-watch this again but I can't find RAW on Youtube anymore!!!

-Nice six-man tag match with Cara, Misterio, Sheamus vs ADR/Ricardo/Otunga. Give Ricardo props for taking a lot of hits and bumps. Tired of Sheamus and ADR feuding though.

-Decent promo between Cena and Punk. I thought Cena was gonna do more with the pipe though. Punk recovered from it pretty fast when he attacked Foley. These outside attacks look so weak compared to the old days though. Not sure about the ending with Punk being scared of Ryback. When I said that I want Ryback to move onto better competition, I didn't mean to face the WWE Champion.

*"DISLIKES"*
-The Miz jobbing to Ryback. Way to bury your IC Champion. 

-Kaityln came out to say that she saw footage of her attacker and said it was a blonde. Well, where's the footage? And who's this blonde chick that attacked her? Is it really Beth? Did the fans care? All I heard was crickets. I'm lost.

-I was hoping for the team of Kane and Daniel Bryan to be called "Team Friendship." It sounds more better. Their segments were enjoyable though and at least the Tag Team Titles are getting focused now.

-Tensai went from defeating Cena and Punk in the spring to getting knocked out to a returning Big Show. Yay. I'm so excited to see Big Show again. Not. 

Decent show this week.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

No one will take Ryberg seriously. 
Not as long as he looks like a Goldberg rip-off.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

tomfoolery said:


> The same people who moan that WWE don't build new characters are now moaning they are giving someone the opportunity.


Um, Ryback's only been on the shows for six months, all of which he has been squashing jobbers, which means that it's unproven whether or not he can last in a 5 minute midcard match, much less a longer, main event style match. This is just simply too much, too soon and another case of WWE trying to MAKE the younger talent ready for the main event when they should have been slow building people in 05-07 when they relied on Cena, Batista, Edge, and Orton WAY too much, despite having more complete packages at the time like MVP and Kennedy.

WAY too much filler this week, even moreso than usual. PTP/Ryder/Santino, Barrett/Kidd, and Brodus/Tensai all had zero point and Dolph/Kofi was the only good match (the six man was just average). The final segment was also one of the worst Cena promos this year along with the "loser" and Star Wars promos. The filler is really starting to effect the quality of the shows, just like it did when Nitro was three hours with matches like Van Hammer vs. Evan Karagias being thrown out there just to fill time.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

FoxyRoxy said:


> No one will take Ryberg seriously.
> Not as long as he looks like a Goldberg rip-off.


What if Goldberg signs that Legends deal and puts him over?


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Ryback got absolutely zero reaction from the crowd.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Possibly my favorite Raw since the change to 3 hours. 

Punk was on fire this week. Foley may be my favorite returning legend , the guy can just get a crowd into a promo.

Bryan/Kane have made the tag titles the #2 title now after the WWE championship.

That Sandow shirt is awesome.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



cavs25 said:


> They really need to put a number to Ryback's streak
> People will start bringing signs ect.


I saw a sign saying 33-0, dunno if this his record but expect to see more of these popping up as they really touched on him being undefeated this week.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

> "monkey frickien son of a bee sting."


Cena said that to get the marks mad.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Decent show this time. 
Barrett and Ziggler both looked strong in there matches. Every match between Kingston and Ziggler is entertaining.
To bad Barrett didn't get some mic time. 
I'm not a Ryback fan whatsoever, but the squash against The Miz was nice. Since returning, The Miz hassn't done anything important, that's The Miz I wanna see on my tv. 
Beth gets burried even more, but we all know that she is leaving. Kaitlyn looked hot.
Show destroyed both Clay and Tensai. Fine with me.
Punk was a total asshole, so that's good. I like the pairing of him and Heyman. 
I think this Maddox guy will get in the ring in the future. From what I've seen in FCW, this guy can play a very good, annoying heel (better than Miz). 
The Kane/Bryan vs Rhodes/Sandow feuds sounds quite good. Let's hope Sandow will be protected in this feud. He is that good. 
I didn't care for the sixman tag. 
Ryback / Punk?? Let's see where this is going.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I think this was the most fun I've had watching Raw start to finish since Raw 1000. Team Hell No (preferred Team Friendship much more but ah well) were just fucking hilarious. Every segment had me rolling and when Mae Young popped up in the second one I was gone. Awesome stuff and just really really funny. It's nice to hear the fans in the arena laughing along too. These skits are awesome, Bryan is awesome, Kane is awesome, Dr Shelby is awesome. The whole concept is just great and I look forward to it every week now. Whoever came up with this thing is a genius lol. 

This week was most definitely the CM Punk show but I liked it, especially the promo with Foley. This is how you blend reality into kayfabe effectively. I think JR called it riveting or captivating, whatever one he said, it was both. My eyes were glued to the screen and I loved every second of that. Job well done by both of them there and it was nice to see Foley back for an actual purpose this time instead of to shill something lol. The opening promo was good but it did drag a little. Heyman's facial expressions while he stands in the back crack me up. It sort of reminds of HHH and Flair in a way, how Flair would always stand there looking all proud while his boy HHH went in on somebody. Heyman does the same with Punk and it makes me lol. 

The ending promo again dragged a little but that was to be expected considering Cena was giving his little temporary goodbye speech. I have to admit that I did lol when Punk told him to run though. I'm sorry but Punk trying to be intimidating just doesn't work for me and makes me laugh. When he was walking in the back after kicking Foley he looked like he shit a brick. I thought Undertaker had popped up I swear lol. Turns out it was Ryback which is fine with me. The bitchfit being thrown over this is rather hilarious though. He isn't winning the belt FFS. I'd be surprised if he gets a title shot at all tbh. I'm interested in seeing what happens next week with them though so +1 point for WWE. 

I think it needs to be said that the tag division right now is just....I can't even comprehend the turnaround lol. Madness, absolute madness. Just a few months ago we legitimately had 1 thrown together tag team in Kofi/Truth and now we need more than 1 hand to count all the teams. It's crazy but crazy wonderful. If it's HHH, if it's somebody else, responsible for this then MASSIVE kudos to them. WWE has been missing a legit tag division for years now and it's just great to see all these teams springing up and actually wanting the tag titles. The mix of veteran talent and new guys is perfect. Just brilliant and Sandow's shirt is epic.

So yeah, Raw was great this week and the most important thing is that I hardly forwarded through anything. Even the Divas had something meaningful to do and I watched their segment too. Eve is great in this role and it's nice to see her reap the rewards for working so hard. If reports are to be believed, Eve and Layla are killing it on house shows so they deserve the TV time if you ask me. Great show, the perfect blend of comedy and serious, more than 1 division getting attention, great crowd and just and overall fun show.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Quick thoughts:

Kofi/Ziggler had a hell of a match.

Glad Lawler's doing so well...but I hope this leads to his retirement.

If I were 'creative' I'd be pitching some kind of tag tourney.

As someone who was utterly unimpressed with Wade Barrett's previous work with WWE, this current retooling seems much better so far.

Ricardo is the shiznit.

Fuck John Cena. He never fails to piss me off.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Positives:

-Awesome promo between Punk/Foley
-Absolutely hilarious skits with Kane/Bryan
-Punk & Heyman
-Very good match between Kofi & Dolph
-Decent ending although Ryback is getting pushed far too quickly
-PTP going over 

Negative:

-Ryback squashing a former WWE Champion, WM main eventer & current IC champion in about 8 minutes
-No Slater

Overall another good Raw.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

This was the longest it's taken me to watch Raw in quite a while. I watch it the day after and skip past everything that I'm not interested in, but this time there was a lot to enjoy from Punk promos and the Team Hell No skits. Particularly the promo with Punk and Foley was really interesting, while the one with Cena landed a bit lower than expectations since Cena kept being the incredible ass kisser that he often is.

Even skipping past most of his stuff Ryback still managed to bore and annoy me though. No charisma and bad booking. Fun that the crowd completely no-sold his appearance in the end though.


----------



## EmoKidTV (Apr 2, 2012)

The most shitty ending I ever saw .


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

At the end, I said to myself "Go on, be Lesnar" , I know there was no chance but hey lol, I guess Ryback may have a small tv fued with Punk now, we'll see.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I really wouldn't worry too much about Ryback at the end. Cena can't wrestle until HIAC so Punk needs somebody to face until then, may as well be somebody with some momentum.

Raw has been good recently imo. As long as you don't watch it live and can skip the filler it's really quite enjoyable.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Also why do people keep saying Ryback got no reaction at the end? They obviously weren't showing it in the arena, Punk punching Foley would've got a lot of heat. Wake up fellas.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

kennedy=god said:


> I really wouldn't worry too much about Ryback at the end. Cena can't wrestle until HIAC so Punk needs somebody to face until then, may as well be somebody with some momentum.
> 
> Raw has been good recently imo. As long as you don't watch it live and can skip the filler it's really quite enjoyable.


But with the way Ryback is booked it means either Punk or he will lose momentum. Not that I give a rats ass about Ryback's momentum but it's still dumb to stop it as Punk gains little, but Punk also needs proper momentum going into a huge HIAC match so it's even dumber to have Ryback coming off looking better.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Evil Peter said:


> But with the way Ryback is booked it means either Punk or he will lose momentum. Not that I give a rats ass about Ryback's momentum but it's still dumb to stop it as Punk gains little, but Punk also needs proper momentum going into a huge HIAC match so it's even dumber to have Ryback coming off looking better.


It doesn't really have to hurt either guys momentum that much though. Punk's been the champion for nearly a year, momentum isn't something he's lacking and it's been made very clear that nobody other than Cena is capable of beating him. Giving Ryback and undefeated streak is really just going to lead to more Ryback comparisions, so if he's to lose to anybody may as well make it a cheap loss to the WWE champion. Punk beating Ryback for the title with help from Heyman won't hurt either guy imo


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> A.J. ‏@WWEAJLee
> Hey @CMPunk are you sure you want to expose the details of our personal life? I can play that game too. #someonesacuddler


-


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I missed this Raw thinking it'd be on YouTube but looks like it's not there. Shame really, I NEED to see this Punk / Foley promo.

Cena sounded nauseating ince again.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Best opening Raw in years, and perhaps ever. The AJ, Punk, and Paul segment is exactly why I like CM Punk, and Paul Heyman together. More importantly this is how you follow script in wrestling. You would have thought it was all impromptu that's how nasty it got. AJ was actually working the bit just right, with very little head titling, and hardly any over the top facial expressions. They put her right in her place. Paul proposing on one knee to her was fucking awesome. Loved it. Rest of Raw was kind of ok.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Foley's intensity during his promo with Punk had me thinking I was back in the AE.

That was some fucking passion which a lot of today's stars should pay attention to.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Wonder what would have happened if AJ would have said 'yes'


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Best 3-hour RAW since RAW 1000 in my opinion and a really enjoyable show overall. Once again they positioned Punk as the man and had him in 3 seperate segments, opening and closing the show as well as having a promo with a legend in the middle of a show. I know some may see that as overkill but I personally loved all three segments and think it's long overdue that Punk was the focus of the show like he is now.

Opener did a great job of further cementing Punk as a heel and he got some good heat in that segment. I think the pairing of him and Heyman is just phenomenal and you can tell they love working together. Not massively into the referee angle but it served it's purpose, which was to help Punk come across as an asshole.

The promo with Foley I thought was GREAT, as you'd expect, and it's about time that Mick got something meaningful to talk about instead of the comedy crap and I thought he did a stellar job. Obviously this was just to further Punk's heel turn and build to HIAC but it was so good that I actually wouldn't mind a short Punk/Foley feud sometime in the future.

Then there was the closing segment with Cena, which although the weakest of the three IMO was still good. Would have been a lacklustre ending if it finished with the pipe shot but instead they went with Punk kicking Foley and Ryback staring him down which I quite enjoyed (despite thinking it's too soon to put Ryback in that position).

As for the rest of the show, I thought Dolph vs. Kofi was brilliant (as you'd expect) and it's always good to see Ziggler WIN A FUCKING MATCH, although I'd prefer he was doing something more meaningful. The Kane/Bryan stuff again was hilarious and I'm not even close to being sick of it. Can see things being even better with Rhodes/Sandow involved and I look forward to the continuation of this feud. It's nice to see Tag-Teams getting more of a spotlight, so it was also good that the PTPs got another win to keep them relevant.

Overall, a very good show that I have few complaints about.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Overall I enjoyed the show, it wasn't the best Monday Night RAW I have ever seen, but it certainly wasn't the worst show I've seen. 

First off, Foley gave me goosebumps with that promo, intensity personified, which something that is clearly lacking in a lot of feuds in this current era. Punk obviously carried himself very well throughout the promo aswell, which is to be expected from such an exceptional mic worker, but Foley just blew me away, much like he did during the promo in the Edge/Undertaker angle. 

I thought the opening match between Ziggler and Kingston was incredible, it had me glued to the screen throughout which isn't a regular occurrence when it comes to TV matches, unless they're a main event match that has some kind of relevance, that is. I skipped most of the other matches due to lack of interest, so I can't weigh in my thoughts on those although I don't expect they were anything more than filler.

Lastly, the Bryan/Kane segments were some of the best comedy WWE has done in a long time, I was in stitches throughout all of the segments involving these two. I absolutely love Kane having that comedy in his character, he performs the one liners so perfectly in my opinion. Its a great dimension to have, because its really compelling to see him have this sadistic monster side to his personality yet have the ability to incorporate a comic side to him and make it work, it is either brilliantly written material or a true testament to Kane's comic acting skills, or maybe both.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Decent RAW. Heyman was great when he proposed marriage to AJ. Naturally funny exchange with Paul E as an awesome heel. [email protected] trying to put Stephanie and HHH in the same line of Pitt/Jolie and Clinton. Comedy. 

Foley was tremendous as usual, one of the most believable and versatile mic workers of all time. You got Rock in a league of his own, Flair in the league after that, then it's a close fight with Foley, Hogan, Austin, Savage/Rhodes/Angle/Jericho/90sHBK etc. I liked his promo because quality is always above quantity and Foley's 20 days run was much bigger, greater and more memorable than anything Punk did in almost a year with the title. Punk did his best work on this show BTW. 

Great to see Big Show coming back, they needed him and a match between him and Sheamus can be a great big man/brawler chemistry like Show always had with big guys. 

Cena/Punk segment was bland. Nothing special, Cena as usual wanting to milk an opportunity to get sympathy on an injury, like he did at ER after the Brock match, ending was fine. Kane/Bryan skits were good, much better than the goofy "IM THE TAG CHAMPIONS" act.

Ryback is enjoyable to watch and I loved the teaser they did between him and Punk. I would love to see Ryback/Punk at HIAC with Ryback going over and getting a strong main event push all the way to Rumble for a unique and unexpected Rock/Ryback match. Either way it's a good move to push him above the IC belt after the clean win on Miz because it's pointless anyway, send him to main event matches.

Awesome to see Jerry in this condition and JR added a lot to the show.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

christ, AJ. i don't know if her segments are purposely supposed to drag for this long, or if it's just her doing it anymore. it has to be on purpose. and woah, what an unpredictable slap by AJ there, but what do you expect from UNPREDICTABLE AJ. she's so unpredictable. personally, i know i didn't see that slap coming. i think the long, very necessary pause beforehand was what threw me off. fuck. she's so fucking bad.

but wait, we're not done. backstage, she lets Brad know if he does that again, she'll be ANGRY. pause...... zoom in on face slowly.........silence.........zzzzzzzz...............

anyway, now onto people that aren't almost completely talentless hacks. 

the Bryan/Kane segments are so nonsensical, but still pretty funny. i think my favorite part was Dr Shelby... "okay, that's not even grammatically correct." :lol

CM Punk/Mick Foley was great. loved Foley's intensity, like i'm sure most others did. great all around. CM Punk is such a douche, it's brilliant.

ADR's enziguri's are a work of art. great at taking bumps too. loved Sin Cara's swanton. was hoping we'd see the corkscrew moonsault from Ricardo for some inexplicable reason :lol

Sandow's shirt was great.

final segment was alright, i guess. John Cena made sure to be extra fucking corny for it. not sure what to think of Ryback being there at the end. surprised people think he's going to beat Punk., i guess.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Last year Punk lost to the pipe at Hell in a Cell. This year it will be the same thing. Poor Punk will be Cena's bitch for the next few months.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Thought the show was all right, the ending made it for me though Ryback and Punk staredown was epic as shit especially since it was unexpected.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

kennedy=god said:


> It doesn't really have to hurt either guys momentum that much though. Punk's been the champion for nearly a year, momentum isn't something he's lacking and it's been made very clear that nobody other than Cena is capable of beating him. Giving Ryback and undefeated streak is really just going to lead to more Ryback comparisions, so if he's to lose to anybody may as well make it a cheap loss to the WWE champion. Punk beating Ryback for the title with help from Heyman won't hurt either guy imo


I don't know. I don't think Ryback has anything at all to bring to the table, other than his booked winning streak. There's nothing special about him and his mean facial expressions mainly look funny. As said, I don't care about his momentum but it's all he has in my view so I think he will lose something by being defeated.

But sure, if it leads to Ryback actually getting a personality, and it turns out he isn't a terrible actor, he could benefit from it.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

best RAW in months, classic


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm no Ryback fan but even I got a bit excited by the ending of RAW. It felt like shit was about to go down which I suppose is testament to the build they've given Ryback, which I felt wasn't working but as soon as he had the slightest interaction with a 'star' I got excited.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm happy that The Ryback will be doing more than just squashing jobbers. The Raw ending was unexpected and that alone is enough to make me optimistic.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

seriously, how can people call that Raw 'decent'? It was by far the best 3 hour raw yet, and the best in months/years. The three Punk promos were all the greatest i've seen in a long time, and the fact that they were all done in one show to perfection, Punk deserves a lot of credit. This Cena/Punk shit is gonna be crazy, and their match will be one to remember. Oh and Kane/Bryan were gold like usual, these two are not getting 'boring' anytime soon, like people were suggesting in Smackdown reviews. The smackdown stuff was decent, and Ryback/Miz was entertaining too as Ryback's first credible opponent, and damn Ryback looks like a threat now, his staredown was epic. I'm loving these random cliffhanger endings to Raw, they conclude a lot of stuff the last few weeks while also creating many things to look forward too. I really like how HIAC is already being built up, they are using the 6 weeks.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Very good RAW though for some reason I saw related videos that said something about a Batista return and thought he was the one staring down Punk at the end.


----------



## Taker_is_Wrestling (Jun 30, 2011)

Can someone PM me a link for last night's raw? I checked youtube and nobody seems to have it up yet. I forgot to set my dvr.


----------



## Kethal (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dat RAW ending*

fucking sucked! dat awkward moment when people expected some big star like Rock/Goldberg/HHH, etc. and they got fucking RyBerg. DAFUQ! he got no reaction...


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Dat RAW ending*

You actually expected one of those guys? Why the fuck would you expect them, especially Goldberg?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Dat RAW ending*



Kethal said:


> fucking sucked! dat awkward moment when people expected some big star like Rock/Goldberg/HHH, etc. and they got fucking RyBerg. DAFUQ! he got no reaction...


i won't lie for some reason I thought it was Lesnar.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

The opening segment was awkward especially if Punk and AJ really are banging each other in real life. Just strange and weird...

I thought the show was decent in spots, but overall, eh, like usual.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

moonmop said:


> *The opening segment was awkward especially if Punk and AJ really are banging each other in real life.* Just strange and weird...
> 
> I thought the show was decent in spots, but overall, eh, like usual.


They're not. Punk and Lita are dating in real life. Does give the arc a little twist though.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

CM Phil kicking Mick didn't get any reaction either. Guess what? The live crowd didn't see any of that.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

moonmop said:


> The opening segment was awkward especially if Punk and AJ really are banging each other in real life. Just strange and weird...
> 
> I thought the show was decent in spots, but overall, eh, like usual.


Punk is with Lita (again). AJ is single (I believe her & Trent Baretta broke up)


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

FAO mod who edited the title....it's spelt b*A*ton.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

You guys are funny, this is the 4th good RAW in a row. 

Best one? Not really sure. 

Some great stuff, though, especially the Punk/Foley promo and the Kofi/Ziggler match.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

A few points on last night's episode:

-I thought the opening segment was a great hook, with Heyman epitomizing the ultimate "slimeball" (as J.R. referred to him) and Punk putting AJ in her place. Unfortunately, they never really built upon that segment. It felt disjointed from the rest of Raw. Strong start to the show, though.

-Kofi/Ziggler was great for the amount of time given. Crowd was into the fast pace and the right man won.

-Foley/Punk promo is an IWC wet dream. Foley was amazing here, and Punk showed that he can hang with the best mic workers in the history of the business. They should just have Foley hype every PPV because those 15 minutes made me more excited for the upcoming PPV than I've been in a long time (*see below for what completely devastated this excitement).

-Bryan/Kane continue to be the highlight of every Raw, and the crowd seems to be eating up every minute of their segments. A lengthy Hell No vs Rhodes Scholars program could be a great way to make tag team wrestling legit again.

-Way to make your IC champ look credible.

-Skipped most everything else until the end.

-Cena was his jovial self, promoting breast cancer awareness before quickly turning his attention to HIAC and CM Punk. Punk does a great job making it seem like he's above Cena since he has beaten him countless times. Up to now, I'm very interested in seeing Punk/Cena HIAC. I hope Punk targets the elbow that entire match.

-I legit LOL'd when Punk kicked Foley in the nuts. That was even funnier than the Bryan/Kane stuff. 

-(*from above)All hope was lost when Ryback confronted Punk. Really? That's the cliffhanger? Crowd was stunned silent (not in a good way).


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

^ the crowd didn't see it. The crowd didn't react to CM kicking Mick.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

The Lady Killer said:


> -(*from above)All hope was lost when Ryback confronted Punk. Really? That's the cliffhanger? Crowd was stunned silent (not in a good way).


no one reacted when CM Punk hit Foley either. i'm pretty sure nobody saw it like The-Rock-Says said. pretty weird, but whatever.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

You sure? Crowds always see those backstage segments (Heyman w/Punk).

Just because they didn't react when he kicked Foley, doesn't mean they didn't see it. They might've been holding back laughter out of respect. :side:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

alot of peeps were leaving when Cena started cheering with the crowd


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

John Cena was out there with his music playing.

No one was out in the ring when Heyman drove past Cena.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Even if they didn't see it, I did and that ending was garbage for a couple of reasons.

1) If Ryback is plan B in case Cena can't go, there is no possible satisfying outcome. If Punk beats Ryback, his monster push would be completely wasted. If Punk's 310-day reign comes to a halt because of Ryback, I'm fairly positive that would be the most head-scratching result in the history of this business. There aren't DQs in HIAC matches so that outcome isn't possible.

2) Ryback sucks.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> They're not. Punk and Lita are dating in real life. Does give the arc a little twist though.


Oh. Well then I guess it's not as awkward as I thought.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

It's just a mini feud Punk will have with him cause Cena wont be able to do much until HIAC.

Calm down. It'll be Cena Vs Punk at the PPV. 

You can't have Cena and Punk doing promos on each other every week.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I completely understand what's going on. However, my comment still stands. Why have Punk feud with Ryback? If they're not planning on having a match, what's the point? If they do have a match, like I stated above, there isn't a beneficial outcome.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> - Monday's Raw concluded with WWE Champion CM Punk encountering Mick Foley backstage and giving him a kick to the gut in response to a disappointed glare. Moments later, Punk stopped dead in his tracks upon seeing Ryback staring him down. The segment was also notable for the lack of crowd reaction to Ryback in the segment. According to fans in attendance, the segment was not shown to the live crowd as the Titantron screen was dark.


Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Not_Fighting_At_WSOF.html#1sbvmtO5BloCTBjJ.99


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

^ I strike again.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Still doesn't address the issue I just brought up.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

The Lady Killer said:


> Still doesn't address the issue I just brought up.


maybe it was just to show how much of a badass Ryback is supposed to be, since CM Punk looked horrified. or something to fuck with everyone until next week for no reason.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

That's really the only thing that would make sense. Even still, it was an odd cliffhanger.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

You don't like him and your stance wont change.

No point debating it anymore.

Ryback is being primed for big things in the company and him in any kind of feud with a top star helps him get over more and improve in the ring. We will actually see a Ryback match go longer than 2 minutes.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> You don't like him and your stance wont change.


I don't see where my dislike for him comes into play with the point I'm trying to make. I'm saying Punk shouldn't end his streak. Yeah, guess I hate him. 



> No point debating it anymore.


We haven't even debated. All you've said is "I strike again" in reference to an irrelevant detail.



> Ryback is being primed for big things in the company and him in any kind of feud with a top star helps him get over more and improve in the ring. We will actually see a Ryback match go longer than 2 minutes.


I agree, he is being primed for big things. That's why it's insane to have his undefeated streak come to an end during a meaningless mini feud to keep Punk busy while Cena rehabs. I may not like Ryback but at least I can see that this wouldn't be beneficial considering the fact he just squashed the IC champ. On the flipside, it's ludicrous to think that Ryback would be the one to end Punk's title reign. If they aren't having a match (as no match outcome makes sense), what's the point of the mini feud? The only thing that comes to mind is what the poster above stated.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Does there have to be a match outcome? And have WWE even made a point about Rybacks streak? I don't think they have.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Well if they have a match as you think they will, surely there'd be an outcome. I guess DQ via Cena interference would be the only possibility. 

As for the streak, I'm not positive it has been referenced in such a manner, but I'm sure they alluded to him being undefeated.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

If they do face off in a match, I'm sure Punk will either get himself DQ'ed, walk away and get counted out or maybe a double DQ/countout.

Or Heyman will Taser him leading to Punk beating him and start a lifelong feud between the 2. We've never seen anything like that have we?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

floyd2386 said:


> If they do face off in a match, I'm sure Punk will either get himself DQ'ed, walk away and get counted out or maybe a double DQ/countout.


Only thing I can see happening.



> Or Heyman will Taser him leading to Punk beating him and start a lifelong feud between the 2. We've never seen anything like that have we?


LOL


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

floyd2386 said:


> If they do face off in a match, I'm sure Punk will either get himself DQ'ed, walk away and get counted out or maybe a double DQ/countout.
> 
> Or Heyman will Taser him leading to Punk beating him and start a lifelong feud between the 2. We've never seen anything like that have we?


But that would be an extremely unsatisfying resolution. Punk vs Cena in a HIAC match is a huge thing and Punk coming off a mini-feud where he couldn't beat his opponent is absolutely horrible writing to build up that match. It's after all supposed to be the two best wrestlers in the world going at it.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Evil Peter said:


> But that would be an extremely unsatisfying resolution. Punk vs Cena in a HIAC match is a huge thing and Punk coming off a mini-feud where he couldn't beat his opponent is absolutely horrible writing to build up that match. It's after all supposed to be the two best wrestlers in the world going at it.


the protection of Ryback is very important aspect to Vince


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Watching the show now. AJ's "assume: ass out of you and me" thing made me cringe. She's so awful.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

The Ryback is so over, he'll make your ovaries bleed.

I think Ryback is going to win the belt at hiac and they will reverse the decision the next night. using some kind of ref spot .


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Chingo Bling said:


> I think Ryback is going to win the belt at hiac and they will reverse the decision the next night. using some kind of ref spot .


----------



## Kethal (Sep 24, 2012)

floyd2386 said:


> If they do face off in a match, I'm sure Punk will either get himself DQ'ed, walk away and get counted out or maybe a double DQ/countout.
> 
> Or Heyman will Taser him leading to Punk beating him and start a lifelong feud between the 2. We've never seen anything like that have we?


neah... this will happen






Ryberg winning the belt like a fucking boss.


----------



## Kethal (Sep 24, 2012)

Chingo Bling said:


> The Ryback is so over, he'll make your ovaries bleed.
> 
> I think Ryback is going to win the belt at hiac and they will reverse the decision the next night. using some kind of ref spot .


is that you Russo?


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good raw but










fpalm


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

good show actually
loved the opener and punk just came off as an asshole
then the ziggler/kofi match which was awesome
the promo between punk and foley which again was awesome for both foley and punk
and the ending promo was very good

EDIT: How the hell did i forget about team hell no
just hilarious :lmao


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

CM Punk getting explicit about his backstage escapades with AJ was very funny.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Ryback destroys the IC champ. Where else to go but to the WWE Champ? 

Cena guaranteed he'd walk into HIAC -- he's going to be the guest referee.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Evil Peter said:


> But that would be an extremely unsatisfying resolution. Punk vs Cena in a HIAC match is a huge thing and Punk coming off a mini-feud where he couldn't beat his opponent is absolutely horrible writing to build up that match. It's after all supposed to be the two best wrestlers in the world going at it.





JY57 said:


> the protection of Ryback is very important aspect to Vince


Which is why neither outcome is satisfying rendering the entire mini feud pointless.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> And yet, Chris Jericho has dominated Goldberg in a scuffle backstage, Booker T kicked the shit out of Batista once, Brian Pillman once humiliated Sid Vicious in front of a barroom full of people and one of the most legendary tough guys backstage was 5'8, 230 pound Dynamite Kid who once beat the ever loving shit out of 6'1 247 pound Honky Tonk Man so badly he made him cry.
> 
> So...yeah, your argument kinda crumbles right there.


A few random musings of a weaker guy winning a fight doesn't debunk a huge pool of data of stronger guys owning smaller guys. That's terrible logic (or a fallacy if you will), and not very scientific. Especially when you're using examples that don't match up. Booker T is swoll, not a small/weak guy. And yes, he was swoll when Batista was around. Goldberg is smaller than Ryback and Jericho's stronger than Punk. Sid was never as strong as those two, just tall and in decent shape for a tall guy.

The ****** tonk/dynamite thing is also a really poor example. ****** tonk was chubby, not particularly strong. And he was barely any bigger than the other guy. Taller? Sure. Stronger? That's arguable. Dynamite Kid was pretty buff. That's more even than anything. None of your examples were relevant, since none of them depict the difference in strength of Punk to Ryback.

The only one that was closest to it (Jericho/Goldberg), was not even a fight. I googled that shit and found out: no punches landed. Neither guy hurt. All Jericho even did positively was front facelock him for awhile before Goldberg pushed him into the floor by his face. What a huge brawl that was. An especially great example of Jericho trashing Goldberg! What with the no damage done and all. -_-




Kabraxal said:


> Any big man will go down with one well placed kick to the knee... if you don't think that you know shit about fighting. Fuck, even though I'm not the fittest dude, I've actually taken down a few big men because of that trick. O but right.. that doesn't happen because big men are just plain better. it's clear you are just like Vince and stuck on this "BIG MAN ARE THE BEST" schtick when that isn't the truth. And you dodged the marine example... but then you are going out of your way to twist shit to fit this warped view. I'm not saying all big men are always going to lose to a little man, but this misconception born out by the WWE's illusory image of big men being the best no matter what is pure drivel.
> 
> And I did say he wasn't on the championship tier, not that he couldn't fight believably.. you brought that bullshit up. Though faster more agile? When has he shown being either of those? All he does is fuckign power moves for fuck's sake. Come back when he starts doing what Taker does to say he is more agile than punk... fpalm


lol. I'll reply to this bit by bit then since you're complaining about me not replying to every single sentence (no reason to when you haven't done the same, but I'll bite this once).



> Any big man will go down with one well placed kick to the knee


Any small guy can go down with one punch. See how easy that is?



> if you don't think that you know shit about fighting.


Oh, pre-emptive "you must agree with me or you're wrong" arguments, always charming.



> I've actually taken down a few big men because of that trick.


I doubt you've been in a "few" fights with "big men" first of all, and I doubt even more that you've magically "taken them down" with well placed kicks to the knee too. No reason to lie dude. You ain't some street fighter.



> you dodged the marine example... but then you are going out of your way to twist shit to fit this warped view


I didn't dodge it. My post as long enough as it is to not neccessitate replying to every single sentence you said. You're still stuck on your straw man argument that "small men can never beat big men", yet I've never said that. My argument is that strength, especially when one has twice as much as the other guy, is a massive factor in a realistic fight. In my first post I said it wasn't the only factor, but that guys that have half the strength of someone they're fighting against usually lose. It's a fact, and it not only speaks of your I'm assuming zero fighting experience outside of being a toddler, but your lack of knowledge of reality in general. You seriously think strength means next to nothing in fights? That shit is a joke.

But if it really makes you feel better, I'll reply to the dumb marine shit.

It's an irrelevant point. We were arguing two guys of whom we don't know their level of actual level of fighting skills. You keep inserting martial artists and marine training and all this other shit and are putting it up against an illusionary, dumb-as-a-box-of-rocks, slow, big, srong guy and saying look, how would he win against this well-trained marine?

If you want to cherry pick training though, sure. Random arine vs Sam Peter or Vladamir Klitschko in the boxing ring. Who wins? Oh right, Sam Pater in 1-2 rounds. Klitschko in 3 (taking next to no hits and demolishing the marine). Two KOs victories for the boxers.

Or why don't we put him in the octogon? With say Brock Lesnar? A big, strong dude with barely any MMA experience at all? You know, the shitty strong wrestler guy who can't fight for shit, who beat the shit out of the UFC to take the world heavyweight championship? Yeah, the same douchey arguments you're using now were used by UFC fans against Brock Lesnar. Where'd that get them? Brock destroyed those highly trained MMA fighters. . .with nothing but wrestling experience and a tiny amount of MMA training.

I mean really, Brock Lesnar vs highly trained (and smaller) UFC guys is a pretty good example to use. You get your poorly trained big strong guy, and you also get your highly trained martial artists who happen to be stronger and better than Punk in every conceivable way. They still got owned by the big strong guy. It's case in point, if you're really up for all this cherry picking.




> but this misconception born out by the WWE's illusory image of big men being the best no matter what is pure drivel.


It's born out of reality, not WWE. Another straw man argument. You're inserting stuff that's not even being spoken to continue your argument fervently. WWE is scripted, with it's strikes and blows not intended to harm the other guy. Therefore there's nothing to take out of the "fights" on the show.




> And I did say he wasn't on the championship tier, not that he couldn't fight believably.. you brought that bullshit up.


You argued Punk would beat his ass as soon as I said it was realistic. You have argued vehemently against it ever since, so it doesn't matter who brought it up. I also already explained how if you're for some silly reason just talking about kayfabe terms, Ryback is undefeated, squashed nearly all of his opponennts including handicap matches, and just cleanly defeated the former WWE champ The Miz (and current IC champ) in a borderline squash. But I see you passed that over since you had no reply for it.




> Though faster more agile? When has he shown being either of those?


He moves around the ring faster than Punk. He's also a documented athlete who's played both baseball (college level) and football (high school). Punk's known for. . . oh wait, nothing outside of pro wrestling. So what you see is what you get. Ryback's faster and a better athlete.




> All he does is fuckign power moves for fuck's sake. Come back when he starts doing what Taker does to say he is more agile than punk...


He has a power character. Hence the power moves. Taker isn't more agile than Punk, so I don't see how that's even a good reference point. Taker is far slower than Ryback. Or does Ryback needs to walk across ropes and shit to be "agile" to you? Sounds like one of those WWE-born images you were just straw manning about earlier. lol.

Punk doesn't do anything to show he's agile. Jumping a small distance forward for a basic elbow drop isn't a display of agility either. Neither is botching the turnbuckle knee move 40% of the time he goes for it on the 20 inches he needs to jump to pull the move off. While we're on the subject. John Cena is also stronger, faster, and more agile than CM Punk too. Size doesn't = less agility or speed than a smaller guy.

Anyway, hope you're happy with replies to each one of your precious lines now.

Ryback > Punk in real fight. Wouldn't be close either.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

The Lady Killer said:


> Which is why neither outcome is satisfying rendering the entire mini feud pointless.


look at this standpoint; who is there to challenge Punk as a backup plan for Cena? especially with very low baby-faces nowadays.

Orton is to start filming after today SD taping (likely Show injures him). Sheamus will have his own feud created (likely Show)and a feud with Punk will be saved for WM or SS next year. Kofi is not big enough name. Kane & Bryan are busy. Rey is with Cara in a tag team. The Rock for obvious reasons and saved for Royal Rumble. Undertaker is part time. Big Show probably the most likely with a face turn but decided to keep him a monster heel and be a Smackdown guy going after the babyfaces. Alberto Del Rio was my choice but since he is heel guess they said nah (who the hell knows what they will do with him now). Lawler was probably going to be the guy but he had a heart attack. etc etc.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Really good Raw, Punk was finally back to his old self and obviously with Heyman it's even better. Also a phenomenal segment with Foley.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

It just puts them in an interesting predicament, assuming Cena is working the PPV. There is no reason to waste Punk/Ryback (which could be a much bigger match down the road with more build/an actual reason to feud other than acting as a mere substitute to a much more important opponent amidst the feud of the year) right now. Is Cena going to choose Ryback as a replacement? Like I said, Ryback has done nothing to earn the spot Cena currently holds. Squashing jobbers does not equate to a main event slot. If it somehow pans out, what do you think the best outcome would be? Either man losing doesn't make sense _right now_.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> Or why don't we put him in the octogon? With say Brock Lesnar? A big, strong dude with barely any MMA experience at all? You know, the shitty strong wrestler guy who can't fight for shit, who beat the shit out of the UFC to take the world heavyweight championship? Yeah, the same douchey arguments you're using now were used by UFC fans against Brock Lesnar. Where'd that get them? Brock destroyed those highly trained MMA fighters. . .with nothing but wrestling experience and a tiny amount of MMA training.
> 
> I mean really, Brock Lesnar vs highly trained (and smaller) UFC guys is a pretty good example to use. You get your poorly trained big strong guy, and you also get your highly trained martial artists who happen to be stronger and better than Punk in every conceivable way. They still got owned by the big strong guy. It's case in point, if you're really up for all this cherry picking.


not really a good example at all, actually. Lesnar came into the UFC and got submitted by Frank Mir in a minute and a half, despite the fact that Mir has non-existent takedown defense. then he beat up a guy in Heath Herring who is notorious for having completely non-existent wrestling. he landed one punch on the feet which Herring didn't even bother to defend, then he got wrestlefucked for the entire duration of the fight. it was a really favorable matchup against a fighter who was way passed his prime.

then Lesnar won against Couture, but also struggled with him for most of the fight. the Couture fight was when he won the title, and he was also outweighed by a staggering 60 fucking pounds and was 40+ years of age. it was established Lesnar got this title shot way too early, and Dana White wanted to Lesnar to win the title desperately because it would make a shit-ton of money, and i'm sure it did. if Lesnar was gonna beat someone for the title, Couture was the best opportunity for him. and even then, he still couldn't do it easily. obviously Couture being in his 40's was past his prime, as well.

then he won a rematch with Frank Mir who came into the fight with a horrific gameplan. first he came out in interviews and thought size was a huge difference, but then after more evaluation, decided it was actually a technical thing. Mir technically wasn't as good as Lesnar in the half guard position.

next, he beat Carwin in what could've been one of the most unimpressive, embarrassing HW title fights in recent UFC history. Lesnar gets clipped a few times, gets scared, turtles up and gets his forearms punched mercilessly for the entire duration of the first round. Carwin, who was also a big man like Lesnar, was then gassed completely. Lesnar proceeded to take him down and submit him, but Carwin was basically a sack of potatoes by that point.

then Lesnar got outwrestled and completely raped and embarrassed by Cain Velasquez, who usually comes into fights at around 220 pounds, while Lesnar is usually 265+. kinda shits all over your example there. then he got embarrassed by Alistair Overeem.

kind of a weird example, really. i did get a good laugh out of "beat the shit out of the UFC to win the title." though. the dude was fucking 4-3 in the UFC. :lmao

edit: also, just for fun, i seem to remember Yoshi Tatsu beating up Sheamus almost onto the verge of tears, so that's pretty cool.

edit2: one more thing, i'm pretty sure you were the one who said that ADR got "KTFO" by the first strike landed in his MMA fight with Mirko Filipovic, and you called it embarrassing. the funny part was that it was a headkick, which is what Mirko Crocop was known for, and headkicks hurt like fuck and can knock you unconscious really easily.

i sincerely apologize if that wasn't you, but if it was, you know diddly poo about fighting.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Highlight was Punk/Foley. Holy shit that was an amazing promo.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Highlight was Punk/Foley. Holy shit that was an amazing promo.


but did it draw?!


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

Overall I enjoyed the majority of the show, with all of CM Punk's and the Tag Team Champion's segments being highly enjoyable, especially Foley and Punk's. Unfortunately the action in the ring was yet again just too inconsistent on the red brand, with no particularly outstanding matches to speak of.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



Hajduk1911 said:


> crowd no sold Ryback at the end


Because it was not on the titantron


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

enjoyed kane/bryan segments and punk on the mic. he's really amazing on the mic. on the flip side, cena was garbage on the mic and that shit with the pipe to punk's stomach was so unbelievably gay. punk is so unlucky to be in the wwe during this sad pg era.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



PunkShoot said:


> Because it was not on the titantron


Yeah sure.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 09/24/2012 Discussion- The Return of Inanimate Steel Pipe*



MikeChase27 said:


> Yeah sure.


fans at the arena were saying they didnt see the Punk/Foley/Ryback stuff because the titan-tron was blacked out.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

ogorodnikov said:


> not really a good example at all, actually. Lesnar came into the UFC and got submitted by Frank Mir in a minute and a half, despite the fact that Mir has non-existent takedown defense. then he beat up a guy in Heath Herring who is notorious for having completely non-existent wrestling. he landed one punch on the feet which Herring didn't even bother to defend, then he got wrestlefucked for the entire duration of the fight. it was a really favorable matchup against a fighter who was way passed his prime.
> 
> then Lesnar won against Couture, but also struggled with him for most of the fight. the Couture fight was when he won the title, and he was also outweighed by a staggering 60 fucking pounds and was 40+ years of age. it was established Lesnar got this title shot way too early, and Dana White wanted to Lesnar to win the title desperately because it would make a shit-ton of money, and i'm sure it did. if Lesnar was gonna beat someone for the title, Couture was the best opportunity for him. and even then, he still couldn't do it easily. obviously Couture being in his 40's was past his prime, as well.
> 
> ...


How do people not realize that Brock's diverticulitis is what ruined his MMA career? He almost died from it....TWICE. He missed well over a year of cumulative training time trying to recover, had to completely alter his diet and ultimately he wasn't the same again.

The guy obliterated Mir. KO'd Randy and retired Heath Herring before he got sick That's quite an accomplishment for somebody with so little experience. If he never got sick he would've been an absolute beast.

But whatever, if people are too stupid to realize obvious shit like this it's not even worth arguing with them about it.

oh and PS: Cain usually weighs at least 240. Get your facts straight.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

just to start off, let it be known that once Brock retired after getting his shit pushed in against Overeem, the MMA world was relieved to have Brock's absolutely insufferable fanbase leave. this is exactly what i'm talking about. you completely and 100% ignore the context i typed this in and made an angry, not very well thought out reply. 

if everything you are about say is even 100% true, Brock Lesnar in the UFC is still a fucking terrible, nonsensical example for a "Big guy that can beat up smaller guys with less experience." considering he struggled heavily with Couture, LOST his UFC debut, and got killed by Cain Velasquez. but of course, because you ignored the context, you have no idea as to what you are saying or why you are saying it. so much for that "overwhelming data" that big guys can beat up little guys :lol



Trifektah said:


> How do people not realize that Brock's diverticulitis is what ruined his MMA career? He almost died from it....TWICE. He missed well over a year of cumulative training time trying to recover, had to completely alter his diet and ultimately he wasn't the same again.


because it didn't. the very precise moment he stopped getting favorable matchups (even then, he still lost one and had trouble with the other), he started getting destroyed. he was 1-1 with Mir, and he beat Mir because Mir basically came in with a horrific gameplan. it's been well established at this point that Mir was content to stay on the ground and not do... anything. 

fighters get injured all the time and have to miss time. the fact that you're trying to pump up Brock Lesnar as someone who would've been a beast if he didn't miss 1 year of time, when he came into the UFC at around age 31 or so is fucking hilarious. so let me get this straight, he doesn't train for MMA for 30+ years, beats a bunch of people up like you say, and then he misses almost a year and it ruins his career? gee, what a coincidence. so i guess there was a drastic difference between the people he was fighting before and after, right? you aren't even arguing against me right now. you are re-enforcing my point.

his best win was Mir, and Mir fought like complete dogshit. as soon as he had to defend his title against un-favorable matchups, he started losing or in Carwin's case, he cowarded in the corner of the Octagon and waited for Carwin to get exhausted from punching his forearms.



> The guy obliterated Mir. KO'd Randy and retired Heath Herring before he got sick That's quite an accomplishment for somebody with so little experience. If he never got sick he would've been an absolute beast.


woah, KO'd essentially a LHW fighting at HW who was 40+ fucking years old, and HEATH HERRING? that's pretty fucking mindblowing stuff right there. 



> But whatever, if people are too stupid to realize obvious shit like this it's not even worth arguing with them about it.


yeah because fools like you actually brought this up shortly after Lesnar retired, got proven wrong, then gave up and stopped mentioning it. because it's wrong. Lesnar never liked getting punched in the face, and had no idea how to react to it. when you come into MMA at age 30, you're not going to know how to react when you get hit. it's why Batista getting into MMA at age 43 or so is largely considered a bad idea. when Couture hit him a couple times, Lesnar got staggered. luckily for him it was a LHW who was 40 years old and was never, EVER a big puncher. at the start of the second round when he fought Mir the second time, Mir was throwing a combination and Lesnar backed up with his hands down, and chin in the hair with a horrified look on his face. Mir eventually landed a knee and Lesnar was lucky to have fell forward, right on top of Mir.

Lesnar reacted the same fucking way when Mir was throwing strikes before and after his diverticulitis. every fight started standing up, and Lesnar had deplorable standup and never set up his takedowns. luckily for him it didn't matter against fighters like Mir and Herring, who don't have takedown defense. as soon as he couldn't take people down with ease, he got raped. badly.

you bringing this up a year later is pretty funny though. this entire argument is so out-dated and obsolete.



> oh and PS: Cain usually weighs at least 240. Get your facts straight.


that was actually a typo. don't know why i was thinking of 220. either way, it doesn't make a difference. he could be 240, or 220, but that Cain vs Lesnar example completely and utterly shits all over that guys point that Lesnar "beat the shit out of the ufc and won their HW title." not that you know what i'm talking about, because once again, you completely ignored the context i said everything in and made a really angry and rushed post for some really bizarre reason.

people like to make excuses for Lesnar that he was "green" when he fought Mir the first time, but he was green for basically his entire fucking career. if the guy couldn't get it down to the ground, more often than not he was completely and totally fucking lost. when he got dropped against Cain/Carwin, he had no idea how to regain guard. this isn't diverticulitis, it's not being very good. his standup was some of the worst we've seen. at one point, Overeem completely stopped leaving his hands up and didn't give a shit about Lesnar's pitter patter jabs. oh wait, Lesnar had diverticulitis. him missing a year of training would've made those jabs 10 times better. i mean, ignoring the fact that he got into MMA at 30+ years of age, it was that fucking ONE year of missing training time that REALLY fucked him over. :lmao :lmao :lmao

4-3 as a record is not a good example for a big guy that can beat up little guys in the UFC. that was the entire point in the first place, but of course, being a fan of Lesnar, you scrambled to reply and in an extremely upset tone. i don't really blame you, as a fan of Lesnar in MMA it must be in your blood.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> not really a good example at all, actually. Lesnar came into the UFC and got submitted by Frank Mir in a minute and a half, despite the fact that Mir has non-existent takedown defense. then he beat up a guy in Heath Herring who is notorious for having completely non-existent wrestling. he landed one punch on the feet which Herring didn't even bother to defend, then he got wrestlefucked for the entire duration of the fight. it was a really favorable matchup against a fighter who was way passed his prime.
> 
> then Lesnar won against Couture, but also struggled with him for most of the fight. the Couture fight was when he won the title, and he was also outweighed by a staggering 60 fucking pounds and was 40+ years of age. it was established Lesnar got this title shot way too early, and Dana White wanted to Lesnar to win the title desperately because it would make a shit-ton of money, and i'm sure it did. if Lesnar was gonna beat someone for the title, Couture was the best opportunity for him. and even then, he still couldn't do it easily. obviously Couture being in his 40's was past his prime, as well.
> 
> ...


I agree that it's very wrong to say that Lesnar "beat the shit out of the UFC to win the title", but you don't come off as someone that knows everything about fighting either (which I'm bringing up as you criticize other people's knowledge). You sound like one of the guys on Sherdog that follow the sport but don't train and compete yourself and therefor lack respect for the fighters. I certainly didn't have Lesnar as my favorite at HW, but I was impressed with what he managed to do with his experience in such a short time.

In the first Frank Mir fight the big thing people took away was how good Brock looked, before he made a real rookie mistake. Frank had problems getting back into shape after his accident (he started training and fighting too early) but he was back 100% for that fight so most people that knew the sport figured that he would submit Lesnar as soon as it hit the ground. Lesnar had some nice armbar defense though and survived a couple of attacks that rookies like him usually don't. Why you bring up Mir's takedown defense is mind-boggling. Mir's strength is on the ground and he has absolutely no problem being on his back, so TDD was completely irrelevant here. To criticize Lesnar's performance in this fight is pretty ignorant since Mir is an experienced fighter and it was only Brock's second fight after only about 2 years of MMA training.

Herring wasn't in his prime but was still seen as far better than Brock should be. He was just two fights from almost beating Nogueira, who was considered the best HW in the UFC by those that didn't consider Couture the best, and he had just beaten Kongo. Definitely a very good fighter and again it's just dumb to try to devalue the fight with Brock's experience level.

Bringing up the weight difference in the Couture fight also shows some lack in knowledge becuase Couture actually came in 8-10 lbs lighter than usual as a conscious tactic. Weight differences at HW is also often exaggerated by those that don't know the division's history since the best HW's have never been the biggest ones. They usually are around 230-245 because at some point size starts coming at too much expense of other attributes. Brock beat the reigning champion and if you don't respect that, I'd like to see your own credentials that puts you in a position to do look down on that.

Brock's rematch against Mir (who had beaten Nogueira to get there, but you don't seem to care about positives for Brock's opponents) was probably his most impressive fight. The skill he showed on the ground where he completely shut down the guard of a high level black belt by controlling his hips was very impressive.

The Carwin fight shows Lesnar's biggest weakness, which he also didn't seem to work on according to guys that trained with him. That's of course that he's not good at getting hit in the face. It was good of him not to get knocked out, seeing how Carwin had finished every fight in the first round until then. Carwin showed lack of experience in punching himself out though.

Again you show lack of knowledge. Cain Velasquez weighed in at 244 lbs and he's always been around 240-245 so I have no idea where you got 220 from. This fight, and the Overeem fight, was also after he had suffered from diverticulitis. That he came back after that at all is a huge feat since you're never really the same after that. To make it even more impressive he got sick again, but still made an attempt at a comeback against Overeem. I personally don't think he'd have beaten them at full health either, but that's nothing to get disrespect for since they are both amazing fighters. He might have had a chance to beat Overeem if he could have gotten him down since Alistair has broken mentally before.

So if you're going to criticize other people for not knowing things you should have a better grasp of the sport yourself. Not to mention that disrespecting fighters that actually step into the octagon never makes you look particularly good. I know what it takes to compete at a pretty high level in full contact martial arts and I would never disrespect anyone on the UFC level.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Enjoyed RAW a lot, one of the best shows top to bottom, I now this because fast forward wasn't as prominent this week. 

Opener was very good but waned a little when AJ came out and the whole build up to the slap. Kofi/Dolph was a good match if like me you weren't watching during their 2010 feud, I can see how fans who watched that might be sick of it now. Punk/Foley was fucking gold, time flies when your entertained and this was the case with this, on point from start to finish IMO. Ryback/Miz, I was interested and suprised they were giving this, I give a shit about Ryback because WWE give a shit and he's booked as a simple ass kicking machine without the goofy babyface traits. Team Friendship/Hell No had great segments also, fast forward to the end and Cena and Punk was OK but a bit stupid, the end was a nice tease, that match won't happen but is an option for WrestleMania, its a fight between Sheamus and Ryback who gets to squash Punk.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

oh geez, someone else who completely disregards the context i said all of this in. :lol



Evil Peter said:


> In the first Frank Mir fight the big thing people took away was how good Brock looked, before he made a real rookie mistake. Frank had problems getting back into shape after his accident (he started training and fighting too early) but he was back 100% for that fight so most people that knew the sport figured that he would submit Lesnar as soon as it hit the ground.


i don't think you are right when you say most people had Mir winning. i just looked up the odds for Mir/Lesnar 1 and most of the sites have the odds at something relatively similar to this:

Brock Lesnar	-155
Frank Mir	+135 

so i'm not sure where you got that from to be completely honest with you. regardless, it doesn't really matter who was slightly more favored than the other. Lesnar/Mir 1 was one fight removed from Mir's "comeback" fight against Hardonk, where we see Mir submit Hardonk. however, Hardonk is completely different from Lesnar. polar opposites. so even if people had Mir winning, there was definitely questions one way or another. can Mir stop the takedown? will Lesnar set up his takedowns? what's Lesnar's standup going to look like? he looked impressive, and aggressive to start, but let's be honest, this was a favorable matchup against a former HW champion who had been struggling since his accident, and struggling badly. even after he won against Hardonk, there were still questions. beating Antoni Hardonk wasn't necessarily the end of the criticism of Mir never looking the same since his accident at all.

is this the part where i criticize your knowledge because you very obviously said something wrong?



> Lesnar had some nice armbar defense though and survived a couple of attacks that rookies like him usually don't.


yeah, Lesnar got caught in multiple submissions and was lucky he made it as long as he did. but it's not as if he knew how to prevent the submissions from happening in their entirety, or knew how to tactically get out of them. from very poor positions, he got out of the submissions by forcefully yanking his arm out of there. wouldn't exactly call it "nice armbar defense." but okay.



> Why you bring up Mir's takedown defense is mind-boggling. Mir's strength is on the ground and he has absolutely no problem being on his back, so TDD was completely irrelevant here.


uh, no, it's not. a criticism of Mir is that he has dangerous submissions off his back, but his striking defense off of his back is a major problem. he has been criticized MULTIPLE times in the past for holding onto submissions, or looking for submissions without setting them up, and getting hit on the ground for it too much. i think the fact that you call that mind-boggling in itself is mind-boggling. you do realize Mir has been finished on the ground multiple times, right? it's a very, *VERY* common criticism he's had, so no, bringing up takedown defense isn't mind-boggling at all. everyone knew Mir needed to keep that fight standing up, because Lesnar's wrestling and top control could've been a huge problem. why would Mir not care about TDD when Lesnar had elite wrestling credentials, and dogshit awful striking that he had JUST learned since coming into MMA? Mir had the advantage in the standup. 

so, uh, yeah. Mir's takedown defense kind of mattered. you come off as being completely oblivious in every facet of the word, here. 



> Herring wasn't in his prime but was still seen as far better than Brock should be. He was just two fights from almost beating Nogueira, who was considered the best HW in the UFC by those that didn't consider Couture the best, and he had just beaten Kongo. Definitely a very good fighter and again it's just dumb to try to devalue the fight with Brock's experience level.


i said it's a favorable matchup. Heath Herring had zero takedown defense. so it was a favorable matchup for Lesnar. if you want to call that devaluing, go for it. i'm stating things me and many others believe, Lesnar wasn't that good. he had wrestling credentials, strength, and good speed for someone of his size. that was it. the problem was he was never good at setting up his takedowns. he was even stuffed by Herring. he was also stuffed by Couture numerous times because of his poor set-ups.

Nogueira is primarily a jiu jitsu fighter, but he also likes to standup. although he doesn't have overly impressive wrestling. two completely different fights. yeah, Herring landed a headkick against Nogueira who has always had questionable standup defense, but when Nogueira managed to recover, he beat Herring convincingly after that. not that it matters, because bringing up how Herring almost beat Nogueira to show how good Lesnar is doesn't make any sense.

did you even see the Kongo/Herring fight? it showcased just how poor Herring and Kongo are technically and how they kept giving up positions non stop. hardly an impressive win worth mentioning. which again, means absolutely nothing, because Lesnar and Kongo are also completely different fighters.

you do realize that Herring was largely considered shot when he came into the UFC, right? he lost to Jake O'Brien, a wrestler who wasn't very good. so yeah, like i said, Herring had a glaring, very obvious wrestling weakness, Lesnar was given Herring and won. how funny that you forget to bring this fight up, huh? you know, when Herring lost to someone who was actually comparable to Lesnar, even in the smallest bit? what a coincidence.

the fact that throughout this horrific post filled with illogic, you are comparing TWO completely different fighters. it's two completely different entities that are you trying to correlate because you have no idea as to what you are talking about, so you're just reaching for anything you can get your hands on. your entire argument consists of: "well, Herring ALMOST beat Nogueira, and even though he's completely different from Lesnar, it's still impressive! you have to respect it!" :lol

so yeah, like me and 99% of the MMA world said, Herring was a favorable matchup for Lesnar. you call it devaluing because you're trying to paint me as the bad guy, when in reality i'm responding with very common criticisms.



> Bringing up the weight difference in the Couture fight also shows some lack in knowledge becuase Couture actually came in 8-10 lbs lighter than usual as a conscious tactic.


hello? i bring up the weight difference mostly to emphasize that Lesnar had a massive weight advantage against Couture. what are you talking about here? does it really matter if Couture lost the 10 pounds or not? the point was that he had a huge weight advantage regardless, fought essentially a LHW, and struggled with him. i used this example to show why Lesnar didn't "beat the shit out of the UFC." that was the whole point. regardless of what Couture did.



> Brock beat the reigning champion and if you don't respect that, I'd like to see your own credentials that puts you in a position to do look down on that.


i never said i didn't respect it. i said it was a favorable matchup, and it was.



> Brock's rematch against Mir (who had beaten Nogueira to get there, but you don't seem to care about positives for Brock's opponents) was probably his most impressive fight. The skill he showed on the ground where he completely shut down the guard of a high level black belt by controlling his hips was very impressive.


dude... i have a Mir avatar. :lmao

Mir beat Nogueira to get there, guess how he beat Nogueira? 100% of the fight was on the feet. Mir outstruck Nogueira. what on God's green earth does that have to do Mir vs Lesnar? it was two, completely different entities. Lesnar came into that fight as the favorite. want to know why? it was a favorable matchup for him. Mir has a lack of TDD, (which apparently is mind-boggling to bring up against a WRESTLER :lol), and Lesnar is a wrestler. another example of you saying: WELP, MIR BEAT NOGUEIRA, SO LESNAR BEATING MIR IS SUPER IMPRESSIVE! :lmao

despite your extremely bizarre defense and comparing of two different fighters, i feel like i should fill you in on how matchups are a very, very important part of how the MMA community makes predictions, which seems to have you struggling desperately here. you know, let's say an elite striker from K-1 like Badr Hari comes into MMA, and faces a dogshit awful striker, but who is also a good wrestler. even though the fight starts on the feet, the probability of Badr landing a strike against the wrestler isn't good at all, especially when all the wrestler has to do is cover up and shoot for a takedown against the K-1 fighter who has NO takedown defense. he doesn't even need to set up the takedown. this is why Lesnar had success against Mir 1, Herring, and Mir 2. they don't have wrestling. so, an elite wrestler can take them down. thus, it was a favorable matchup.

i'm glad to clarify though. i like explaining things in excruciating detail for people who are completely lost. you're ALMOST as lost as Lesnar was anytime he wasn't on the ground.



> The Carwin fight shows Lesnar's biggest weakness, which he also didn't seem to work on according to guys that trained with him.


so you're making excuses for him, good to know. this also has nothing to do with why i even originally typed up the post about Lesnar, but alright. if you want to make excuses for him for no contextual reason and prove to everyone that you're reaching, go for it.



> That's of course that he's not good at getting hit in the face. It was good of him not to get knocked out, seeing how Carwin had finished every fight in the first round until then. Carwin showed lack of experience in punching himself out though.


kind of hard to get knocked out when it's your forearms being hit 95% of the time. Carwin himself is also vastly overrated, so it doesn't really matter. Lesnar looked like shit.



> Again you show lack of knowledge. Cain Velasquez weighed in at 244 lbs and he's always been around 240-245 so I have no idea where you got 220 from.


good to know you skimmed through my original post, not that i would've expected you to actually read all of it judging by your piss poor attitude. 




> So if you're going to criticize other people for not knowing things you should have a better grasp of the sport yourself.


1) Bringing up Mir's TDD against a wrestler is mindboggling
2) Herring beat a fighter completely different than Lesnar, so Lesnar should be thought highly of.

legendary quotes. absolutely legendary. good try, though.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> i don't think you are right when you say most people had Mir winning. i just looked up the odds for Mir/Lesnar 1 and most of the sites have the odds at something relatively similar to this:
> 
> Brock Lesnar	-155
> Frank Mir	+135
> ...


I said most people that knew the sport thought that. The odds shift depending on how people are betting and I'm quite sure that many casuals, plus the viewers that were drawn just because of Lesnar, bet on him.

And it certainly wasn't a favorable match up. Lesnar should most favorably be matched up against a striker, _not_ against one of the best BJJ guys at HW. If he was as good of a wrestler as they hoped he could take most people down but Mir _wanted_ Lesnar to take him down. A favorable match up is someone Lesnar can take down and control safely. Mir had one of the best guards in HW MMA so he had no problems with being under Brock. And I didn't mean that beating Hardonk in itself was big, but in what shape Mir was in and how he just looked when moving.



ogorodnikov said:


> yeah, Lesnar got caught in multiple submissions and was lucky he made it as long as he did. but it's not as if he knew how to prevent the submissions from happening in their entirety, or knew how to tactically get out of them. from very poor positions, he got out of the submissions by forcefully yanking his arm out of there. wouldn't exactly call it "nice armbar defense." but okay.


Lesnar didn't get caught in the actual submissions before he defended them before you'd score them as an attempt. And Lesnar definitely knew how to defend the armbars Mir tried. That's clearly visible and it's just hilarious that you call it luck. Frank himself even wrote on his homepage how impressed he was with Lesnar's armbar defense, but sure, I guess you know more than he does.



ogorodnikov said:


> uh, no, it's not. a criticism of Mir is that he has dangerous submissions off his back, but his striking defense off of his back is a major problem. he has been criticized MULTIPLE times in the past for holding onto submissions, or looking for submissions without setting them up, and getting hit on the ground for it too much. i think the fact that you call that mind-boggling in itself is mind-boggling. you do realize Mir has been finished on the ground multiple times, right? it's a very, *VERY* common criticism he's had, so no, bringing up takedown defense isn't mind-boggling at all. everyone knew Mir needed to keep that fight standing up, because Lesnar's wrestling and top control could've been a huge problem. why would Mir not care about TDD when Lesnar had elite wrestling credentials, and dogshit awful striking that he had JUST learned since coming into MMA? Mir had the advantage in the standup.
> 
> so, uh, yeah. Mir's takedown defense kind of mattered. you come off as being completely oblivious in every facet of the word, here.


Now you're just making me laugh. Mir talked a lot about how he didn't care about Lesnar's wrestling because he felt he would submit him right away. The problem with a wrestler is that he can get you to the ground but without proper MMA experience he won't do anything to you there. Not only does it take a while to learn how to properly GnP, you really must know how to avoid submissions and stop the opponent from scrambling in order to do so. Had not Brock been so good at defending the armbars Mir would definitely have sunk in the second attempt, because new guys very rarely know how to get out of that.

You argue like that Roger Gracie should have gone into his fight with King Mo worrying about getting taken down. If Lesnar had been a catch wrestler I'd have taken you seriously on this point. Are you befuddled when BJJ fighters jump guard on people?



ogorodnikov said:


> i said it's a favorable matchup. Heath Herring had zero takedown defense. so it was a favorable matchup for Lesnar. if you want to call that devaluing, go for it. i'm stating things me and many others believe, Lesnar wasn't that good. he had wrestling credentials, strength, and good speed for someone of his size. that was it. the problem was he was never good at setting up his takedowns. he was even stuffed by Herring. he was also stuffed by Couture numerous times because of his poor set-ups.
> 
> Nogueira is primarily a jiu jitsu fighter, but he also likes to standup. although he doesn't have overly impressive wrestling. two completely different fights. yeah, Herring landed a headkick against Nogueira who has always had questionable standup defense, but when Nogueira managed to recover, he beat Herring convincingly after that. not that it matters, because bringing up how Herring almost beat Nogueira to show how good Lesnar is doesn't make any sense.
> 
> ...


That it's a favorable match up is a far lesser thing than that Herring was a fighter with lots of experience at the highest level, while Brock was nothing but a wrestler with a 1-1 record. The devaluing comes from just ignoring the bigger points in order to find the negatives.

And that you don't even get why I mention Herring's previous fights (to put your comment about him being past his prime into some form of context) makes it hard for me to believe that we'll have a rewarding discussion. And while Herring is far more of a good match up (and while he didn't look too good against Kongo when he expected striking) he's still a fighter that swept guys like Fedor. Not a fighter you'd expect anyone with a 1-1 record just goes in and beats easily. I did bet on Lesnar to win, but that didn't make me go "well, Herring sucks so beating him in your third fight is something every wrestler can do easily".



ogorodnikov said:


> hello? i bring up the weight difference mostly to emphasize that Lesnar had a massive weight advantage against Couture. what are you talking about here? does it really matter if Couture lost the 10 pounds or not? the point was that he had a huge weight advantage regardless, fought essentially a LHW, and struggled with him. i used this example to show why Lesnar didn't "beat the shit out of the UFC." that was the whole point. regardless of what Couture did.


But why would you think that's a good point? Couture just came off fighting two big guys in Sylvia and Gonzaga (both ranked top 3 in the world when he beat them) so him being the HW champ at that time was just because he could handle the bigger guys. Not to mention that you wrote that Cain weighed 220 so there wasn't much precedent to say that you knew much about the weight issue.

And what's the point of saying that Lesnar struggled with him in our conversation? I've never said that Lesnar was the best. In fact I even pointed out that while he was affected by disease I don't think he would have beaten Cain and Alistair anyway.



ogorodnikov said:


> i never said i didn't respect it. i said it was a favorable matchup, and it was.


Respect isn't the default, it's something you actively show. That's why I said it.



ogorodnikov said:


> dude... i have a Mir avatar. :lmao
> 
> Mir beat Nogueira to get there, guess how he beat Nogueira? 100% of the fight was on the feet. Mir outstruck Nogueira. what on God's green earth does that have to do Mir vs Lesnar? it was two, completely different entities. Lesnar came into that fight as the favorite. want to know why? it was a favorable matchup for him. Mir has a lack of TDD, (which apparently is mind-boggling to bring up against a WRESTLER :lol), and Lesnar is a wrestler. another example of you saying: WELP, MIR BEAT NOGUEIRA, SO LESNAR BEATING MIR IS SUPER IMPRESSIVE! :lmao
> 
> ...


I've learned that avatars say very little about what you can expect from someone so no need to break out the nerd smileys.

The reference to him beating Nogueira of course had to do with that it was pointed out that he was on his way back in the former fight. Now he had cemented his return by beating the guy most MMA fans thought was the true uncrowned champ of the UFC. Do I really have to spell out every reference to something just a few paragraphs earlier? It of course has nothing to do with the stylistic match up and all to do with that Mir's body was proven to be working at full capacity. You seem to be the kind of guy that doesn't even try to figure out what the point is because you're too eager in your hopes that someone has written something wrong.

And I don't need to hear any reasoning about stylistic match ups that think that a BJJ fighter doesn't want to be taken down by an inexperienced wrestler. But on that note Lesnar showed how much he had picked up from Comprido.



ogorodnikov said:


> so you're making excuses for him, good to know. this also has nothing to do with why i even originally typed up the post about Lesnar, but alright. if you want to make excuses for him for no contextual reason and prove to everyone that you're reaching, go for it.


Pointing out that Lesnar is bad at something and isn't even working on it isn't an excuse, it's clear cut criticism. What did you find about that to be positive for Lesnar, and therefor an excuse? I'm regretting that I asked if I had to spell everything out because obviously I do.



ogorodnikov said:


> kind of hard to get knocked out when it's your forearms being hit 95% of the time. Carwin himself is also vastly overrated, so it doesn't really matter. Lesnar looked like shit.


You still have to manage covering up, which no one else had managed before against Carwin. While Shane lacks quite a deal in technique he still hits insanely hard. But I agree that the fight was really bad, especially for a title fight.



ogorodnikov said:


> good to know you skimmed through my original post, not that i would've expected you to actually read all of it judging by your piss poor attitude.


I saw you blaming it on a typo in a post you posted while I wrote my former post. Not that I know you you accidentally hit 2 instead of 4 as it's two keys away and already used previously in 240. And somehow it's you talking to me about excuses. And it's pretty funny how you complain about attitude when you don't have a good one yourself (and I'm not whining about it, I'm just noting it as you brought it up). Either you complain about someone's attitude while maintaining a good one yourself, or you shut up about it while also using a bad attitude. Doing both makes you a hypocrite.



ogorodnikov said:


> 1) Bringing up Mir's TDD against a wrestler is mindboggling
> 2) Herring beat a fighter completely different than Lesnar, so Lesnar should be thought highly of.
> 
> legendary quotes. absolutely legendary. good try, though.


1) Yes, when Mir said he he'd happily get taken down because he would submit Brock right away, it is. In hindsight we asaw that Lesnar could take him down at will, but it didn't help him.
2) Obviously a reference to how far Herring was from his prime. Should have been easy to get.

From the last sentence I take it that I'm either supposed to be upset by it (boohoo, so mean), or you have a very low standard for what's considered "legendary".


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Evil Peter said:


> I said most people that knew the sport thought that. The odds shift depending on how people are betting and I'm quite sure that many casuals, plus the viewers that were drawn just because of Lesnar, bet on him.


yeah, casuals who didn't know shit about MMA immediately swayed the odds. so wait a minute, Mir should've been the clear cut favorite because he was experienced, then casuals saw Lesnar was fighting and put money on him and swayed the odds that heavily that Lesnar was now the favored fighter? despite not knowing shit about MMA in general and his opponent?

goodness fucking gracious, what a reach. i don't even think you're trying anymore.



> And it certainly wasn't a favorable match up.


yes, it was. he was facing a Mir that had just come back from a severe leg injury, who was 2-2 in his last 4 fights and only looked relatively impressive in one of them in Hardonk. even then, that was a favorable matchup for Mir. i like Mir too, but he fought someone he should've beaten, and he did. oh gee, i guess that means i'm devaluing my favorite fighter, right?



> Lesnar should most favorably be matched up against a striker, _not_ against one of the best BJJ guys at HW.


way to completely brush off what i said and just repeat yourself. can you please start reading what i'm actually saying and reply to it instead of incessantly repeating your points that have already been refuted?

Lesnar's strength considered of wrestling. with that, would come a pulverizing top game. he had no striking. Mir, who was 2-2 in his last 4 fights, comes into the fight with some striking skill (not overly good at the time, but still infinitely better than Lesnar's), a questionable gas tank, no takedown defense and submissions. why would Mir try to purposely allow himself to get taken down? why WOULDN'T Mir care about getting taken down and being put in a bad position? if he didn't care, he wasn't looking at his own skillset with objectivity, which he has also been guilty of in the past. there's a difference when Lesnar was an elite wrestler that outweighed Mir and obviously had more strength than him. so once AGAIN, Mir indeed cared about takedown defense, or atleast he should've. as a fan analyzing the fight, you'd want Mir to keep it standing up if you wanted him to win. he had been finished on the ground for all 3 of his losses up until that point. hardly "mindboggling" :lol



> A favorable match up is someone Lesnar can take down and control safely.


that's the thing, he COULD HAVE DONE THAT. but the way Lesnar fought, he was completely out of control and erratic and let Mir attempt submissions in wild scrambles. Lesnar was always capable of taking Mir down and controlling him, because Mir is a submission fighter. he has never really showcased excellent sweeps or striking defense, so Lesnar could have done what he did in the second fight, but chose not to. he lost, but either way, he still had a favorable matchup. you know, favorable as in, he can take this guy down and control him easily. Dana chose someone who was a former HW champion too, to no surprise.



> Mir had one of the best guards in HW MMA so he had no problems with being under Brock.


but he did have problems being under Brock. both times. because, you know. he's mostly known for grabbing submissions in awkward areas and making the best out of it, and submissions in general. it's hard to do that with someone like Lesnar, who was much stronger than him. so, again, Mir wanted the fight to be on the feet. 



> Lesnar didn't get caught in the actual submissions before he defended them before you'd score them as an attempt.


that doesn't make any sense.



> Frank himself even wrote on his homepage how impressed he was with Lesnar's armbar defense, but sure, I guess you know more than he does.


uh, okay, where was this? :lol



> Now you're just making me laugh. Mir talked a lot about how he didn't care about Lesnar's wrestling because he felt he would submit him right away.


of fucking course a primarily BJJ fighter is going to say he's going to break one of Lesnar's limps, what the fuck do you think he's going to say? you're referencing pre-fight trash talk from someone as cocky as Mir as a way to prove your point. holy shit.



> The problem with a wrestler is that he can get you to the ground but without proper MMA experience he won't do anything to you there. Not only does it take a while to learn how to properly GnP, you really must know how to avoid submissions and stop the opponent from scrambling in order to do so. *Had not Brock been so good at defending the armbars* Mir would definitely have sunk in the second attempt, because new guys very rarely know how to get out of that.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Brock was so good at defending armbars that he almost got caught in 2 or 3 of them, before ultimately getting kneebar'd 1 minute and 30 seconds. you make it sound like the fight lasted for 5 fucking rounds. Lesnar took him down, wildly threw GnP and got submitted in a minute and a half. he almost got caught before that. the fact that you're using his brute force as "NICE" armbar defense is laughable in itself. oh i'm sorry, had Brock not been SO GOOD at defending armbars, he would've lost earlier than 1:30. unreal.

and you talk about me devaluing people. you make Lesnar sound like a god at defending armbars. that's fucking FUNNY.



> You argue like that Roger Gracie should have gone into his fight with King Mo worrying about getting taken down.


you're completely and absolutely enamored with comparing two completely different fighters. just... absolutely fucking obsessed. is this your way of confusing people to hide the fact that you have absolutely no idea as to what you are saying?

Roger Gracie's BJJ compared to Frank Mir's. uh, okay. well, Roger is a whole lot better at defending strikes and sweeps, so there's that. Mir is better at viciously attempting submissions. even on the GROUND, they're complete polar opposites. :lmao

by the way, it doesn't really matter what Mir himself said. hes been known to overrate himself drastically. objectively, it was a favorable matchup for Lesnar. Mir has problems with striking defense on the ground. i know i already said that, but since you completely ignored it for the umpteenth time, i felt like repeating it anyway.



> That it's a favorable match up is a far lesser thing than that Herring was a fighter with lots of experience at the highest level, while Brock was nothing but a wrestler with a 1-1 record. The devaluing comes from just ignoring the bigger points in order to find the negatives.


Herring was shot when he came into the UFC: fact
Herring had non-existent wrestling: fact
Herring lost to an overall subpar fighter, but a wrestler in Jake O'Brien: fact
Lesnar had a substantial advantage in wrestling: fact

so... where's the devaluing come in at? i'm not ignoring bigger points, i'm explaining why Lesnar wasn't a "beast" like that guy said he was. then again, as well as you ignoring Mir's lack of ground and pound defense, you ignored the entire context in it's entirety that i even made this post in. no surprise there.



> And while Herring is far more of a good match up (and while he didn't look too good against Kongo when he expected striking) he's still a fighter that swept guys like Fedor. Not a fighter you'd expect anyone with a 1-1 record just goes in and beats easily.


there you go _again._ comparing two different things. holy fucking christ. this is getting extreme now.

okay, so Herring swept Fedor years and years ago. now, Herring, is fighting an elite wrestler, WAY past his prime, with little wresting capabilities on the verge of retirement. please, for the love of God, tell me what this has to do with anything. please. i just don't understand. please.



> But why would you think that's a good point? Couture just came off fighting two big guys in Sylvia and Gonzaga (both ranked top 3 in the world when he beat them) so him being the HW champ at that time was just because he could handle the bigger guys.


why would i think what is a good point? the ORIGINAL ARGUMENT was that there's a large amount of data that suggests big guys can beat up little guys more often than not. then i called out that guy for using an atrocious example in Brock Lesnar, someone said Lesnar beating Couture was extremely impressive, so i said it wasn't all that great as he made it out to be.

yes, Couture beat Sylvia and Gonzaga. Couture dominated Sylvia and outwrestled him, and he also dominated and outwrestled/clinched Gonzaga. once again, two completely different fighters. three, actually, in this case. then again, you can't help but compare 2 polar opposite things. :lol



> And what's the point of saying that Lesnar struggled with him in our conversation? I've never said that Lesnar was the best. In fact I even pointed out that while he was affected by disease I don't think he would have beaten Cain and Alistair anyway.


because i'm trying to justify why i don't think Lesnar was that great, and for some reason you have a problem with it and have typed up a massive novel filled with contradictions and goofy comparisons. it's really weird, to be quite honest with you.



> I've learned that avatars say very little about what you can expect from someone so no need to break out the nerd smileys.


yes, i have a Frank Mir avatar of him holding up his fists for shits and giggles. what the fuck? hahahaha. what a reach.



> The reference to him beating Nogueira of course had to do with that it was pointed out that he was on his way back in the former fight. Now he had cemented his return by beating the guy most MMA fans thought was the true uncrowned champ of the UFC. Do I really have to spell out every reference to something just a few paragraphs earlier? It of course has nothing to do with the stylistic match up and all to do with that Mir's body was proven to be working at full capacity. You seem to be the kind of guy that doesn't even try to figure out what the point is because you're too eager in your hopes that someone has written something wrong.


but Mir still had a wrestling weakness, so this entire paragraph you just typed out doesn't mean a damn thing. yeah, Mir's body was working at full capacity, that's marvelous. he still had a wrestling weakness. so once again, this is another shitty example. Do I really have to spell out every reference to something just a few paragraphs earlier?



> Pointing out that Lesnar is bad at something and isn't even working on it isn't an excuse, it's clear cut criticism.


"isn't working on it"? no, that's an excuse. but again, like i said, it has nothing to do with anything. you seem to be adding in these goofy sub-arguments for some reason. my guess is it's a way to confuse me and make me give up or something?




> 1) Yes, when Mir said he he'd happily get taken down because he would submit Brock right away, it is. I don't know how many times I've seen a superior wrestler taking someone down and get submitted by worse BJJ fighters than Mir.


which, again, is just Mir talking shit before the fight. he's incredibly cocky, at least he was back then. objectively, looking at it as someone who knows what they're talking about, Mir wanted this fight on the feet like i explained earlier. it's really this simple:

Mir's stand up is way better than Lesnars
Mir's ground game is good, but has some flaws. Lesnar is an elite wrestler, so he more than likely has pulverizing top control.

so yeah, Mir wanted the fight on the feet, but had no way of keeping it there. hence, it was a favorable matchup against a fighter that could've potentially been out of the door and a shell of his former self.



> 2) Obviously a reference to how far Herring was from his prime. Should have been easy to get.


but he was far from his prime. he lost to Jake O'Brien, had a shitty fight against Nogueira and an ultra shitty fight against Kongo. kinda different from "sweeping Fedor" like YOU said, isn't it?



> From the last sentence I take it that I'm either supposed to be upset by it (boohoo, so mean), or you have a very low standard for what's considered "legendary".


you shouldn't be upset by it, you should re-think about your stance on how a fight is supposed to be broken down, and evaluation Mir as a fighter way better. because you quite literally don't know shit about him. i've followed his entire career. you say Mir has a better ground game than Lesnar and then completely disregard how he's been criticized for GnP defense. you're just making simpleton statements and out of this world comparisons.

so, to sum up:

1) someone says there's a gargantuan amount of evidence that big guys can beat up little guys
2) uses Lesnar as an example
3) i say Lesnar isn't a good example
4) point out he was 1-1 with a smaller opponent, had trouble with another smaller opponent, and got destroyed by someone who he outweighed by 30+ pounds.

even though you AGREE with me, you're still incredibly butthurt because i'm "devaluing" some of his wins against people with glaring wrestling weaknesses. even if we are pretending that you're right and Mir wanted the fight on the ground, he still fucking went 1-1 with him. it doesn't MATTER. even if Lesnar beat a great version of Couture because of the size difference, it doesn't matter. he has lost to smaller opponents and had a 4-3 UFC record.

and yet... you're ferociously harping on me and my "devaluing" of fighters. which is really fucking weird, because everything i'm saying is very common amongst people all over the world. Lesnar had favorable matchups against fighters with flaws that were Lesnar's strengths, and an old Couture who had never fought someone as big and as strong and fast as Lesnar in recent history. then when it came time to defend his title after Mir, he had an immense amount of difficulty. it's not a coincidence, and his sickness had almost nothing to do with it.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

ogorodnikov said:


> not really a good example at all, actually. Lesnar came into the UFC and got submitted by Frank Mir in a minute and a half, despite the fact that Mir has non-existent takedown defense. then he beat up a guy in Heath Herring who is notorious for having completely non-existent wrestling. he landed one punch on the feet which Herring didn't even bother to defend, then he got wrestlefucked for the entire duration of the fight. it was a really favorable matchup against a fighter who was way passed his prime.


How is it not a good example? He won the UFC heavyweight title, and defeated some of the greatest fighters UFC had to offer including Frank Mir, the great Randy Couture, and undefeated Shane Carwin who was knocking everyone out in the first round. His average match time was getting a KO victory in 1 minute and 21 seconds. For 12 straight matches.

Shit ass UFC career though, huh? Only beating the arguable two top heavyweights and one the best up and coming heavyweights out there at the time. With barely any MMA training. All on his power, athleticism, and amatuer wrestling background.

As for Frank Mir, yes Mir submitted him. ..and? Lesnar clearly looked dominant before the desperation armbar. I watched that match like everyone else. Not indicative of Lesnar getting owned. The only thing it was indicative of was his lack of knowledge of MMA. He owned Mir in their next meeting for the title.





> then Lesnar won against Couture, but also struggled with him for most of the fight. the Couture fight was when he won the title, and he was also outweighed by a staggering 60 fucking pounds and was 40+ years of age. it was established Lesnar got this title shot way too early, and Dana White wanted to Lesnar to win the title desperately because it would make a shit-ton of money, and i'm sure it did. if Lesnar was gonna beat someone for the title, Couture was the best opportunity for him. and even then, he still couldn't do it easily. obviously Couture being in his 40's was past his prime, as well.


See, I find it hard to take your posts seriously after reading this. I had my suspicions after the first paragraph, but after this it's obvious what you're trying to do. So let me guess, all of Lesnar's wins were either flukes or not impressive despite beating Carwin, Mir, and Couture, but all his losses prove what a shitty fighter strong dudes are huh?

Whatever. I'm not going to dignify your bashing of Couture with any answer besides: He was the UFC heavyweight champ, no amount of bemoaning him will take that away, unless you're seriously trying to claim the UFC heavyweight title doesn't mean shit. Since that's what you're doing indirectly.

I'm also going to take a small clip of that out too for purposes of illumination.



> he was also outweighed by a staggering 60 fucking pounds


Then you admit a larger, stronger man is hard for a smaller man to defeat based on that alone. Exactly what I've been getting at. Not sure why you spent so much time with my discission with someone else when it's obvious you agree that it's stupid as fuck to think being much stronger than someone else isn't a huge advantage like that other nitwit does.

Anyway, Lesnar struggled with Couture because he's one of the best UFC fighters in history. And yes, Lesnar is a great example for Ryback/Punk for that exact reason. Much bigger than Punk, much stronger. Even if Punk did have some great martial arts background (he doesn't), Ryback could get by on minimal skills with sheer power.

As for the getting the title shot too early: well obviouslyhe did. Lesnar was 1-1 in the UFC and 2-1 overall. Not deserving of a shot, and yet, he won against the guy who was the best heavyweight at the time. Brock then proceeds to beat the next two best heavyweights, running the table against the top 3 in a row.




> then he won a rematch with Frank Mir who came into the fight with a horrific gameplan. first he came out in interviews and thought size was a huge difference, but then after more evaluation, decided it was actually a technical thing. Mir technically wasn't as good as Lesnar in the half guard position.


Long story short, he got tossed by Lesnar. First win was a fluke with the desperation armbar. That's 2 top notch heavyweights down.




> next, he beat Carwin in what could've been one of the most unimpressive, embarrassing HW title fights in recent UFC history. Lesnar gets clipped a few times, gets scared, turtles up and gets his forearms punched mercilessly for the entire duration of the first round. Carwin, who was also a big man like Lesnar, was then gassed completely. Lesnar proceeded to take him down and submit him, but Carwin was basically a sack of potatoes by that point.


Carwin had arguably the best punching power in the business. Like I already said, his matches lasted 1 minute and 21 seconds on AVERAGE, with a KO victory. What should Lesnar have done? Punched through it and got knocked the fuck out like everyone else?

You bash Lesnar earlier, now you bash him for fighting smart? lol. For a guy who has seen fit to claim I didn't know "diddly poo" about fighting for posting about Del Rio getting KOed in one shot (which he did), you sure as hell don't know shit yourself. You critique smart fighting, bash power fighting, then try to explain away every victory Lesnar got over the top heavyweights in the UFC as if they were flukey wins. Your post has become a sad state of affairs.




> then Lesnar got outwrestled and completely raped and embarrassed by Cain Velasquez, who usually comes into fights at around 220 pounds, while Lesnar is usually 265+. kinda shits all over your example there. then he got embarrassed by Alistair Overeem.


So Lesnar beating 3 people smaller than him isn't a good example, but losing to a guy smaller is a great example? Terrible cherry picker's logic at work.

Velasquez is also a black belt in brazillian jiu jitsu. Don't compare that shit to CM Punk who's a white belt in that shit. Btw, that's the only martial arts belt he even has. Literally. That's the extent of Punk's martial arts expertise. Other than "being a UFC fan".

He's also 240, not 220. So it's about a 20-25 lb difference. Ryback's billed weight vs Punk's is a 70 lb difference. 20 lbs difference isn't the same as 70. In case you're terrible at math, which apparently you are, 70 is 3 1/2 times more than 20. So that wouldn't be applicable with the Ryback/Punk comparison. Velasquez makes Punk look like a bitch.




> kind of a weird example, really. i did get a good laugh out of "beat the shit out of the UFC to win the title." though. the dude was fucking 4-3 in the UFC. :lmao


Beating Frank Mir, Randy Couture, and Shane Carwin. Losses included a fluke loss to Mir for his first match which you can throw out, and 2 losses after battling with a stomach condition which forced him to miss multiple fight dates.

Meanwhile, he was 4-1 in UFC with only the fluke loss to Mir before the 2 losses due to fighting through illness which he still has. Won 3 straight fights against the top 2 heavyweights and 1 of the top 2-3 prospect heavyweights. Won heavyweight title, defended it twice.

Definitely a successful UFC career.




> edit: also, just for fun, i seem to remember Yoshi Tatsu beating up Sheamus almost onto the verge of tears, so that's pretty cool.


That dumbass bleacher report story. fpalm

That site is as reputable as your cousin's friend's brother's uncle's roomate who used to work with a guy that knew a guy that heard a story from somewhere he can't remember.




> edit2: one more thing, i'm pretty sure you were the one who said that ADR got "KTFO" by the first strike landed in his MMA fight with Mirko Filipovic, and you called it embarrassing. the funny part was that it was a headkick, which is what Mirko Crocop was known for, and headkicks hurt like fuck and can knock you unconscious really easily.
> 
> i sincerely apologize if that wasn't you, but if it was, you know diddly poo about fighting.


Any strike to the head hurts like fuck and can knock you unconscious easily. Kicks aren't unique in that. The kicks Punk throws are also slow and telegraphed. You'd have to be pretty dumb or have the reflexes of an aging panda to get hit in the head with one of Punk's slow wind up kicks without blocking it.

I also don't see how pointing out how ADR getting KOTFO in one blow at the start of a fight being embarrassing = doesn't know "diddly poo" about fighting. Getting KOTFO in one blow by anything is embarrassing. Period.

By no form of even *******, shit-tastic logic is me saying that embarrassing somehow equate to not knowing about fighting. You're straw grasping after a shitty post with cherry picking of stuff that either barely applied or didn't apply to the discussion, and desperate rationalizations of Lesnar's UFC career victories over big name fighters.


In summary:

Ryback would destroy 9/10 people Punk's size, and probably 24/25 people noticeably smaller than Punk.

Can someone Punk's size beat someone the size of Ryback? Of course. Someone smaller than Punk could. Anything can happen. 

Did I ever say they couldn't? No.

Is it likely they could? No.

Why isn't it likely? Because for a weakling to beat Ryback (without weapons and in a fair, clean fight), he would have to know a lot of martial arts. Most people do not know martial arts. Most people have either zero fighting experience, or next to zero. What moves they do know are very basic and unimpressive. Ryback's huge strength advantage makes everything he does hurt that much more, and makes it that much harder to get him in any sort of hold.

The smaller and weaker you get compared to Ryback and his power (or throw in Lesnar if you want), your chances of beating the guy in a fight get more and more thrown out the window.

This is basic ass logic. If you seriously think average people are easily able to beat guys like Ryback and Lesnar, YOU don't know shit about fighting. You're living in a delusional fantasy world where you think David beats Goliath roughly half the time if he tries hard enough or knows a few kick moves and holds. It doesn't work that way. Sometimes Goliath beats the shit out of David. And by sometimes I mean most of the time.


And before you go off on some lame ass rant again which loosely applies to what we're talking about, I would be saying the same thing in reference to two guys of the same size, with one knowing martials arts and the other not. Or a guy being a martial arts master, but slightly weaker than the other guy. Obviously it helps in fights.

Thing is, Punk isn't a martial arts master. He's a white belt in one art. He's also (guesstimating here) maybe half as strong as Ryback. At best 60-66% as strong, but that's a huge push and extremely unlikely. He's a slightly above average athlete with slightly more than normal strength for his size and build. And yes, I can certainly say that assuredly because I am nearly the exact same height and build as Punk. Ryback on the other hand is a couple inches taller and a hell of a lot stronger.

When one guy has a distinct advantage (strength, size), it's the much safer bet to pick them in a fight.

Facts: Ryback is clearly stronger than Punk by around 75-100%. He's also younger, faster, and a better athlete. Ryback is also a more intimidating and angry person with more displayed energy. He also has a reach advantage.

Punk is a white belt in one martial art and is a UFC fan. I'm trying to think of other advantages he may have but I can't.

Compare and contrast.

If you seriously look at Ryback and Punk, and think Punk is the tougher guy, then lol...


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> yes, it was. he was facing a Mir that had just come back from a severe leg injury, who was 2-2 in his last 4 fights and only looked relatively impressive in one of them in Hardonk. even then, that was a favorable matchup for Mir. i like Mir too, but he fought someone he should've beaten, and he did. oh gee, i guess that means i'm devaluing my favorite fighter, right?


I hope you mean that he had recently started to look good again because he came back from his injury two years before the Brock fight.

And here I'm starting to lose your train of thought. You say that Mir should have beaten Lesnar but Mir was still somehow a favorable match up for him? It's not a favorable match up because Lesnar was expected to take Mir down and everyone should have felt that Mir was superior on the ground (which he also was, at that point). A favorable match up would have been to have Lesnar fight Mir's last win, since not only is it lower on the rankings but also a striker that's not even remotely as dangerous on the ground.



ogorodnikov said:


> Lesnar's strength considered of wrestling. with that, would come a pulverizing top game. he had no striking. Mir, who was 2-2 in his last 4 fights, comes into the fight with some striking skill (not overly good at the time, but still infinitely better than Lesnar's), a questionable gas tank, no takedown defense and submissions. why would Mir try to purposely allow himself to get taken down? why WOULDN'T Mir care about getting taken down and being put in a bad position? if he didn't care, he wasn't looking at his own skillset with objectivity, which he has also been guilty of in the past. there's a difference when Lesnar was an elite wrestler that outweighed Mir and obviously had more strength than him. so once AGAIN, Mir indeed cared about takedown defense, or atleast he should've. as a fan analyzing the fight, you'd want Mir to keep it standing up if you wanted him to win. he had been finished on the ground for all 3 of his losses up until that point. hardly "mindboggling" :lol


Wrestlers with too little submission wrestling experience generally don't fare well on top of great guard players and Mir is really good off is back, both with submissions and sweeps. As I said before, while Lesnar could be expected to have good control he wasn't expected to have learned enough submission defense to fend off a good BJJ black belt.

And as for Mir's mind set, he wasn't afraid of being taken down. He said it before the fight, and he showed it by mostly throwing kicks in the little stand up that was. Note that the second time Mir went down to the mat he was knocked down (although part of it was poor balance).



ogorodnikov said:


> that's the thing, he COULD HAVE DONE THAT. but the way Lesnar fought, he was completely out of control and erratic and let Mir attempt submissions in wild scrambles. Lesnar was always capable of taking Mir down and controlling him, because Mir is a submission fighter. he has never really showcased excellent sweeps or striking defense, so Lesnar could have done what he did in the second fight, but chose not to. he lost, but either way, he still had a favorable matchup. you know, favorable as in, he can take this guy down and control him easily. Dana chose someone who was a former HW champion too, to no surprise.


We'll disagree on that one there. First of all, that Lesnar fought very frenetically is not something you can remove. That has to do with experience and knowledge, and that's the kind of fighter he was at that point. Lesnar wasn't nearly as good on the ground as he was in the second fight either. He hired Comprido to teach him BJJ and that elevated his ground game a lot. In the second fight it's not just patience that differs, he has a much better base in his control in order to neutralize Mir.

Who do you think would be hard to control on the ground, if not a submission fighter? Wrestlers generally aren't any good off their backs until they've trained for it and strikers are of course even worse. Mir was just what you don't want as a wrestler, someone that submits people regularly from the back and that has lots of overall MMA experience to cover the gaps that a pure BJJ fighter naturally has.

When you use the word "easy" it should be something that actually is easy. By calling it easy to handle Mir on the ground you'd have to go to really extreme words to describe how it is to handle a pure striker on the ground.



ogorodnikov said:


> uh, okay, where was this? :lol


Let me get this straight. I said Mir wrote it on his site and you ask where it was? On his site. I take it that you've just started following him recently then?



ogorodnikov said:


> that doesn't make any sense.


So you mean that you didn't know that a submission attempt has to go pretty far in order to be scored as such? Then I've guess you've learned something that will make the decisions easier to follow.



ogorodnikov said:


> Brock was so good at defending armbars that he almost got caught in 2 or 3 of them, before ultimately getting kneebar'd 1 minute and 30 seconds. you make it sound like the fight lasted for 5 fucking rounds. Lesnar took him down, wildly threw GnP and got submitted in a minute and a half. he almost got caught before that. the fact that you're using his brute force as "NICE" armbar defense is laughable in itself. oh i'm sorry, had Brock not been SO GOOD at defending armbars, he would've lost earlier than 1:30. unreal.
> 
> and you talk about me devaluing people. you make Lesnar sound like a god at defending armbars. that's fucking FUNNY.


If you keep the proper position to begin with you don't have to defend any armbars. Armbar defense is used when there's an actual attempt going on.

First of all you need to increase your attention span to what's been said before. I originally praised Lesnar's defense in the context of his experience level, as he defended much better than was expected of him. Seconly, as said, Frank Mir disagrees with you because he was very surprised that he couldn't finish his armbar attempts. So yes, if Brock had been worse he'd had lost sooner than 1:30.



ogorodnikov said:


> you're completely and absolutely enamored with comparing two completely different fighters. just... absolutely fucking obsessed. is this your way of confusing people to hide the fact that you have absolutely no idea as to what you are saying?
> 
> Roger Gracie's BJJ compared to Frank Mir's. uh, okay. well, Roger is a whole lot better at defending strikes and sweeps, so there's that. Mir is better at viciously attempting submissions. even on the GROUND, they're complete polar opposites. :lmao
> 
> by the way, it doesn't really matter what Mir himself said. hes been known to overrate himself drastically. objectively, it was a favorable matchup for Lesnar. Mir has problems with striking defense on the ground. i know i already said that, but since you completely ignored it for the umpteenth time, i felt like repeating it anyway.


So you don't even get that it's the mindset I was comparing, and that it's the mindset (realistic or not) that affects whether they care about TDD or not? You've both said that Mir was worried about takedowns and that he didn't care because he overrates himself. Pick one and stick with it.

And I haven't used what Mir said as the sole argument, I've used that to show that it was consistency across the board. As said, it was blatantly obvious that Mir didn't care if he was taken down during the fight. Let me ask you a question. If you go into a fight with someone that you don't know too much about other than that you think he's a pure wrestler, and you don't want to be taken down, should you use mainly kicks in your stand up? I'll leave you to answer, but I'll point out that Mir mostly threw kicks.



ogorodnikov said:


> Herring was shot when he came into the UFC: fact
> Herring had non-existent wrestling: fact
> Herring lost to an overall subpar fighter, but a wrestler in Jake O'Brien: fact
> Lesnar had a substantial advantage in wrestling: fact
> ...


I wouldn't say he was shot. He was declining but not completely shot, since he still could hang decently with Nogueira (he lost worse before). I agree that he doesn't have good wrestling. Jake O'Brien wasn't seen as sub par at that time, he went to 10-0 when he beat Herring and then lost to Arlovski, Velazquez and Jon Jones before being released, which is a really tough set of opponents. O'Brien didn't turn out well, but he looked decent but boring prospect earlier. And yes, Lesnar had the substantial advantage in wrestling which was, as I said, the reason I bet on Lesnar (and got tons of crap for it on MMA boards).

My point was that when you have a fighter that's 1-1, fighting someone like Herring can't just be described as "easy match up". Herring was still top 20 and how many fighters fight a top 20 guy in their third fight?

I don't know if I forgot it or not but I also meant to say that you're wrong when you said that Herring didn't even bother defending Brock's punch. Herring was surprised and got hit hard, he wasn't dumb enough to stand and let someone hit him. The punch actually broke his face and pretty much made him retire because he just didn't heal up well from it for a long time.



ogorodnikov said:


> why would i think what is a good point? the ORIGINAL ARGUMENT was that there's a large amount of data that suggests big guys can beat up little guys more often than not. then i called out that guy for using an atrocious example in Brock Lesnar, someone said Lesnar beating Couture was extremely impressive, so i said it wasn't all that great as he made it out to be.
> 
> yes, Couture beat Sylvia and Gonzaga. Couture dominated Sylvia and outwrestled him, and he also dominated and outwrestled/clinched Gonzaga. once again, two completely different fighters. three, actually, in this case. then again, you can't help but compare 2 polar opposite things. :lol


I don't know how impressive the other guy made it sound, but to go into MMA and beat a top 3 HW (which he was, which makes size and age moot) in your fourth fight is pretty damn impressive.

It's not two polar opposite things. You sound like a teenager with all your exaggerations. Please learn some nuanced language. Couture showed again that he can hang in wrestling with bigger guys against Lesnar because it was Couture that got the better of the wrestling exchanges (it was very close, but still in favor of Couture). Lesnar beat Couture purely by stand up, which was very surprising.



ogorodnikov said:


> because i'm trying to justify why i don't think Lesnar was that great, and for some reason you have a problem with it and have typed up a massive novel filled with contradictions and goofy comparisons. it's really weird, to be quite honest with you.


I've too said that Lesnar was far from the best HW but I explained why I think you went to far since he deserves respect for getting so far with so little experience. Sure, he had lots of help thanks to his fame but in the octagon he still had to do it himself and racked up three top 10 wins, won the belt and defended it twice.

I haven't been contradicting myself (you did it with Mir though) and I can tell you why you think my comparisons are weird, and it's because you make dumb conclusions. We talk about being afraid of the takedown and I compare two BJJ fighters. Instead of thinking that I compare them in their mind set you go on to think that I compare what they actually do when they hit the ground. That's not particularly smart, I'm afraid. As for novels, I think your posts have been consistently longer than mine.



ogorodnikov said:


> yes, i have a Frank Mir avatar of him holding up his fists for shits and giggles. what the fuck? hahahaha. what a reach.


But you just proved my point. You say he's your favorite fighter and I still have to sit here and tell you what Frank Mir said after the first Lesnar fight. If I hadn't learned not to do that I would have been sure that you already knew that, but obviously you didn't.



ogorodnikov said:


> but Mir still had a wrestling weakness, so this entire paragraph you just typed out doesn't mean a damn thing. yeah, Mir's body was working at full capacity, that's marvelous. he still had a wrestling weakness. so once again, this is another shitty example. Do I really have to spell out every reference to something just a few paragraphs earlier?


Please, at least try to apply some reading comprehension. I originally made that quick point to show that he was proven to be back in shape and then you went and did one of your normal retarded conclusions and thought I meant something completely different. I naturally feel the need to show you what I meant, and now you think that original short comment is a big deal when you're the reason that I have to keep writing about it.



ogorodnikov said:


> "isn't working on it"? no, that's an excuse. but again, like i said, it has nothing to do with anything. you seem to be adding in these goofy sub-arguments for some reason. my guess is it's a way to confuse me and make me give up or something?


No, that's not an excuse. You seem like one of those people that try to make your own truth. If I say something and clarify that I meant it as a negative, only a complete moron would say that I said something positive. To not work on your flaws is one of the biggest flaws a fighter could ever have. It's a huge criticism to Lesnar and can't in any way be an excuse because it's all on him. An excuse is when you blame things you don't have full control over.

And you seem to do a good job of confusing yourself, seeing what conclusions you draw from comparisons.



ogorodnikov said:


> so yeah, Mir wanted the fight on the feet, but had no way of keeping it there. hence, it was a favorable matchup against a fighter that could've potentially been out of the door and a shell of his former self.


Sigh, this is getting dumber and dumber. He had no way of keeping it on his feet? How about starting by not primarily using kicks in the stand up!?

The first time it hit the ground Mir was taken down on a leg kick. The second time it hit the ground Mir was knocked down by a punch to the face (again following a kick). You clearly don't remember what happened, or you know too little to draw any relevant conclusions from it.



ogorodnikov said:


> but he was far from his prime. he lost to Jake O'Brien, had a shitty fight against Nogueira and an ultra shitty fight against Kongo. kinda different from "sweeping Fedor" like YOU said, isn't it?


It has to do with giving relevant information. Saying that someone is out of his prime means very little. It could mean that he's slightly worse than he was at his best, or he could have degenerated into a punching bag. Without more information it's a vague statement. Therefor mentioning his recent fights gives some more info to go on. As for his fight with Nog, he at least did better than his previous one.



ogorodnikov said:


> you shouldn't be upset by it, you should re-think about your stance on how a fight is supposed to be broken down, and evaluation Mir as a fighter way better. because you quite literally don't know shit about him. i've followed his entire career. you say Mir has a better ground game than Lesnar and then completely disregard how he's been criticized for GnP defense. you're just making simpleton statements and out of this world comparisons.
> 
> so, to sum up:
> 
> ...


Regardless of how little I know about Mir I obviously know more than you. GnP defense doesn't mean as much when you have a pure wrestler with little MMA training. That's why most wrestlers that come into MMA become boring control fighters for a long time, before they start hitting their stride. To assume that Lesnar would have had serious GnP was illogical and the result was that Mir got plenty of opportunities to submit him. Your stance on the stand up got more put to shame since Mir was the one getting knocked down, not Lesnar (although I admit that was as unexpected as Mir getting the sub was expected).

What happened was that I felt you were being too negative and pointed out why, plus pointed out some mistakes. You took equal offense to that and here we are.

Finally you're wrong in that Lesnar wasn't hindered significantly by his disease. As I said, usually when that happens it means the end of an athletic career, even when it doesn't involve contact sports like MMA. But I have stated that I don't think Lesnar would have beaten Velasquez or Overeem anyway since they were just on a level that Lesnar can't be expected to reach so late in his life.

Can I end by asking a question about you? Do you compete and/or train in martial arts? If you do you don't have to give detailed information. I never list what I've done since I don't want my forum accounts linked to my real person. I'm just curious since it might put the discussion in a different light.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> I would be saying the same thing in reference to two guys of the same size, with one knowing martials arts and the other not. Or a guy being a martial arts master, but slightly weaker than the other guy. Obviously it helps in fights.
> 
> Thing is, Punk isn't a martial arts master. He's a white belt in one art. He's also (guesstimating here) maybe half as strong as Ryback. At best 60-66% as strong, but that's a huge push and extremely unlikely. He's a slightly above average athlete with slightly more than normal strength for his size and build. And yes, I can certainly say that assuredly because I am nearly the exact same height and build as Punk. Ryback on the other hand is a couple inches taller and a hell of a lot stronger.
> 
> ...


Size definitely counts in fighting, otherwise there wouldn't be weight classes. Ryback has a clear advantage there. His anger is detrimental to him though since none of the best fighters fight with emotion.

But if I were to just look at the two, only taking into account what my eyes see, I can't say which is the tougher of the two. Ryback has the obvious "beach muscle" build that doesn't look like that of a fighter (some do have it, most don't). Punk could be one as he looks somewhat similar to Anderson Silva in build. Especially since I've been in martial arts so long I know better than to judge people by their looks.

As for martial arts skills vs size, a master can overcome a lot more than a slight size/strength disadvantage. The mediocre (seen in world level context) fetherweight Roger Huerta beat the shit out of a big former NFL linebacker.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Evil Peter said:


> I'll put the things actually on topic in it's own post. We should perhaps take the MMA discussion elsewhere since I'm not sure other people are interested in it.
> 
> Size definitely counts in fighting, otherwise there wouldn't be weight classes. Ryback has a clear advantage there. His anger is detrimental to him though since none of the best fighters fight with emotion.
> 
> ...


Anger's an advantage in non regulated fights. Especially when we're not talking about 5-10 year pros at specific forms of fighting like boxing or MMA. I think it's safe to assume neither Punk or Ryback have been in many (or any) serious forms of regulated fighting. If you have a guy that's got that extra gear of meanness to him to go that extra mile or push through a bit of pain to stay on the offensive, that's going to give him an edge vs a low energy guy who's not trying to do much but defend himself or get out of having to fight in the first place. That's where I was going with that.

I'm not sure I can believe that you "couldn't say who looks tougher", when Punk looks like a slightly above average man and Ryback looks massive. Looks aren't everything, but if we're going on looks alone, it's certainly not remotely close. You can't compare him to Silva either. . .because Silva's dangerous due to his skills, not his body neccessarily (though he obviously keeps himself in excellent shape). Doesn't he legit know like 4 or 5 martial arts? I remember reading awhile back that he has black belts in 4 forms. Probably knows more than that too. vs Punk's one white belt. You're comparing his body type to skilled guys and saying "see?". Not trying to bash you since most of the stuff you're saying (in your other posts) I agree with, but that would only really be relevant if I said Punk couldn't beat Ryback even if he was a black belt in 4 martial arts and knew other ones too, plus had a 32-4 MMA career.

If I said that, which I didn't. . .then that'd be very relevant. My point was that if you take two guys, one much stronger (and also younger and faster), and match them up, the bigger guy wins most of the time. I didn't say all. There's always a fluke strike KO in any fight, or injury occurances, or the chance that the smaller guy simply has a much larger base of knowledge for martial arts whereas the bigger guy doesn't know anything. That's why I didn't say all, and instead said usually. I don't, and never did dispute that a guy Punk's size could beat a Ryback sized guy. I'm saying they usually won't, and it's at least 80%. You're contrasting too much with professional MMA and not regular people. In MMA, it's probably more like 55-60% than 80-90%.

If you consider that there's 7 billion people on the planet, and roughly half are men (3.5 billion), and that say, 10% of them really know how to fight very well (350 million){and I am probably overestimating there}, and that of said fighters, most of which are probably in great shape or are big and strong like Ryback (we'll say 1/2 - 2/3s, 175-231 million), that makes for about 2.5-3.3% of the planet that would have a gambler's odds advantage of beating Ryback in a fight, assuming Ryback at least has slightly above average fighting experience and knowledge. So I'm give him next to nothing in assumptions. Or 5-6.6% of men. Actually, since there are more women on the planet, it's probably more like 5.4-7%.

And I'm throwing in other muscleheads too, not just good, average-sized fighters. And the numbers don't include the chances of a fluke loss by a "lucky" move, so I'll even say add about 50% more chance of a loss just for the hell of it. . .and it's around 10% of men on the planet could beat Ryback. And that's a very generous estimate. Consider, do you think 1/10 people on this forum could? I sure as hell don't.

That's what I was getting at. Not that it was impossible for a guy Punk's size to beat someone Ryback's size. Just that the statistical odds of someone that's in Ryback shape beating someone in Punk's shape are vastly in favor of Ryback.

I wasn't in any way bemoaning the funtionality of martial arts. Simply stressing the point that power means a hell of a lot more in a fight than that guy was giving it credit for. The way he was talking, he was acting like it was a nearly irrelevant factor.



> As for martial arts skills vs size, a master can overcome a lot more than a slight size/strength disadvantage.


I never said or disputed that. That's just the other side of the coin. Huge strength advantage: beats small strength most of the time. Huge skill advantage: beats low skill most of the time. However, slightly above average skill and slightly above average size vs average skill and nearly double the strength? I can't give that to the smaller guy unless he gets lucky or has a psychological advantage in some way. 

Judging based on what we know of both guys (strength level, fitness level, background experience, what little we know of their psychology, age, athleticism, energy level), Ryback would beat Punk's ass in a fight. Punk's only chance would've been if he was a martial arts master, but he's just a white belt in one art. His character is that he knows a lot of technical fighting moves, but in reality he's just a UFC fan that dabbled in learning one martial art for a couple weeks. He'd have to be very lucky to beat Ryback. It'd give him a 20% chance at best of being able to beat Ryback. What about you? Based on what we know of them.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

you seem to be confused here. just to clarify, i never said if i think a big guy can beat a small guy in general or vice versa, because i don't really give a shit. it's a ridiculous topic. it largely depends on your credentials. all i said was your example of Lesnar who "beat the shit out of the UFC and took their HW title" was a completely senseless, just unbelievably stupid example with little to no thought process behind it.

even the guy i'm disagreeing with about Lesnar's career thinks your example of Lesnar is fucking stupid beyond comprehension.



SinJackal said:


> How is it not a good example? He won the UFC heavyweight title, and defeated some of the greatest fighters UFC had to offer including Frank Mir,


Frank Mir wasn't even ranked in the top 10 at the time of his fight. how is that "some of the greatest fighters the UFC had to offer"? your lack of knowledge is really showing here. because there's a very good chance you don't know, Frank Mir was HW champion, before he had a motorcycle accident and a very serious injury. he suffered from depression. he rushed back to the Octagon and had a few tough fights, going 2-2 in his last 4 before fighting Lesnar. only one of those wins were relatively impressive too, but it was a favorable matchup for him as well. so for you to say that Mir in that current state was "one of the best the UFC had to offer" is completely asinine.



> the great Randy Couture


40+ years old, essentially a LHW and way past his prime but okay.



> and undefeated Shane Carwin who was knocking everyone out in the first round. His average match time was getting a KO victory in 1 minute and 21 seconds. For 12 straight matches.


Carwin is a wrestler that isn't good at setting up his takedowns, with little to no technique in the stand up department, and a questionable gas tank. he's really powerful, that's about it. his stand-up technique consists of a 1-2 combo, and that's quite literally it. he was being out-struck by Christian Wellisch, who isn't good at all, before he won with a 1-2 combo. he was getting outstruck and was actually staggered by a punch from Neil Wain, an overweight English brawler with limited ability, before he took him down with a horribly timed takedown and won by GNP. Gonzaga outstruck Carwin before losing to the dreaded 1-2 combo, and Frank Mir also outstruck Carwin in the standup department before losing via strikes in the clinch. his best win was Mir, but Mir also came into the fight with a horrid gameplan. other than that, he isn't that impressive at all. Mir could easily win a rematch too barring another dumb gameplan, his standup and gas tank is infinitely better and Carwin's striking defense also leaves a lot to be desired. aside from being powerful and being able to use his strength to takedown weaker opponents (despite his deplorable timing), he just... isn't that good. at all.

Carwin has also gassed both times he's left the first round. while he "punched himself out" against Lesnar, he was already dead tired after that round. it was extreme. i mean... Lesnar took him down and it was like grappling with a sack of potatoes. he got submitted by a negative blue belt. it was sad. then against JDS, he was mostly on the receiving end of the punishment and he still gassed, despite being slimmer.



> Shit ass UFC career though, huh?


nobody said it was a "shit ass" UFC career. i said your example of Lesnar beating up fighters in the UFC despite a 4-3 record was beyond retarded, which it is. the fact that even this other guy i'm arguing with agrees with me here must say a lot about it. it was just a really, really poor example. i'm sure you could've found a better one, but you rushed and said Lesnar "beating the shit out of the UFC" instead. pretty horrid example, followed by some pretty horrible logic to boot, as you're showcasing here.



> Only beating the arguable two top heavyweights and one the best up and coming heavyweights out there at the time. With barely any MMA training. All on his power, athleticism, and amatuer wrestling background.


he lost to Mir and Cain. so again, your example sucks. big time.



> As for Frank Mir, yes Mir submitted him. ..and? Lesnar clearly looked dominant before the desperation armbar.


uh, Mir didn't win that with an armbar. he won with a kneebar. 



> Not indicative of Lesnar getting owned.


he lost in a minute and 30 seconds. he also was at risk of a submission for the entire duration of that 1 minute and 30 seconds because of his lack of knowledge. so yes, he did get "owned." he tapped out. he gave up. it wasn't a 5 round ass kicking followed by a miracle submission. he landed some GnP, but in return Mir also almost submitted him multiple times and then still won fast as fuck via submission. so yeah, the smaller person beat the bigger person here. convincingly.




> See, I find it hard to take your posts seriously after reading this. I had my suspicions after the first paragraph, but after this it's obvious what you're trying to do. So let me guess, all of Lesnar's wins were either flukes or not impressive despite beating Carwin, Mir, and Couture, but all his losses prove what a shitty fighter strong dudes are huh?


i didn't say they weren't impressive. the Trifektah guy or whatever his name was made it sound like Lesnar was elite. i'm explaining why he's overrating Lesnar and overrating his victories. so much like your Lesnar example to start off this whole thing, your guess was equally as wrong and equally as stupid and senseless.



> Whatever. I'm not going to dignify your bashing of Couture with any answer besides: He was the UFC heavyweight champ, no amount of bemoaning him will take that away, unless you're seriously trying to claim the UFC heavyweight title doesn't mean shit. Since that's what you're doing indirectly.


no, i'm not. i'm saying Lesnar got his title shot way too quickly. he got a title shot while being 1-1 in the UFC. it's been established that Dana White gave him a title shot for obvious reasons, to make money off of the fight and potential reign at champion. if he was going to win the title, facing a 40+ year old Couture that was way past his prime, who was also outweighed heavily was the time to do it. Lesnar got the most favorable matchups in the UFC, as a way to make money. he fought a former champion in his debut, who was having trouble getting back on track, who also has a wrestling weakness. then he fought ANOTHER fighter with no wrestling takedown defense, and then someone he outweighed by 60+ pounds in a rushed title shot. then he fought the same former HW champion again, and Mir fought like shit in the rematch. he didn't make it competitive because of his bizarre gameplan, which has also been established by both Mir and the MMA community in it's entirety.

like i've said time and time again, even if we're pretending you guys are right about Lesnar's wins being SO incredibly impressive, this all has nothing to do with your horrible example of Lesnar beating up smaller guys in the UFC, considering he was 4-3 in the UFC. your argument is out of this world shaky.



> Then you admit a larger, stronger man is hard for a smaller man to defeat based on that alone. Exactly what I've been getting at. Not sure why you spent so much time with my discission with someone else when it's obvious you agree that it's stupid as fuck to think being much stronger than someone else isn't a huge advantage like that other nitwit does.


i don't really know or care one way or another, just saying your example was atrocious.



> Anyway, Lesnar struggled with Couture because he's one of the best UFC fighters in history.


except he wasn't at the time. no need to reach. Takanori Gomi is one of the best LW's in MMA history, and he isn't good anymore. 



> And yes, Lesnar is a great example for Ryback/Punk for that exact reason. Much bigger than Punk, much stronger. Even if Punk did have some great martial arts background (he doesn't), Ryback could get by on minimal skills with sheer power.


i don't care.



> Brock then proceeds to beat the next two best heavyweights, running the table against the top 3 in a row.


but he still lost to Mir and Cain, who were smaller than him.



> Long story short, he got tossed by Lesnar. First win was a fluke with the desperation armbar. That's 2 top notch heavyweights down.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

so you DO think Mir won by armbar the first fight?! holy shit, that's fucking gold right there. also, lol'd hard at "first win was a fluke." that's how you know you're reaching.



> Carwin had arguably the best punching power in the business. Like I already said, his matches lasted 1 minute and 21 seconds on AVERAGE, with a KO victory. What should Lesnar have done? Punched through it and got knocked the fuck out like everyone else?


i already explained to you why Carwin was overrated. Lesnar still had an embarrassing fight against him. Carwin showed how inexperienced and overrated he was when he punched himself out and lost. it wasn't an impressive showing from Lesnar at all. it drew criticism that a HW champion shouldn't be fighting the way he does, and it proved to be right when he constantly reacted to being hit in a horrible, horrible way.



> You bash Lesnar earlier, now you bash him for fighting smart?


fighting smart? how is being scared to get hit, and almost running to the corner and covering up smart? did he anticipate that Carwin would punch himself out like that? that's fighting smart?! :lmao

he didn't fight smart. he got lucky Carwin made a terrible mistake and kept punching, and punching, and punching, having almost all of his strikes blocked and gassing himself out. it was something out of the fucking Simpsons. yet, you call it fighting smart. oh man, thats fucking hysterical. :lol :lol :lol

almost as funny as you thinking Mir won the first fight via armbar. 



> lol. For a guy who has seen fit to claim I didn't know "diddly poo" about fighting


Mir won by armbar, remember? LOL



> for posting about Del Rio getting KOed in one shot (which he did)


you made a post in a thread about ADR wanting to leave the WWE, which was never confirmed to be true as much as i know. you then said "WTF is he gonna do? go back to MMA where he gets KTFO by the first strike landed??"

despite the fact that he was fighting one of the most feared strikers in MMA's entire history in Mirko Crocop. getting KO'd by Crocop is hardly embarrassing. he did it to a lot of quality fighters. you basically implied that Del Rio had no chin or heart because he lost to the first strike that "landed," despite it being one of the hardest strikes in MMA, if not the most devastating one. yeah a Crocop headkick is really fucking embarrassing. 

almost as embarrassing as thinking Mir won at UFC 81 by armbar. 



> So Lesnar beating 3 people smaller than him isn't a good example, but losing to a guy smaller is a great example?


because he was given the best possible matchups to build him up and make money off of. and he still lost one of them. then later lost to Cain Velasquez, who he outweighed by 30+ pounds. which comes back to your terrible example.



> Velasquez is also a black belt in brazillian jiu jitsu. Don't compare that shit to CM Punk who's a white belt in that shit.


uh, no, he's a brown belt actually. more lack of knowledge. and nobody ever compared him to CM Punk in any way, what on earth are you babbling on about?




> Beating Frank Mir, Randy Couture, and Shane Carwin. Losses included a fluke loss to Mir for his first match which you can throw out,


no you can't. he lost fair and square. funny how you can call Mir's win a fluke, then you champion Brock Lesnar after the method he beat Shane Carwin. that's fucking funny.



> and 2 losses after battling with a stomach condition which forced him to miss multiple fight dates.


excuses. he fought the exact same way he did before and after diverticulitis. poorly set up takedowns, and no idea how to react when he got hit. add shitty standup to boot. so let me get this straight, Lesnar doesn't train for MMA for THIRTY years, beats up a bunch of people (in reality, they were the easiest fights for Lesnar to win), then he gets a stomach condition, and ironically he starts losing as soon as he starts facing much different competition that i pointed out? once again, when you bring up diverticulitis, you don't even argue against me. you are re-enforcing my point. 



> Definitely a successful UFC career.


but he was 4-3. so not really a good way to show big guys beating up small guys. like... at all.



> That dumbass bleacher report story. fpalm
> 
> That site is as reputable as your cousin's friend's brother's uncle's roomate who used to work with a guy that knew a guy that heard a story from somewhere he can't remember.


well Yoshi himself commented on it but okay. even if we pretend that it isn't true, it's still better than the dogshit awful example you have.




> Any strike to the head hurts like fuck and can knock you unconscious easily.


uh, no it can't. a jab is a strike to the head. does that "hurt like fuck"? there are fighters that aren't known for their power that can hit another fighter a lot and still never hurt him. what are you talking about?



> Kicks aren't unique in that. The kicks Punk throws are also slow and telegraphed. You'd have to be pretty dumb or have the reflexes of an aging panda to get hit in the head with one of Punk's slow wind up kicks without blocking it.


i don't care about how well CM Punk or Ryback can fight. you're blending in two of your goofy arguments for a really weird reason.



> I also don't see how pointing out how ADR getting KOTFO in one blow at the start of a fight being embarrassing = doesn't know "diddly poo" about fighting.


i already explained it. you directly implieid that he had no chin or heart when you said "OMG WTF IS DEL RIO GONNA DO? GO BACK TO MMA WHERE HE GETS KTFO BY THE FIRST STRIKE HE GETS HIT WITH?!" you downplayed a Mirko Crocop headkick, and that's weird.



> Getting KOTFO in one blow by anything is embarrassing. Period.


no it's not. Crocop KO'd a lot of people. it wasn't embarrassing. he was good at it. 

i don't know what's worse:

1) you thinking Mir won by armbar at UFC 81
2) saying Cain is a black belt in BJJ
3) saying ADR losing to Mirko Crocop who he was outmatched severely in is embarrassing. it's not like he lost to a lesser fighter. you quite literally have zero idea as to what you are saying evidenced by these 3 things. that and you keep bringing up CM Punk and Ryback. i couldn't possibly care any less than i already do.



> By no form of even *******, shit-tastic logic is me saying that embarrassing somehow equate to not knowing about fighting. You're straw grasping after a shitty post with cherry picking of stuff that either barely applied or didn't apply to the discussion, and desperate rationalizations of Lesnar's UFC career victories over big name fighters.


Mir won via desperation armbar. i cannot stress this enough.

Mir won via desperation armbar.

Mir won via desperation armbar.

:lmao


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

@SinJackal
Yes, I don't disagree with that Ryback should be significantly tougher if they are at fairly equal skill. Hence my comment on that weight classes are there for a reason in martial arts. The point I made was just that, while it can often be true, it's not always possible to judge people by how they look, even when it comes to people not trained to fight (just as some that are trained just don't do well when it gets real).

My point about Anderson Silva was only related to my comment about only being able to judge what I see. Anderson is obviously fit but doesn't have a too impressive build and his voice makes him seem even less scary, although when you also gain the advantage of knowledge about him it becomes different since he's arguably P4P the best MMA fighter ever.

So it's certainly not unlikely that Ryback could beat Punk (or rather that Ryan could beat Phil) but it's still just a guess. Remember the story about Goldberg getting all alpha male on Jericho, which ended up with Jericho headlocking Goldberg until he gave up? That wouldn't really be the outcome people would have predicted if they just heard that Goldberg picked a fight with Jericho.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Opening segment was great, good job from AJ/Punk/Heyman (although lol at Cole saying she held her own)

Kofi/Ziggler was a **** 1/4 match and we really need more matches like that. Well fucking done

Kane/Bryan segment 1 was funny

*GREAT* Foley/Punk promo. Foley still has it and will always will. Punk did great as well

Lol'd at that fan running in during Miz/Ryback. Boring match tbh.

LOL at the second Kane/Bryan segment. Flashbacks to Angle/Hemme Mae Young showing up was great.

Barrett looked good

Great stuff from Lawler, only time all night the crowd looked like they gave a shit about something.

Tag match was boring, lol'd at Cara getting unmasked.

3rd Bryan/Kane segment was good but not as funny as the other 2

Team Hell No? That's fucking stupid, Rhodes Scholars however...

Divas, yawn

Big show Returning, *YAWN*

Skipped Cenas promo.

Punk was good in the ending segment, facepalm at "real men wear pink" and "that's what i call a pimp bomb" but I liked how serious was Cena throughout the exchange and didnt start smiling and acting smug. Lol at Ryback at the end, god I hope that doesn't happen. And as many have said, wow at Foley going down for the count at one kick.

Overall a pretty good raw, worst part was the crowd honestly. So fucking quiet outside of Lawler.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

just wondering, is English your first language? a lot of these sentences don't make sense and come off as really fucking confusing rambling.



Evil Peter said:


> I hope you mean that he had recently started to look good again because he came back from his injury two years before the Brock fight.


yeah, but the broken femur and torn knee ligaments still hindered Mir's quickness for quite a while. he started to look better when he fought Nogueira. 



> And here I'm starting to lose your train of thought. You say that Mir should have beaten Lesnar but Mir was still somehow a favorable match up for him?


learn to read:

"he was facing a Mir that had just come back from a severe leg injury, who was *2-2 in his last 4 fights and only looked relatively impressive in one of them in Hardonk. even then, that was a favorable matchup for Mir. i like Mir too, but he fought someone he should've beaten, and he did. oh gee, i guess that means i'm devaluing my favorite fighter, right?*"

clearly talking about Hardonk here. i apologize if English isn't your first language.

i'm glad to see you dropped that whole "Mir was favored over Lesnar." thing though. but man, that follow up was embarrassing. the casuals evened out the line so much so that Lesnar was eventually favored, huh? lmao. that SinJackal guy doesn't even know what planet he's on and even he didn't reach that badly. that's sad.



> It's not a favorable match up because Lesnar was expected to take Mir down and everyone should have felt that Mir was superior on the ground (which he also was, at that point).


you do realize when i say favorable matchup, i mean that Dana at first put him against the easier competition, right? as in, he was matched up with Mir, who had a lot of questions around his future, then Herring. Lesnar's competition drastically changed after his first title defense, that's when he started struggling big time, and getting exposed.



> A favorable match up would have been to have Lesnar fight Mir's last win, since not only is it lower on the rankings but also a striker that's not even remotely as dangerous on the ground.


that wouldn't have made sense to have him fight Hardonk over Mir. both have bad wrestling, but one is a name opponent and a former HW champion. maybe it was harder at the time to face Mir over Hardonk, but the plan was still to give Lesnar a matchup he had a good chance of winning. 

did you know Lesnar was scheduled to fight Mark Coleman at one point? another attempt to get him a win against another fighter over the age of 40, who was also coming off a 2 year break or so. 



> Wrestlers with too little submission wrestling experience generally don't fare well on top of great guard players and Mir is really good off is back, both with submissions and sweeps.


um, no. Mir has almost NEVER showcased that he can consistently sweep people. you saying Mir is really good at sweeps has no basis in reality, when he's NEVER been able to pull them off consistently. submissions and torquing said submissions, yes, but sweeps? no. not at all. if you knew anything about Mir, you'd have known this. it's a very, *VERY * common criticism about him.

who has Mir swept? Nogueira, and who else? he WORKS off his back.



> And as for Mir's mind set, he wasn't afraid of being taken down. He said it before the fight, and he showed it by mostly throwing kicks in the little stand up that was. Note that the second time Mir went down to the mat he was knocked down (although part of it was poor balance).


i've already stated that Mir's mindset SHOULD HAVE been to avoid the takedown, and maybe try to counter it some way or another with a counter strike. especially considering his standup was way better. not that there's anything he could've done one way or another, because he's not going to make up for 18 years of wrestling. thus, it was a favorable matchup for Lesnar. Mir at the time was heavily criticized for a lack of a gas tank, bad positional BJJ, and no TDD. it's a fucking tailor made matchup for Lesnar. how can you honestly not see this?




> Who do you think would be hard to control on the ground, if not a submission fighter? Wrestlers generally aren't any good off their backs until they've trained for it and strikers are of course even worse. Mir was just what you don't want as a wrestler, someone that submits people regularly from the back and that has lots of overall MMA experience to cover the gaps that a pure BJJ fighter naturally has.


dude... Mir's weakness is WRESTLERS. big, powerful wrestlers. he lost to Freeman who is a wrestler/brawler. then he lost to Lesnar the second time around, another wrestler. and then Carwin. Carwin finished it with uppercuts against the cage. guess how he got there? you guessed it. wrestling!! 

3 of his losses are to BIG. POWERFUL. WRESTLERS. because that's his WEAKNESS. yes, he's a BJJ fighter, but like i've been trying to burn into your small mind this entire time, he's WEAK to wrestlers. he gets taken down and has had question defense and positional BJJ on the ground. he was criticized for being finished on the ground 3 times before the Lesnar fight. Marcio Cruz isn't anything overly impressive GnP wise. neither were Freeman or Vera. there were still questions LEADING UP to the Lesnar fight if Mir was the same fighter. so yes, it was very possible he would've been taken down (because Lesnar is a wrestler), and finished on the ground (because it had happened before, and people still didn't know if Mir would come into the fight in good shape.)

he was two fights removed from a poor performance in Vera. there was nothing to suggest he couldn't have possibly came into the Lesnar fight looking like shit, and in the wrong mindset. he finally beats Antoni Hardonk and all of the sudden, Mir is one of the top guys? the Mir of back then was a lot different than Mir now. so once *again,* Mir was a matchup intended for Lesnar to win.

i know you look at most situations like a simpleton would, so this might be confusing. i know your mindset. you think, oh, an inexperienced guy taking down a BJJ blackbelt? that can only end up bad for the inexperienced guy, right? no. because even though the BJJ blackbelt is great at submissions, his positional game and sweeps in MMA have always, ALWAYS been criticized. once again, if you knew a single solitary thing about Mir, you'd have known this.



> When you use the word "easy" it should be something that actually is easy. By calling it easy to handle Mir on the ground you'd have to go to really extreme words to describe how it is to handle a pure striker on the ground.


i don't think Mir is necessarily easy on the ground, but back then he was a fucking HELL of a lot easier to fight. he's my favorite fighter too, but i can be realistic about his weaknesses. apparently you don't even KNOW what's weak at.



> Let me get this straight. I said Mir wrote it on his site and you ask where it was? On his site. I take it that you've just started following him recently then?


no shit. i'm asking you WHERE IT IS. do you have a link? try not to confuse Mir saying "i was surprised that Lesnar got out of the armbars" with "Lesnar is so good at armbar defense" like you said though, okay? :lol



> So you don't even get that it's the mindset I was comparing, and that it's the mindset (realistic or not) that affects whether they care about TDD or not? You've both said that Mir was worried about takedowns and that he didn't care because he overrates himself. Pick one and stick with it.
> 
> And I haven't used what Mir said as the sole argument, I've used that to show that it was consistency across the board. As said, it was blatantly obvious that Mir didn't care if he was taken down during the fight. Let me ask you a question. If you go into a fight with someone that you don't know too much about other than that you think he's a pure wrestler, and you don't want to be taken down, should you use mainly kicks in your stand up? I'll leave you to answer, but I'll point out that Mir mostly threw kicks.


i think this whole Mir mindset thing is confusing you. Mir's mindset was to swing until he got taken down. i know that. but what i'm saying is that he SHOULD HAVE trained to stay on his feet, and knock Lesnar out, or atleast attempt to. he won the other way, which is fine, but it was way more risky. i don't think i need to explain why Mir should've stayed on his feet, just read my evaluation of him above. he's weak to wrestlers. it's blatantly obvious. if you keep choosing to ignore it, i might have to stop i think. your rambling is close to being insufferable. a lot of these sentences don't make sense, so i had to remove them. if you can water them down and repeat them for me, please do. like i said i don't think english is your first language, which is fine.



> I wouldn't say he was shot. He was declining but not completely shot, since he still could hang decently with Nogueira (he lost worse before).


he landed one headkick. outside of that flurry and his inevitable Heath Herring brainfart, he lost convincingly. he was shot and had non-existent wrestling, which you agree with. so there's no point in even talking about Herring anymore. Lesnar was given someone with no wrestling and no ground game. even fucking worse than Mir. which is fine, since Lesnar was coming off of a loss.



> My point was that when you have a fighter that's 1-1, fighting someone like Herring can't just be described as "easy match up". Herring was still top 20 and how many fighters fight a top 20 guy in their third fight?


not easy, favorable though. if i said easy (which i don't think i did) i apologize. it's favorable though. notice Lesnar didn't start fighting fighters with TDD until after he become undisputed champion at UFC 100. i already explained Couture as well. 



> I don't know if I forgot it or not but I also meant to say that you're wrong when you said that Herring didn't even bother defending Brock's punch. Herring was surprised and got hit hard, he wasn't dumb enough to stand and let someone hit him. The punch actually broke his face and pretty much made him retire because he just didn't heal up well from it for a long time.


i didn't literally mean, didn't bother to defend. his striking defense for that exchange was so bad that it made it seem like he didn't give a shit. i think it's great Lesnar landed that punch, it was a great one. but he likely wouldn't have done it again, and 99% of that fight was Herring getting wrestlefucked anyway.



> I don't know how impressive the other guy made it sound, but to go into MMA and beat a top 3 HW (which he was, which makes size and age moot) in your fourth fight is pretty damn impressive.
> 
> I've too said that Lesnar was far from the best HW but I explained why I think you went to far since he deserves respect for getting so far with so little experience. Sure, he had lots of help thanks to his fame but in the octagon he still had to do it himself and racked up three top 10 wins, won the belt and defended it twice.


it's impressive. i never said it wasn't. but that Trefiktah guy made it sound like Lesnar was elite, and i said he wasn't. this is where you come in and think i'm saying Lesnar is shit and "devaluing" him. in reality i'm using common criticism to show why Lesnar wasn't so amazing, like a lot of his fanbase thought so. like i said in one of my first posts, Lesnar's MMA fanbase was intolerable and too annoying to bare. that guy made a post and sounded exactly like a sherdog Lesnar fan.



> I haven't been contradicting myself (you did it with Mir though) and I can tell you why you think my comparisons are weird, and it's because you make dumb conclusions. We talk about being afraid of the takedown and I compare two BJJ fighters. Instead of thinking that I compare them in their mind set you go on to think that I compare what they actually do when they hit the ground.


so wait a minute, you compare Roger Gracie and Frank Mir's mindsets vs wrestlers, then say that i was wrong to say you compared them as two BJJ fighters. so you AGREE that they're drastically different on the ground despite being BJJ practitioners. gee, i fucking wonder why their mindset would be different, too(or SHOULD HAVE BEEN in Mir's case). golly gee, that was freaking hard. you do realize Roger Gracie is arguably the best BJJ artist of all time, right? Mir isn't on the same level as him. another lack of knowledge showcased here, as well as an embarrassing comparison. expected.

i already explained what Mir is like on the ground. Roger Gracie is better than him, better at sweeps and better positioning. Mir is better at more vicious submissions. two completely different things. you'd know all about that, since you compare goofy things a lot. weird obsession, tbh.



> Please, at least try to apply some reading comprehension. I originally made that quick point to show that he was proven to be back in shape and then you went and did one of your normal retarded conclusions and thought I meant something completely different. I naturally feel the need to show you what I meant, and now you think that original short comment is a big deal when you're the reason that I have to keep writing about it.


not really, you're actually enamored with goofy, out of this world comparisons. it's one of the weirdest arguing strategies i've seen to date. it's a good idea, maybe it confuses people to the point where they give up? i dunno. even in the other CM Punk thread, you said "why should the amount of people who like something matter when it comes to quality" when someone said CM Punk can't get a reaction. not i agree that CM Punk can't get a reaction, but then you used McDonalds and Lady Gaga. compared to WWE reactions. so fucking weird man :lmao



> It has to do with giving relevant information. Saying that someone is out of his prime means very little. It could mean that he's slightly worse than he was at his best, or he could have degenerated into a punching bag.


considering he was 40 years old i don't think i have to clarify. i know as well as bad comparisons, you're infatuated with rambling, but yeah. clearly i don't have to tell you what the fuck "past your prime" should mean. him beating Sylvia and Gonzaga were considered surprising wins. because, you know, he was really really old and undersized. evidence suggests he had 2 great, but surprising fights, then finally succumbed to the bigger opponents.



> Without more information it's a vague statement. Therefor mentioning his recent fights gives some more info to go on. As for his fight with Nog, he at least did better than his previous one.


yeah, that one flurry that lasted 1 minute really was a whole lot better. even though he still got beaten convincingly. stop reaching.



> Regardless of how little I know about Mir I obviously know more than you. GnP defense doesn't mean as much when you have a pure wrestler with little MMA training.


it does when the GnP defense is considered a glaring weakness. stop ignoring that point.



> Your stance on the stand up got more put to shame since Mir was the one getting knocked down, not Lesnar (although I admit that was as unexpected as Mir getting the sub was expected).


not really, since he slipped. you even said that YOURSELF.



> Can I end by asking a question about you? Do you compete and/or train in martial arts? If you do you don't have to give detailed information. I never list what I've done since I don't want my forum accounts linked to my real person. I'm just curious since it might put the discussion in a different light.


no, i don't. why would it put this discussion in a different light? i can criticize who i want and how i want, and so can others. you don't actually have to do what the person is doing that you're critiquing, you know.

edit: i forgot this gem:

"But you just proved my point. You say he's your favorite fighter and I still have to sit here and tell you what Frank Mir said after the first Lesnar fight. If I hadn't learned not to do that I would have been sure that you already knew that, but obviously you didn't."

uh, what? :lmao

you said that in response to me laughing at you for thinking i had a Mir avatar for no reason at all. i would think it would be obvious i'm a Mir fan, but apparently not. the avatar was for shits and giggles.

100% undeniable facts:

1) Lesnar's UFC debut was against someone who was 2-2 in their last 4 fights and hadn't looked impressive returning from a severe injury, but was HW champion before that
2) he fought Herring after his loss to Mir, someone with no wrestling (which you admitted)
3) he was rushed a title shot (gee, i wonder why that was)
4) Mir came into the rematch with a fucktarded gameplan.

so despite you incessantly rambling, and rambling, and rambling, primarily about stuff that doesn't mean anything, i'm still right. you even admitted to most of those things, if not all of them. Lesnar had an easier route and handpicked opponents than most fighters in the UFC. as soon as he started defending his title against fighters with TDD that weren't old as fuck, he started getting raped horribly. 

diverticulitis changed him, i'm sure, but the initial point was someone who said Lesnar's career was completely altered because of it, which was retarded. since he actually BEAT Carwin. while it was in embarrassing fashion, he still won. then he lost to Cain and Overeem, who he would've lost to diverticulitis or not. this whole argument is fucking dumb since you mostly AGREE with most of my points. yet for some reason you think i'm devaluing everyone, because you're a butthurt Lesnar fan. you're really sensitive, trust me, you aren't the first fan of Lesnar in the MMA that's over sensitive and you definitely won't be the last. 

you agree he wasn't that good, yet you're still being petty and harping on dumb shit and not making an iota of sense while doing it. it's getting hard to read at this point. it's also annoying when you keep ignoring the criticism's about Mir's ground game, which have been stated on every website so much so that you'd think it was impossible to not know what Mir is like at this point. apparently not.

i did get a good laugh at your panic when it came to that whole "Mir was favored going into the fight." thing, when the odds showed otherwise. :lol


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Umm....getting back to the subject :


When Punk was shocked, I honestly thought that we would see BROCK LESNAR looking at him strangely as the show closed.....

Remember all that "Brock is the new King of Kings" promo that Heyman did for him?


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> no, i don't. why would it put this discussion in a different light? i can criticize who i want and how i want, and so can others. you don't actually have to do what the person is doing that you're critiquing, you know.


It puts it in a different light since you try to claim that I know nothing about the sport (I have experience on a fairly high level in striking and submission wrestling, but no real MMA competition) and you've argued about technical aspects like someone that clearly doesn't know what he's talking about. You can certainly be knowledgeable about a sport without competing but with your tendency to pass off techniques as luck (where I assume you don't know either the specific different armbar techniques, nor the defenses for them) and whatever it is that ship has sailed when it comes to some aspects of it. I don't want to have to explain techniques as well as scoring etc in order to make you understand things so we might just as well call it quits here. You're free to have the last word if you want.

And I forgot to answer you question, yes I'm a non-native speaker. I'm sure I'm making plenty of mistakes, although I don't see why you're trying to get arrogant about it since you make plenty of grammar mistakes etc too, to a point where it doesn't look very good if it is your primary language. Although I should have made just as many errors in the previous posts, which should have made them just as hard to read, so this being brought up just now just looks like a sorry comeback for me questioning your knowledge in a matter that was actually relevant to the content of the discussion.

Have a nice day.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I flipped on WWE's new Saturday morning program Saturday Morning Slam and they had a pretty cool segment on past WWE superstars with athlete gimmicks which was pretty cool because they showed some cool old clips of: Simon Dean, The Goon, Abe "Knuckleball" Schwartz, and Mr. Perfect. That was the only cool segment because the rest of the show was bullshit aimed at kids like John Cena telling kids to eat a good breakfast and get a good night's sleep. lulz.

Sorry for posting this here but I had no idea where else to post this.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Whatever the fuck that was on the last couple pages, was fucking pathetic and hilarious


----------



## ManicPowerBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

Punk and Ryback are not going to feud, this is more like a set up for Heyman faction and Ryback to have beef then Lesnar comes back and faces a main event rubbed Ryback.


----------

